# NF Giveaway's Thread V16



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 17, 2015)

*NF Giveaway's Thread V16*


*Important: Since people here are so generous and hard working, we've have decided to reward users with points. Note that we encourage users to give out both of the sizes (175 x 350) + (175 x 250) + (150 x 200)  to avoid posts such as "Please resize! ". *

_Note: The limit of the points you can reach is up to 5 pts_

Rules​
1. No taking more than *3* items at a time. One set counts as two items so remember that when grabbing. If more is taken then three one or however many will be deleted from your post.

2. You must wait *24 hours* meaning 1 whole day to grab other stuff. If you do not wait the 24 hour limit then your post will be deleted.

3. If someone took an item but hasn't used it within 48 hours for at least six hours then you're free to grab it.

4. When taking something please quote it. Make sure you only quote what you are taking and not the whole post.

5. Post your work and your work only. I don't care if you say to rep and credit the person who made it. If you didn't make it then you shouldn't be posting it. Thieving others work could result in a ban.

6. While not an actual rule, if you want to ask for the stock that the contributor used, you may as well use reverse search like  or  and look for it on your own.

7. No nudity or questionable stocks in the giveaways. If something inappropriate will be posted, then it will get deleted. Repeated behavior will result in action.

8. If you remove your giveaways, then the points you've been given will be taken away. A warning will be ensued, but if refused then the action will be taken.

9. You can request a specific topic for sets but, please, don't spam.

*Even if you claim an item, remember that the maker is still the owner of it, you're just claiming rights to wear it, so don't act as if it's yours because it isn't.*


A reminder to everyone. Once you're done with a set you took from this thread, if you don't plan to use it again, please consider that other person might want to use after you. Likewise, if you like an item but someone has claimed and used before you, don't just take it after they're done with it since you don't know if they're keeping it for later. Ask first both the person who made it and the one who claimed if you can use it now.

If you dont want to see me coming in the thread and saying stuff then follow the rules and that wont happen. its just that simple.  


Have fun and happy shopping 

Link to old thread​


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

175 x 250 Deku avis from Boku no Hero pls


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 17, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> 175 x 250 Deku avis from Boku no Hero pls



Here, these ok?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Here, these ok?



Thanks.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 17, 2015)

is it possible to get a gif ava of  please?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

suga said:


> is it possible to get a gif ava of  please?


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 18, 2015)

Ryuko gif avas, 175x200


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 18, 2015)

Pick your poison.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 18, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> avi's of queen, please
> 
> 175x250, 150x200 and 100x120
> 
> thanks



halp


----------



## Shinobu (Aug 18, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> halp




What do you have in mind, 'cause there were already people who made you avas.


----------



## santanico (Aug 18, 2015)

avy size


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 18, 2015)

starr said:


> avy size





had to cut the frames on the last one 'cause it had like 125 frames


----------



## santanico (Aug 18, 2015)

I owe u 2 reps now


----------



## Tapion (Aug 18, 2015)

Battle toads Dark Queen Ava 150 x 200


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 18, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> What do you have in mind, 'cause there were already people who made you avas.



they would be great if they lacked borders tbh


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Veggie (Aug 18, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Thanks in advance


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2015)

I'll make it without borders really quick, I've been working the last few days


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 23, 2015)

Fremy Speeddraw avatars please? o3o


----------



## trance (Aug 24, 2015)

150x200 plox?


----------



## Katou (Aug 24, 2015)

trance said:


> 150x200 plox?


----------



## trance (Aug 24, 2015)

Thnx.


----------



## familyparka (Aug 24, 2015)

St. Jimmy said:


> Fremy Speeddraw avatars please? o3o


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 24, 2015)

familyparka said:


>



150x200 pls?


----------



## familyparka (Aug 24, 2015)

St. Jimmy said:


> 150x200 pls?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## NW (Aug 26, 2015)

Rakshas (_Berserk_) avatars?


----------



## familyparka (Aug 26, 2015)

Zeref Dragneel said:


> Rakshas (_Berserk_) avatars?






​


----------



## dynasaur (Aug 27, 2015)

can a gif ava out of this video be made maybe? thank you

 0:15 to 0:19 on Charli xcx face


----------



## Iruel (Aug 28, 2015)

^Can i have Askin over a transparent background?


----------



## Sauce (Aug 28, 2015)

Iruel said:


> ^Can i have Askin over a transparent background?


----------



## Sauce (Aug 28, 2015)

Dyna said:


> can a gif ava out of this video be made maybe? thank you
> 
> 0:15 to 0:19 on Charli xcx face


----------



## Impact (Aug 28, 2015)

Senior size with dotted borders


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 28, 2015)

Impact said:


> Senior size with dotted borders


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2015)

Boss Joe Biden avys?


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 28, 2015)

175x250 kpop avas? girls with medium length hair preferred


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 28, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Boss Joe Biden avys?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2015)

hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 29, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> 175x250 kpop avas? girls with medium length hair preferred






so many gifs are like 1mb+ after resizing


----------



## kyochi (Aug 29, 2015)

150x150 avatar please 


is it possible to remove the grey box with werds?????? thanks


----------



## Luffy (Aug 29, 2015)

any HxH avatar and sigs?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 30, 2015)

Stain from My Hero Academia

(Avas sized at 150x200)


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 30, 2015)

suga said:


> 150x150 avatar please
> 
> 
> is it possible to remove the grey box with werds?????? thanks



This is almost impossible to complete unless you have a shorter version because it's 90 frames and it would need to be like 30. 

And the grey box is impossible to remove with muh skills.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 30, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> And the grey box is impossible to remove with muh skills.



pretty much impossible outright


----------



## Zooted (Aug 30, 2015)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Stain from My Hero Academia
> 
> (Avas sized at 150x200)


----------



## Jirou (Aug 30, 2015)

Can someone please make a 150x150 avatar out of this:


Thank you.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 30, 2015)

Yukine Chris 

175 x 250 pls :^]


----------



## Sauce (Aug 30, 2015)

Jirou said:


> Can someone please make a 150x150 avatar out of this:
> 
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 30, 2015)

Kurou said:


> Yukine Chris
> 
> 175 x 250 pls :^]





If any of you guys want a small fix, hit my inbox.​


----------



## Jirou (Aug 30, 2015)

Sauce said:


>


Awesome! Thanks


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 30, 2015)

175x250 hoshino fumina avas please?


----------



## Zooted (Aug 30, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> 175x250 hoshino fumina avas please?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 30, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> 175x250 hoshino fumina avas please?



I gotchu my nignozzle.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 30, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> I gotchu my nignozzle.



when I'm not 24'd


----------



## Kurou (Aug 30, 2015)

Sauce said:


> If any of you guys want a small fix, hit my inbox.​



Gracias


----------



## Lance (Aug 30, 2015)

Just a regular size Avatar please. 
A GIF.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 30, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> This is almost impossible to complete unless you have a shorter version because it's 90 frames and it would need to be like 30.
> 
> And the grey box is impossible to remove with muh skills.





Jolyne said:


> pretty much impossible outright



Sigh...... alright  



*Spoiler*: _three avas please_


----------



## Zooted (Aug 30, 2015)

Lance said:


> Just a regular size Avatar please.
> A GIF.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 30, 2015)

suga said:


> Sigh...... alright
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _three avas please_



Had to cut frames, hopefully you like them.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 30, 2015)

they look good, thanks


----------



## EJ (Aug 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Sets made out of these please


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 31, 2015)

Anyone got Mayushii (Steins;Gate) or Rory (GATE) 175 x 250 avis?


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 1, 2015)

Could someone make me a avy from this, please?
Thank you.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 1, 2015)

Rinoa said:


> Could someone make me a avy from this, please?
> Thank you.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Here you go.


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 1, 2015)

Ares said:


> Here you go.



They look awesome!!! Thank you Ares.


----------



## Mr Nim (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey 

I'm a big photshop noob, so trying to render out  image drives me mad: 

This is how far I've gotten, biggest problem is that I can't get those gradient-pixels from brown-grey to transparent-grey good enough I guess? 



I want to print it on a (presumable grey) T-Shirt for my little's brother birthday present. (Yes I know the resolution isn't very good but there's no better quality version avialable and jinx is expensive as hell and takes ages to deliver to my country).

Like, the borders of the sheeps and clouds are still brownish, I just don't get it any better but I think it'd look odd to print it on a grey T-Shirt like that. Any help appreciated.

 <- Link to my PSD


----------



## familyparka (Sep 3, 2015)

Mr Nim said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm a big photshop noob, so trying to render out  image drives me mad:
> 
> ...










I hope this is what you wanted, feel free to ask anything if you want changes.

Also here's a link to , come by anytime!


----------



## Mr Nim (Sep 3, 2015)

familyparka said:


> I hope this is what you wanted, feel free to ask anything if you want changes.
> 
> Also here's a link to , come by anytime!




First off - thanks a lot.
I'm pretty sure I'll stick to the white one. But one small request: Could you export the image as a non/slowcompressed PNG (it's a bit more blurry than the original when zooming in). 

I would've posted in your shop but I thought I only have ~3 posts in this forum..


----------



## Impact (Sep 4, 2015)

Resize  to senior size with dotted borders, also I want both images slowed down a bit


----------



## familyparka (Sep 4, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize  to senior size with dotted borders, also I want both images slowed down a bit



You mean 150x200 or sign size?


----------



## Melodie (Sep 4, 2015)

avatars of Shirayuki from Akagami no Shirayuki (preferably gifs, but can do without)


----------



## familyparka (Sep 4, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize  to senior size with dotted borders, also I want both images slowed down a bit



For some stupid reason the gifs literally just stop working once I add the dotted border. It doesn't happen with regular borders, just dotted 

I did slow them down and resized to senior. Hope you can work with that


----------



## Impact (Sep 4, 2015)

familyparka said:


> For some stupid reason the gifs literally just stop working once I add the dotted border. It doesn't happen with regular borders, just dotted
> 
> I did slow them down and resized to senior. Hope you can work with that



That's fine Fam, they both still look great 

Thanks 24'd, will rep later


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 4, 2015)

Impact said:


> That's fine Fam, they both still look great
> 
> Thanks 24'd, will rep later


----------



## trance (Sep 5, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

trance said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## trance (Sep 5, 2015)

Gotta spread but thanks.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 5, 2015)

Avatar from  please. No borders would be grand.

Both a 150x200 and a 175x250 version is appreciated too.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

Jon Stark said:


> Avatar from  please. No borders would be grand.
> 
> Both a 150x200 and a 175x250 version is appreciated too.





IDK if you wanted effects or not but lemme know if you do.


----------



## Iruel (Sep 5, 2015)

could I request this  over a transparent background in one image, sig sized? :3


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 5, 2015)

Ares said:


> IDK if you wanted effects or not but lemme know if you do.



Perhaps bolder colours for a more striking look, lad? The stock is wishy-washy as fuck to begin with.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 5, 2015)

Iruel said:


> could I request this  over a transparent background in one image, sig sized? :3







Wasn't sure I could pull this off. Hope it's good enough.​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 5, 2015)

can someone trans the guy on the right please?


----------



## Sauce (Sep 5, 2015)

Can't see the image.
Edit: nvm got it.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 5, 2015)

​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 5, 2015)

you kinda cut the tip of his foot off, could you include it please?


----------



## Zooted (Sep 5, 2015)

kelsey said:


> you kinda cut the tip of his foot off, could you include it please?


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 5, 2015)

Sauce said:


> ​



no offence lad but you should put a black bg behind your render so you can see any white outlines
and there's a shit ton left, inc the space between his left arm

protip, dont use magic wand


----------



## Zooted (Sep 6, 2015)

Don't think he used magic wand but probably quick selection and modified the selection to expand like 1-2 pixels. The white outline are pretty consistent from top to bottom.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you  I'll rep Sauce too


----------



## Araragi (Sep 6, 2015)

transparent 175x250 avy pls


----------



## Zooted (Sep 6, 2015)

Josuke said:


> transparent 175x250 avy pls


----------



## Araragi (Sep 6, 2015)

wow it looks great 

but could i actually get a version that's cropped rather than the full stock if it's not too much?


----------



## Zooted (Sep 6, 2015)

Josuke said:


> wow it looks great
> 
> but could i actually get a version that's cropped rather than the full stock if it's not too much?



What do you want cropped? Touka or Kaneki


----------



## Araragi (Sep 6, 2015)

kaneki          
.


----------



## Katou (Sep 8, 2015)

150X200 pls ~


----------



## familyparka (Sep 8, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> 150X200 pls ~







Josuke said:


> but could i actually get a version that's cropped rather than the full stock if it's not too much?



Is this okay? Or do you want it more cropped


----------



## Vice (Sep 9, 2015)

Can I get a 150x200 of this?



Thanks.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 9, 2015)

Vice said:


> Can I get a 150x200 of this?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Sep 11, 2015)

some cute Saiko (TG:re)


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 11, 2015)

starr said:


> some cute Saiko (TG:re)


----------



## Iruel (Sep 11, 2015)

Can i have  over a transparent background, Sig sized
and , transparent, 150x200?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 11, 2015)

Iruel said:


> Can i have  over a transparent background, Sig sized
> and , transparent, 150x200?


----------



## Iruel (Sep 11, 2015)

Romanticide said:


>



thanks! was kinda looking for the whole pic in that first one tho... 
and keeping the black outline on his face/clothes would be cool :3


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 12, 2015)

Iruel said:


> Can i have  over a transparent background, Sig sized
> and , transparent, 150x200?


----------



## Iruel (Sep 12, 2015)

Vino said:


>





Iruel said:


> Can i have  over a *transparent background,* Sig sized
> and , *transparent*, 150x200?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 12, 2015)

My bad, I can't read.


----------



## familyparka (Sep 12, 2015)

Iruel said:


> Can i have  over a transparent background, Sig sized
> and , transparent, 150x200?



Hope it's okay, I can make it borderless if you want


----------



## Iruel (Sep 12, 2015)

familyparka said:


> Hope it's okay, I can make it borderless if you want



borderless would be perfect :3


----------



## familyparka (Sep 12, 2015)

Iruel said:


> borderless would be perfect :3




Like this?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 13, 2015)

A set from this please. Black borders and senior size :33


----------



## Sauce (Sep 14, 2015)

​


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 14, 2015)

Cred and reps ahoy

Thanks


----------



## Tapion (Sep 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]SdtcK1Qs2K4[/YOUTUBE]

0:13 to 0:16

Someone make a real spiffy ava out of this for me, 175x250


----------



## Ghost (Sep 15, 2015)

Any Makunouchi Ippo avatars?


----------



## ShadoLord (Sep 17, 2015)

Could someone make an sig gif of Mihawk in that vid, pls and ty.


----------



## Hamtaro (Sep 17, 2015)

Corazon said:


> Could someone make an sig gif of Mihawk in that vid, pls and ty.


----------



## Hamtaro (Sep 17, 2015)

Tapion said:


> [YOUTUBE]SdtcK1Qs2K4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 0:13 to 0:16
> 
> Someone make a real spiffy ava out of this for me, 175x250



How's this?


----------



## Tapion (Sep 17, 2015)

Good enough.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 18, 2015)

Can I have this transparent? A good one please.


----------



## ShadoLord (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Oceania (Sep 19, 2015)

Would like some Garterbelt avas please. 

Garterbelt from panty and stocking if there is confusion.


----------



## Shinobu (Sep 19, 2015)

Evolution said:


> Can I have this transparent? A good one please.




I'd recommend you to go to Dev's (Giorno) shop. He's the best in doing transparents.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 19, 2015)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## Hamtaro (Sep 20, 2015)

Too lazy to do this myself, so can anyone overlay a rep over the coin in this gif.


----------



## Veggie (Sep 21, 2015)

Anna Nishikinomiya avatars please, gifs welcome, lewd ones appreciated and pretty effects encouraged. Will rep twice for them


----------



## Zooted (Sep 21, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Anna Nishikinomiya avatars please, gifs welcome, lewd ones appreciated and pretty effects encouraged. Will rep twice for them





Good enough?


----------



## Veggie (Sep 21, 2015)

I already have that one 

But thanks anyway 

will rep when not 24'd


----------



## Zooted (Sep 21, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> I already have that one
> 
> But thanks anyway
> 
> will rep when not 24'd



The original image looks nice, you should use it. Sorry I couldn't help out.


----------



## Veggie (Sep 21, 2015)

Yeah I already have that avi, made by Ultear. Again thanks anyway.


----------



## Veggie (Sep 22, 2015)

150x200 please.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Veggie (Sep 22, 2015)

Evolution is a mystery
Full of things that no one sees


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Sep 24, 2015)

Looking for avatars of Pokemon Trainer Red. 150x150 if possible.


----------



## familyparka (Sep 24, 2015)

Disorder said:


> Looking for avatars of Pokemon Trainer Red. 150x150 if possible.



Hope they're okay.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 26, 2015)

150x200 Makoto Tachibana GIF avas pls because Ares fuelled my need for more


----------



## Veggie (Sep 26, 2015)

Kelsey said:


> 150x200 Makoto Tachibana GIF avas pls because Ares fuelled my need for more


----------



## Evolution (Sep 26, 2015)

Edit: Vegetto...


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 26, 2015)

Evolution said:


> Edit: Vegetto...



I want to kiss u both, thank you, will rep you both


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Sep 26, 2015)

Rock Lee & Nnoitra avatars?


----------



## Araragi (Sep 27, 2015)

could someone turn these into gifs for me pls
or knows a way to download them as gifs


----------



## Araragi (Sep 27, 2015)

airgatou


----------



## Oceania (Sep 30, 2015)

avatar pls. 

senior if you would.


----------



## Veggie (Sep 30, 2015)

Oceania said:


> avatar pls.
> 
> senior if you would.


----------



## Shingy (Oct 1, 2015)

can someone trans this and senior


----------



## Sauce (Oct 1, 2015)

Shingy said:


> can someone trans this and senior


----------



## Shingy (Oct 1, 2015)

senior resize too plz


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2015)

Is a boss space jam avy possible?


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 3, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Is a boss space jam avy possible?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2015)

bang bang bang


----------



## dynasaur (Oct 4, 2015)

can somebody make me a robin(from teen titans) avatar? will rep ofc


----------



## Cromer (Oct 4, 2015)

Can I get a decent avy out of this?


----------



## Veggie (Oct 4, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Can I get a decent avy out of this?


----------



## trance (Oct 7, 2015)

150x200 pls?


----------



## Lance (Oct 7, 2015)

trance said:


> 150x200 pls?



Here you are.


----------



## Lance (Oct 8, 2015)

Impact said:


> Rounded borders for my current ava?





There you are.


----------



## Impact (Oct 8, 2015)

Oh sorry I forgot to delete my post it was for another ava


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]PqDwB32bRlg[/YOUTUBE]




 Set from this.

 Sig from 5:33-5:37. 450x380 size. No borders

 Avatar 5:35-5:36. 150 by 200 if possible. Borders. If not then mostly uperbody of  this.



 From the S to the chest up with same setting for ava.


----------



## trance (Oct 11, 2015)

150 x 200 pls?


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 11, 2015)

trance said:


> 150 x 200 pls?


----------



## trance (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## trance (Oct 12, 2015)

Transparent pls.

Stock:


----------



## Sauce (Oct 12, 2015)

trance said:


> Transparent pls.
> 
> Stock:


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Oct 13, 2015)

Can someone make a signature/gif out of this?

*Spoiler*: __ 







It doesn't have to be too fancy just make it transition back and forth between the two images.
As for size, normal sig size but for a refference about this size:

But do whatever you think looks best, will rep and credit whoever multiple times(After my 24 is over) thx a bunch in advance.


----------



## Atem (Oct 13, 2015)

So yeah, looking for an avatar and a signature. Specifically these two.

Avatar:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Just the top half, at 150x200. I would do it myself but I also want the background gone which I suck at doing myself.

Signature:



Same reason as above. Need to get rid of the background and fit it appropriately.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Can someone get me some Killua (h x h) avies 175 x 250 please?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2015)

Boss Joe Biden avys?


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 16, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Boss Joe Biden avys?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2015)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS BOI


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 17, 2015)

Can I get these resized please?
Possible effects on them if you think it'll enhance it 
Oh and if possible can both hands be shown 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## trance (Oct 17, 2015)

200 x 200 of her upper body.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 17, 2015)

Josh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone get me some Killua (h x h) avies 175 x 250 please?






Khaleesi said:


> Can I get these resized please?
> Possible effects on them if you think it'll enhance it
> Oh and if possible can both hands be shown
> 
> ...







trance said:


> 200 x 200 of her upper body.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 17, 2015)

Beatrice The Endless Witch said:


> Can someone make a signature/gif out of this?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Shanks (Oct 17, 2015)

^ Thanks Mate,

24 - will rep later (not like it matters with forum resetting)

Much appreciated.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Oct 17, 2015)

Sauce said:


>



Thanks a ton, will rep again soon! Looks great.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 17, 2015)

Back again, resized please and thank you 



Show both hands if possible


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 18, 2015)

Khaleesi said:


> Back again, resized please and thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Show both hands if possible


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 19, 2015)

*NF Giveaway's Thread V16*


*Important: Since people here are so generous and hard working, we've have decided to reward users with points. Note that we encourage users to give out both of the sizes (175 x 350) + (175 x 250) + (150 x 200)  to avoid posts such as "Please resize! ". *

_Note: The limit of the points you can reach is up to 5 pts_

Rules​
1. No taking more than *3* items at a time. One set counts as two items so remember that when grabbing. If more is taken then three one or however many will be deleted from your post.

2. Don't spam the thread. If you want something specific go to a shop or ask for it in the .

3. You must wait *24 hours* meaning 1 whole day to grab other stuff. If you do not wait the 24 hour limit then your post will be deleted.

4. If someone took an item but hasn't used it within 48 hours for at least six hours then you're free to grab it.

5. When taking something please quote it. Make sure you only quote what you are taking and not the whole post.

6. Post your work and your work only. I don't care if you say to rep and credit the person who made it. If you didn't make it then you shouldn't be posting it. Thieving others work could result in a ban.

7. While not an actual rule, if you want to ask for the stock that the contributor used, you may as well use reverse search like  or  and look for it on your own.

8. No nudity or questionable stocks in the giveaways. If something inappropriate will be posted, then it will get deleted. Repeated behavior will result in action.

10. If you remove your giveaways, then the points you've been given will be taken away. A warning will be ensued, but if refused then the action will be taken.

11. Don't spam.

*Even if you claim an item, remember that the maker is still the owner of it, you're just claiming rights to wear it, so don't act as if it's yours because it isn't.*


A reminder to everyone. Once you're done with a set you took from this thread, if you don't plan to use it again, please consider that other person might want to use after you. Likewise, if you like an item but someone has claimed and used before you, don't just take it after they're done with it since you don't know if they're keeping it for later. Ask first both the person who made it and the one who claimed if you can use it now.

If you dont want to see me coming in the thread and saying stuff then follow the rules and that wont happen. its just that simple.  


Have fun and happy shopping 

Link to old thread​


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 19, 2015)

​


----------



## Ftg07 (Oct 19, 2015)

150x200 avatars
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tapion (Oct 19, 2015)

Ftg07 said:


> ​



mine


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 19, 2015)

>


Mine! Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Oct 20, 2015)

aviesss~~


^just his face pls



if frames need to be cut thats ok


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 20, 2015)

sant?nico said:


> aviesss~~
> 
> 
> ^just his face pls
> ...


----------



## santanico (Oct 20, 2015)

many thanks


----------



## Vasco (Oct 20, 2015)

150x200 avatar please


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 20, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​


aw yeah, yeah

this


----------



## Island (Oct 20, 2015)

150x200 avatar of Saitama from One-Punch Man, pls.


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 20, 2015)

So like this is from the previous avatar thread. Can I still have it? Ares?


----------



## trance (Oct 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 









All 150 x 200 pls?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 21, 2015)

Vasco said:


> 150x200 avatar please





trance said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 21, 2015)

175x250 Tsubasa or Chris from symphogear gifs? Muchos appreciated


----------



## Blαck (Oct 21, 2015)

*Updated with 150x200*
*~*

​

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sablés (Oct 21, 2015)

U know it


----------



## Ruse (Oct 21, 2015)

resize pls


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 21, 2015)

Guys, please make 150 x 200 versions as well.


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 21, 2015)

Vino said:


> Guys, please make 150 x 200 versions as well.




Vino-san 

It's a lot less work to resize only those which get taken, especially when it comes to gifs where you have to cut frames every now and then for the smaller version, or when you give away more than 6 avas. (Evolution's/Ul's giveaways are about ~20 avas each time for example).

Also the avatars look a lot better in 175 x 250. So I don't see a problem there, only more work at the end of the day. 

But this is just my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 21, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Vino-san
> 
> It's a lot less work to resize only those which get taken, especially when it comes to gifs where you have to cut frames every now and then for the smaller version, or when you give away more than 6 avas. (Evolution's/Ul's giveaways are about ~20 avas each time for example).
> 
> ...



I repeated myself cause now points are awarded to those that do so. I want to encourage folks to work a little harder and get better rewards. 

Just my 0.02 cents


----------



## Ftg07 (Oct 21, 2015)

​
*150x200 avatars 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 21, 2015)

Ftg07 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





resize plz


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 21, 2015)

stock


----------



## familyparka (Oct 21, 2015)

*R*_ep if taking ~_



​


----------



## Impact (Oct 21, 2015)

Corazon said:


> resize plz



He included the 150x200 versions as well at the bottom of the bigger versions 


Resize pls with dotted borders and  with one without?


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 21, 2015)

Impact said:


> He included the 150x200 versions as well at the bottom of the bigger versions
> 
> 
> 
> Resize pls with dotted borders and  with one without?



LMAO how could I missed them xD


----------



## Sablés (Oct 21, 2015)

resize pls


----------



## kyochi (Oct 21, 2015)

resize please  


reasize please


----------



## familyparka (Oct 21, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize pls with dotted borders and  with one without?








Liquid said:


> resize pls








suga said:


> reasize please


----------



## Impact (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks, 24'd will rep tomorrow


----------



## familyparka (Oct 21, 2015)

Impact said:


> Thanks, 24'd will rep tomorrow



Sure no prob


----------



## Ftg07 (Oct 22, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> stock


Here you go.


----------



## Tapion (Oct 22, 2015)

Ftg07 said:


> ​



taking


----------



## trance (Oct 22, 2015)

150 x 200 pls?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 22, 2015)

kyouko said:


> 150 x 200 pls?




How's this?


----------



## trance (Oct 22, 2015)

Jigen said:


> How's this?



The one you made is only 150 x 175. Can I get 150 x 200 pls?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 22, 2015)

kyouko said:


> The one you made is only 150 x 175. Can I get 150 x 200 pls?


Sorry about that, just noticed the site was being weird, this one should be better:


----------



## trance (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks, Tea.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Oct 22, 2015)

Island said:


> 150x200 avatar of Saitama from One-Punch Man, pls.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 22, 2015)

Ftg07 said:


> ​



Taking o3o


----------



## trance (Oct 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 









150 x 200 pls?


----------



## familyparka (Oct 23, 2015)

kyouko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Enjoy


----------



## trance (Oct 23, 2015)

Appreciated.


----------



## Table (Oct 23, 2015)

familyparka said:


>





Taking these but resize pls?


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 23, 2015)

*150x200 versions in imgur album*
​


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 23, 2015)

*150x200 versions in imgur album*
​


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 23, 2015)

*150x200 versions in imgur album*
directly at its opponent in a straight line and even straight up made eye contact with Jman at one point.​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 23, 2015)

*150x200 versions in imgur album*
​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 23, 2015)

*150x200 versions in imgur album*
​


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 23, 2015)

*150x200 versions in imgur album*​


----------



## Impact (Oct 23, 2015)

>



Taking, ty

 24'd


----------



## familyparka (Oct 23, 2015)

OMG UI stop you're making us look bad lol



Table said:


> Taking these but resize pls?




Here you go


----------



## Impact (Oct 23, 2015)

Nope, Pete keep posting


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 23, 2015)

Ul said:


> *150x200 versions in imgur album*​



awwww yeah


----------



## Ruse (Oct 23, 2015)

Taking these


----------



## Veggie (Oct 23, 2015)

taking these 
also give me the stock please.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 23, 2015)

PETE PLS


----------



## Impact (Oct 23, 2015)

He included the 150 x 200 versions too tables


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 23, 2015)

suga said:


> resize please
> 
> 
> 
> reasize please


since dev is taking a break from nf i'll resize



Impact said:


> Nope, Pete keep posting


das all for today 


Vegetto said:


> taking these
> also give me the stock please.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 23, 2015)

Good work Ul.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 23, 2015)

Anyone feel like making a set out of this please?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 23, 2015)

Taking. Btw, do you have the original stock of this?


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 23, 2015)

Jigen said:


> Taking. Btw, do you have the original stock of this?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 23, 2015)

Ul said:


>


Thanks.


----------



## Prototype (Oct 23, 2015)

Taking, thanks


----------



## Zeno (Oct 23, 2015)

yes and thank you

also

you will never find good joseph stock


----------



## Kurou (Oct 23, 2015)

taking


----------



## trance (Oct 23, 2015)

>


Taking these three.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 23, 2015)

ill take dis


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 23, 2015)

Can someone make a senior sized sig from this


And ava from this?



Will rep and cred


----------



## Veggie (Oct 24, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Can someone make a senior sized sig from this
> 
> 
> And ava from this?
> ...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 24, 2015)

Thank you so much


----------



## Kazuki (Oct 24, 2015)

Taking these 

Thanks


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Oct 24, 2015)

Can someone make this sig sized? Will rep.




As a side job could someone make a gif out of this video starting from 1:09-1:13 then another gif from the same video from 2:23-2:33 both sig sized

need them from a tumblr project, with rep,cred multiple times, I'll be your bff if the same person does both request. Doesn't need anything fancy just the correct size no preferences or anything.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 24, 2015)

Can someone make an senior sized ava for this


Would rep latter.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 24, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Can someone make an senior sized ava for this
> 
> 
> Would rep latter.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Hachibi (Oct 24, 2015)

...
Thanks Vegetto.


----------



## Ftg07 (Oct 24, 2015)

​
*150x200 avatars
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## kyochi (Oct 24, 2015)

Ul said:


> since dev is taking a break from nf i'll resize



thanks! 



also, taking this  mo'fucker almost gave me diabetes


----------



## Evolution (Oct 24, 2015)

Ftg07 said:


> ​


Stock for this and who is she?


----------



## Impact (Oct 24, 2015)

>



Coming back to claim this


----------



## Ftg07 (Oct 24, 2015)

Evolution said:


> Stock for this and who is she?





White from Kekkai sensen.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Oct 24, 2015)

Sauce said:


>



The broist of bros!


----------



## MegaultraHay (Oct 24, 2015)

Can someone remove the back ground from this picture


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 25, 2015)

Can someone make an avy from this one, please? Thank you


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 25, 2015)

Rinoa said:


> Can someone make an avy from this one, please? Thank you


----------



## Morphine (Oct 25, 2015)

dean winchester avatars 150 x 200 gifs and/or pics
thanks


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 25, 2015)

Ares said:


>


Looks beautiful, thank + reps. :3


----------



## familyparka (Oct 25, 2015)

Morphine said:


> dean winchester avatars 150 x 200 gifs and/or pics
> thanks




Here you go


----------



## EJ (Oct 25, 2015)

Can someone give me a mileena set from FFX


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 26, 2015)

Taking!


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 26, 2015)

Posting to subscribe. :smb


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 27, 2015)

The staff and I were working on integrating new prizes for the contests winners. So far we have added 3 new "sparkles" that are now available for you to choose from. 

Here are the previews: 







You can get them with the same amount of points for sparkles 

Ah and for those who are interested, the effects are from Mortal Kombat


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 27, 2015)

If I had a Golden one made would you guys add it too?


----------



## Impact (Oct 27, 2015)

Anyone can make this into an with dotted borders? 

Try to slow the gif as slow as possible


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 27, 2015)

Impact said:


> Anyone can make this into an with dotted borders?
> 
> Try to slow the gif as slow as possible


----------



## Impact (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks will rep when not 24'd


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 27, 2015)

leftover trash/things I'll never wear again ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Impact (Oct 27, 2015)

>



I'll take these, resize the second one pls


----------



## Ruse (Oct 27, 2015)

>


Taking these


----------



## Lust (Oct 27, 2015)

Sasuke said:


> leftover trash/things I'll never wear again ​



miiiiiiiiiiiiiine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kyochi (Oct 27, 2015)

>



resize you trash !!!


----------



## Elias (Oct 27, 2015)

Fuck yes taking.


----------



## Table (Oct 28, 2015)

Ul said:


> *150x200 versions in imgur album*
> ​



Steeealing!


----------



## trance (Oct 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 







150 x 200 pls?



200 x 200 pls?


----------



## Morphine (Oct 28, 2015)

Ul said:


> *150x200 versions in imgur album*​



taking this one thanks


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 28, 2015)

Kyouko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go:


----------



## trance (Oct 28, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> Here you go:



Thanks, mang.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 28, 2015)

*~*




150x200

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sine (Oct 28, 2015)

thank you


----------



## Impact (Oct 28, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Matador (Oct 28, 2015)

Dotted border, well cropped and slowed down pls


----------



## Vix (Oct 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _150x200 :P_ 







Rep if taking​


----------



## familyparka (Oct 28, 2015)

N said:


> Dotted border, well cropped and slowed down pls



I keep getting errors when attempting to add the dotted border, not regular border, just dotted.

However, here it is cropped and slowed down


----------



## Vasco (Oct 28, 2015)

Sasuke said:


> ​



pls resize


----------



## Matador (Oct 28, 2015)

Looks perfect as it is  

Thanks a ton


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 28, 2015)

Blαck said:


> *~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stock please?


----------



## santanico (Oct 29, 2015)

taking this since not being used


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 30, 2015)

Vampire Princess said:


> Stock please?




Since I have this pic too:


----------



## Dante (Oct 30, 2015)

Haze said:


> ​



i will take this


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 30, 2015)

Basically my sig says it all; surprise me, please.

I will just dump few pics of Madara that are well suited for a set, but it just needs some editing tweaks here and there which I am not able to do myself.
Obviously you are not bound to use them in your work, these are just suggestion so you get a sense of what I like.










I really like sets that are canon (not just manga pages, covers are usually best), and you get bonus points if you somehow manage to get Madara from behind (with the Uchiha logo showing).

Your welcome,
sincerely, t0xeus.


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 30, 2015)

t0xeus said:


> Basically my sig says it all; surprise me, please.
> 
> I will just dump few pics of Madara that are well suited for a set, but it just needs some editing tweaks here and there which I am not able to do myself.
> Obviously you are not bound to use them in your work, these are just suggestion so you get a sense of what I like.
> ...




So if I got you right, you wanted a new Madara set, right? Right.







If you want one of your stock used, cut it down to like 1 or 2, makes it a lot more easier.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 30, 2015)

Taking      .


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 30, 2015)

Someone give me an ava out of the bottom left panel


----------



## Santí (Oct 30, 2015)

i got you.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 30, 2015)

​


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Oct 30, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



Taking the witch and bottom middle one.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 30, 2015)

I'll take these two


----------



## Tapion (Oct 30, 2015)

deez tiddies are mine


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 30, 2015)

Meiko Shiraki 150x200 gif avatars. Ty in advance


----------



## Vix (Oct 30, 2015)

Rep if taking, Credit is optional
Click on image for 150x200​


----------



## dynasaur (Oct 30, 2015)

Haze said:


> Rep if taking, Credit is optional
> Click on image for 150x200​



taking this one thank you Vix!


----------



## kyochi (Oct 30, 2015)

>



yas


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 31, 2015)

Haze said:


> Rep if taking, Credit is optional
> Click on image for 150x200​



Taking all, will rep later


----------



## kyochi (Oct 31, 2015)

who dis thinking he can steal everything  darn beaners


----------



## Vix (Oct 31, 2015)

we all beaners  wtf..CIN?!


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 31, 2015)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Someone give me an ava out of the bottom left panel



Here you go:


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 31, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> So if I got you right, you wanted a new Madara set, right? Right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but not with so many filters etc, just something simple, for an example from manga.

I will post few examples, is it okay?

And sorry for making it troublesome to understand, it wasn't intentional.


Something like this is great, it's from manga but simply colored.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 31, 2015)

This hasn't been used by the original claimer in three days, so I'm taking it.


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 31, 2015)

*150x200 in imgur album in next post*​


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 31, 2015)

​


----------



## Sablés (Oct 31, 2015)

aye


----------



## Veggie (Oct 31, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Tapion (Oct 31, 2015)

I'l have this.


----------



## Rima (Oct 31, 2015)

Ul said:


> *150x200 in imgur album in next post*​





Ul said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 1, 2015)

I have updated the Request and Giveaway points for October


----------



## santanico (Nov 1, 2015)

let me get some bomb ass Saitama gif avies pls


----------



## trance (Nov 2, 2015)

150x200 pls?


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 2, 2015)

Kyouko said:


> 150x200 pls?


----------



## Shadow (Nov 2, 2015)

*Cleaning Request*

Would anyone mind cleaning this image up for me.



I want to color the image so if anyone can clean up the image it would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 2, 2015)

Haze said:


> Rep if taking, Credit is optional
> Click on image for 150x200​



danke 

24'd

remind me at a later date


----------



## Melodie (Nov 2, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 2, 2015)

*{pleb sized}*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sablés (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks pleb


----------



## Impact (Nov 2, 2015)

I'll take


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 2, 2015)

150x200 versions in imgur album
*{pleb sized}*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 2, 2015)

150x200 versions in imgur album
​


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 2, 2015)

150x200 versions in imgur album
​


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 2, 2015)

150x200 versions in imgur album
​


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 2, 2015)

150x200 versions in imgur album
​


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2015)

word fam


----------



## trance (Nov 2, 2015)

>



Taking.


----------



## Kazuki (Nov 2, 2015)

Taking these 


and this

24d for a couple more hours


----------



## Impact (Nov 2, 2015)

>



Taking, 24'd


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 2, 2015)

Ul said:


> ​


----------



## Imagine (Nov 2, 2015)

Ay


----------



## Ruse (Nov 2, 2015)

Taking these


----------



## Elias (Nov 2, 2015)

taking. I know one was claimed but that dude is banned. I'll keep checking to see if he uses it for 3 days. 


Thank you based Sasuke. You should just make avys for me and no one else


----------



## Veggie (Nov 2, 2015)

Taking


----------



## kyochi (Nov 2, 2015)

>



hul


----------



## Vix (Nov 2, 2015)

Rep if Taking|Cred Optional
Click for 150x200​


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 2, 2015)

Taking all, will rep later


----------



## Vix (Nov 2, 2015)

t-that's what you said last time


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 2, 2015)

I will rep later


----------



## Vix (Nov 2, 2015)

taking:
Sasuke-repped

IU-24'd will rep when I get to wurk tom.

Taking.

Putting one back, someone snitched and said I broke the rules.

>S


----------



## Brian (Nov 3, 2015)

~Please rep and credit if taking~​


----------



## Vix (Nov 3, 2015)

Brian said:


> ~Please rep and credit if taking~​



Pixelate this one some more, and the rep is urs


----------



## Zeno (Nov 3, 2015)

taking


----------



## Santí (Nov 3, 2015)

Claiming.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Nov 3, 2015)

mine


----------



## Esdese (Nov 3, 2015)

thanks will rep


----------



## Brian (Nov 3, 2015)

Haze said:


> Pixelate this one some more, and the rep is urs


----------



## Vix (Nov 3, 2015)

yaaaaass, ty I'm a true fan of your work


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 3, 2015)

MOAR


----------



## Impact (Nov 3, 2015)

Ok I lol'd


----------



## Brian (Nov 3, 2015)

Damn guys chill been working on this for the past 3 hours


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Nov 3, 2015)

new batch of avas when brian kun?


----------



## Vix (Nov 3, 2015)

You need to open a shop, I'll take whatever I can get


----------



## Brian (Nov 3, 2015)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> new batch of avas when brian kun?



Will have to do some serious stock hunting for the next batch


----------



## Brian (Nov 3, 2015)

Haze said:


> You need to open a shop, I'll take whatever I can get



Pupuhotpot sweatshop


----------



## Vix (Nov 3, 2015)

Brian said:


> Pupuhotpot sweatshop



You can trap, I'll check coat pockets, teamwurk.


----------



## Esdese (Nov 3, 2015)

can i have stock of the ichigo avi please ?


----------



## Vix (Nov 3, 2015)

requesting an avy, roughly 125x100, highly pixelated and detailed. Something with Bleach or Naruto would be perf. TIA! Will rep!


----------



## Esdese (Nov 3, 2015)

​


----------



## Brian (Nov 3, 2015)

Haze said:


> requesting an avy, roughly 125x100, highly pixelated and detailed. Something with Bleach or Naruto would be perf. TIA! Will rep!


----------



## Vix (Nov 3, 2015)

needs more pixels


----------



## Brian (Nov 3, 2015)

Haze said:


> needs more pixels



 better?


----------



## Vix (Nov 3, 2015)

Brian said:


> better?



Perfect


----------



## Morphine (Nov 3, 2015)

please


----------



## Rima (Nov 3, 2015)

Morphine said:


> please


----------



## Shadow (Nov 3, 2015)

Would anyone be skilled enough to clean this image up for me?



I am looking to get the outlines for the image for it so it can be colored.  Please please please please please


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 3, 2015)

*Avatar (150x200)*

signature (smaller scale)


please


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> .



Let me know if you want a smaller size for the sig, it's currently within the signature size limits though:


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 3, 2015)

t0xeus said:


> Yeah, but not with so many filters etc, just something simple, for an example from manga.
> 
> I will post few examples, is it okay?
> 
> ...




What does "without so many filters" even mean? 

Anyway, how's that?


----------



## Luffy (Nov 3, 2015)

Anyone have SLAM DUNK avatars 175x250?

I will literally suck your dick and rim you

no joke


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 4, 2015)

Shadow said:


> Would anyone be skilled enough to clean this image up for me?
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking to get the outlines for the image for it so it can be colored.  Please please please please please




I've edited 3 pictures 

1


2


3


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 4, 2015)

Shadow, please refer to this thread from now on if you want to request anything.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 4, 2015)

need to take this after witnessing the last page


----------



## Austin (Nov 5, 2015)

Haze said:


> Rep if Taking|Cred Optional
> Click for 150x200​







takinggggg will rep later


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 5, 2015)

Haze said:


> Rep if Taking|Cred Optional
> Click for 150x200​



Taking this cock, will rep.


----------



## Tapion (Nov 5, 2015)

Someone turn this into a real spiffy ava with dat sexy filter yall use on avas and dotted boarder...

150 x 200 & 175 x 250

I'l rep you twice if allowed. 

I'l low key rep you twice ether way


----------



## Veggie (Nov 5, 2015)

Ul said:


> 150x200 versions in imgur album​





Ul said:


> 150x200 versions in imgur album
> ​


Taking these


----------



## Evolution (Nov 5, 2015)

​


----------



## Blunt (Nov 5, 2015)

wuts dis


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 5, 2015)

Blunt said:


> wuts dis


Gokukoku no Brynhildr


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 5, 2015)

Tapion said:


> Someone turn this into a real spiffy ava with dat sexy filter yall use on avas and dotted boarder...
> 
> 150 x 200 & 175 x 250
> 
> ...


----------



## EJ (Nov 5, 2015)

Mileena set/s from Mortal Kombat


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 5, 2015)

*~ All of the resizes in the last post ~* 

​


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 5, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 5, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 5, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 5, 2015)

​


----------



## trance (Nov 5, 2015)

>



Taking.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 5, 2015)

taking, thank ya!


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 6, 2015)

*~ All of the resizes in the last post ~* 
​


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 6, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 6, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 6, 2015)

mine i suppose


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 6, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​


my pleb hands claim it


----------



## Dante (Nov 6, 2015)

taking this


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 6, 2015)

; 

Taking these.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 6, 2015)

>



I am taking/stealing all of these  fuck you, and thank you #indebtedtoyouwithrep4lyf


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 6, 2015)

Senior sized avi please?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 6, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> Senior sized avi please?


----------



## Veggie (Nov 6, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Visa (Nov 6, 2015)

"Christina" is mine, fuck y'all.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 6, 2015)

*~ All of the resizes in the last post ~* 
​


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 6, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Elias (Nov 6, 2015)

Naw kyochi. I'm taking this one.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 6, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​


stock                          ?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 6, 2015)

Trinity said:


> stock                          ?


----------



## Veggie (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh yes 


Stock please.


----------



## Prototype (Nov 7, 2015)

Taking, thanks


----------



## Rima (Nov 7, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​





Ares said:


> ​





Ares said:


> *~ All of the resizes in the last post ~* ​



Taking.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 7, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Oh yes
> 
> 
> Stock please.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 7, 2015)

Don't know if this is the place but can someone help me with a gif from this video 0:09 - 0:14  
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]weD6QKZDMLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sauce (Nov 7, 2015)

Gifs of One Punch please. 150 x 200. Preferably of Genos or Sonic.


----------



## Ruse (Nov 7, 2015)

Taking


----------



## SLB (Nov 7, 2015)

aye

taking


----------



## Kazuki (Nov 7, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 8, 2015)

Interrupting this to announce that we now host Avatar contests so if any of you want to enter then here's the place


----------



## Hamtaro (Nov 8, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​





Ares said:


> ​



Taking these


----------



## kyochi (Nov 9, 2015)

brian those avatars are ugly i will never accept this not in a billion years


----------



## Blαck (Nov 9, 2015)

*~*




150's

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blαck (Nov 9, 2015)

*~*


150's​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 9, 2015)

Blαck said:


> *~*
> ​



Taking!


----------



## Vix (Nov 9, 2015)

Blαck said:


> *~*​



Taking, thank you


----------



## Ftg07 (Nov 9, 2015)

*150x200 avatars
Spoiler:  







*​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 9, 2015)

Enough


----------



## Veggie (Nov 9, 2015)

Blαck said:


> *~*
> 
> 
> 150's
> ...


stock please 



taking


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 9, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> stock please


----------



## Veggie (Nov 9, 2015)

zankio


----------



## Vix (Nov 9, 2015)

rep if taking
click for 150x200​


----------



## Eki (Nov 9, 2015)

I was bored and started just messing around and came up with these. Don't have the stocks anymore so...


----------



## Impact (Nov 9, 2015)

Taking, 24'd


----------



## dynasaur (Nov 9, 2015)

Haze said:


> rep if taking
> click for 150x200​


taking this


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 9, 2015)

Eki said:


> I was bored and started just messing around and came up with these. Don't have the stocks anymore so...


Neat.


----------



## Vix (Nov 9, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​


Taking, thank you 
Taking, thank you 
will rep you soon after I spread from the Hardwell post


----------



## Kusa (Nov 10, 2015)

>



Taking.


----------



## Vix (Nov 10, 2015)

rep if taking
click for 150x200​


----------



## Blunt (Nov 10, 2015)

taking


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 10, 2015)

resize plz                                  .


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 10, 2015)

Shogo Makashima (Psycho Pass) avatars please ;3


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 10, 2015)

Xillia said:


> resize plz                                  .



the resizes are all at the end of the post chain just for future reference


----------



## Impact (Nov 10, 2015)

^If you read the posts you can find most of the resizes already completed

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 10, 2015)

*Leftovers Gifs *


​


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 11, 2015)

​


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 11, 2015)

Taking, thanks


----------



## Blunt (Nov 11, 2015)

mine


----------



## Impact (Nov 11, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 11, 2015)

Ryuko Matoi gifs, any size, please, if you will

Be sure to quote this post so I don't forget to rep you and check this thread


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 11, 2015)

Can someone please

turn this into an avavatarar



preferably a scary one, like Ryuko


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 11, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Gifs of One Punch please. 150 x 200. Preferably of Genos or Sonic.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 11, 2015)

Trinity said:


> Ryuko Matoi gifs, any size, please, if you will
> 
> Be sure to quote this post so I don't forget to rep you and check this thread


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 11, 2015)

Xillia said:


> Shogo Makashima (Psycho Pass) avatars please ;3


----------



## Cord (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello! Can I have an avatar from ?

Resize to 175x250 and 160x240 if possible. If it's also possible, place a dotted border and a thin black border in both versions. 

(I don't have photoshop and I don't know any decent image editing sites that can crop and resize gifs either. :/)

Thanks in advance~


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 11, 2015)

lol said:


> Can someone please
> 
> turn this into an avavatarar
> 
> ...




Not sure how I'm supposed to turn this into a scary one, but I tried something. How's this?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 11, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Hello! Can I have an avatar from ?
> 
> Resize to 175x250 and 160x140 if possible. If it's also possible, place a dotted border and a think black border in both versions.
> 
> ...





Let me know if I didn't do it the way you wanted.


----------



## Cord (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh no, sorry I made a typo, I meant, 160x240 for the first two you posted.... @_@


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 11, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Oh no, sorry I made a typo, I meant, 160x240 for the first two you posted.... @_@


----------



## Cord (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you, sir.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 11, 2015)

can someone turn  into a transparent avatar please?

cheers.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 11, 2015)

>



taking, resize please  


edit: i owe you rep  again  


editedit: blunt a shit


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 11, 2015)

suga said:


> taking, resize please


----------



## Vix (Nov 11, 2015)

Trying out some teasers for Asian dudes since it was requested 
he's such a friggen cutie omg..




Rep if taking

*Spoiler*: _150x200_ 



1-5: 
6-10:


----------



## Sauce (Nov 11, 2015)

Shinobu said:


>



Thanks. +rep.


----------



## Savage (Nov 11, 2015)

taking               .


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 11, 2015)

^ 150x200 Ava?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 11, 2015)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> ^ 150x200 Ava?


----------



## Ruse (Nov 11, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Elias (Nov 11, 2015)

God is real. 

Taking.


----------



## Vix (Nov 11, 2015)

He's fucking perfection. The tattoos and his jawline ummmmmffffff


----------



## Vice (Nov 12, 2015)

Sure, why not?


----------



## Evolution (Nov 12, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​


May I have the stock for this lovely piece of work?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 12, 2015)

Evolution said:


> May I have the stock for this lovely piece of work?


----------



## Evolution (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Veggie (Nov 12, 2015)

150x200 vanilla

150x200 with maybe some effects? Not sure what can look good on black and white.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2015)

Can someone help make me some avy of Sabo and some avy of Ace from one piece?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 13, 2015)

Josh said:


> Can someone help make me some avy of Sabo and some avy of Ace from one piece?


----------



## Blαck (Nov 13, 2015)

*~*



150's

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Impact (Nov 13, 2015)

>



Taking


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 13, 2015)

;  

 ;  

 ;  

 ; 

 ; 

 ; 

 ;​


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 13, 2015)

;  

 ; 

 ; 

 ;  

 ;​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 13, 2015)

Taking this.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 13, 2015)

; 

 ;  



 ;  

 ;  

 ; 

 ;​


----------



## kyochi (Nov 13, 2015)

>



I swore to never use u avies again but i just cant help myself


----------



## trance (Nov 14, 2015)

Taking.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 14, 2015)

mine


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 14, 2015)

​


----------



## Ruse (Nov 14, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 14, 2015)

Santoryu said:


> can someone turn  into a transparent avatar please?
> 
> cheers.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 14, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> 150x200 vanilla
> 
> 150x200 with maybe some effects? Not sure what can look good on black and white.


----------



## Ruse (Nov 14, 2015)

150x200 ava pls


----------



## Veggie (Nov 14, 2015)

Shinobu said:


>



Thank you old pal


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 14, 2015)

Joseph said:


> 150x200 ava pls


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## ~M~ (Nov 15, 2015)

; 

 ; 

 ; 

 ;​


----------



## Visa (Nov 15, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​


Resize please?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 15, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> Resize please?


----------



## Vix (Nov 15, 2015)

Blαck said:


> *~*​





Ares said:


> ​


​


em senpai said:


> ;​


miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiines


----------



## Table (Nov 17, 2015)

Blαck said:


> =




Cuuuuute :33


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Senior sized ava and sig with black borders from this pls (the original artwork has an 8:5 ratio if that's worth mentioning).



Will rep and cred


----------



## Imagine (Nov 17, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Senior sized ava and sig with black borders from this pls (the original artwork has an 8:5 ratio if that's worth mentioning).
> 
> 
> 
> Will rep and cred


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks Imagine


----------



## Ftg07 (Nov 17, 2015)

*150x200 avatars 
Spoiler:  







*​


----------



## Island (Nov 17, 2015)

Can someone make me a senior-sized Avatar with this image:

(Warning: Huge)



Specifically, the Power Armor guy on the far right with the American flag in the background. I couldn't find a cropped version of the image, but I really just want the guy on the far right.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 17, 2015)

Island said:


> Can someone make me a senior-sized Avatar with this image:
> 
> (Warning: Huge)
> 
> ...







How's this?


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 17, 2015)

Island said:


> (Warning: Huge)





you're trolling right? 

seriously though, don't hotlink from a wiki image directly, after a few minutes it gets scaled down to save bandwidth. Reupload on imgur then someone can make it


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2015)

Taking, will rep later.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 17, 2015)

Can I get a thin rounded border on this?


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Can I get a thin rounded border on this?




*Spoiler*: __ 







this what u mean?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 17, 2015)

Yes, thank you


----------



## Island (Nov 17, 2015)

Jigen said:


> How's this?


Thanks.



Ul said:


> you're trolling right?
> 
> seriously though, don't hotlink from a wiki image directly, after a few minutes it gets scaled down to save bandwidth. Reupload on imgur then someone can make it


Oh. I didn't know that.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 19, 2015)

*~*




150's

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Impact (Nov 19, 2015)

Taking this


----------



## Dark (Nov 19, 2015)

Taking this one.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2015)

150x200 boss stormtrooper avys?


----------



## Blαck (Nov 20, 2015)

Raiden said:


> 150x200 boss stormtrooper avys?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 20, 2015)

Raiden said:


> 150x200 boss stormtrooper avys?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2015)

I LOVE ALL OF YOU.

I WILL BE USING ALL OF THESE.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 20, 2015)

~ Resizes In Second Post  ~


​


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 20, 2015)

​


----------



## Sablés (Nov 20, 2015)

Mein


----------



## Tapion (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Nov 20, 2015)

​


----------



## Sine (Nov 20, 2015)

taking **


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 20, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​


 
Taking this one :


----------



## Ruse (Nov 20, 2015)

Taking


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 20, 2015)

Rep if taking 













​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Veggie (Nov 20, 2015)

Blαck said:


> *~*​



Taking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matariki (Nov 20, 2015)

Dankesch?n


----------



## dynasaur (Nov 20, 2015)

John Sheppard said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thank you


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2015)

>



mine


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 20, 2015)

;  

 ;  

 ;  

 ; 

 ;​


----------



## Veggie (Nov 20, 2015)

150x200s


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2015)

mine  gotta spread


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2015)

could i please get some gif avatars? 


, and idk if this one will work but


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 20, 2015)

suga said:


> could i please get some gif avatars?
> 
> 
> , and idk if this one will work but



that second one is pretty big

idk how to cut the size without losing quality or a significant amount of frames


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 21, 2015)

suga said:


> could i please get some gif avatars?
> 
> 
> , and idk if this one will work but


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2015)

John Sheppard said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking this one. 


Taking this.


----------



## Selva (Nov 21, 2015)

Just felt like making some ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 21, 2015)

Taking
Thank you


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 21, 2015)

new selva 

do they only come in 150x200 

taking these two


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 21, 2015)

Blαck said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## Selva (Nov 21, 2015)

Sasuke said:


> new selva
> 
> do they only come in 150x200
> 
> taking these two


There you go


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 21, 2015)

Selva said:


>



Could I get these in 175 x 250 and 175 x 350, borderless please?


----------



## Impact (Nov 21, 2015)

Taking


----------



## kyochi (Nov 22, 2015)

>



the giveaway god is back  thank yew


----------



## kyochi (Nov 22, 2015)

>



thank you both  i will be using shortly ~


----------



## trance (Nov 22, 2015)

Can I get the part where it focuses on Tatsumaki made into a 150 x 200 ava pls?


----------



## Vix (Nov 22, 2015)

Selva said:


> Just felt like making some ​


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 22, 2015)

Kyouko said:


> Can I get the part where it focuses on Tatsumaki made into a 150 x 200 ava pls?




How's this?


----------



## trance (Nov 22, 2015)

It looks a bit compressed to me.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 22, 2015)

Kyouko said:


> It looks a bit compressed to me.




Any better?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 22, 2015)

Kyouko said:


> Can I get the part where it focuses on Tatsumaki made into a 150 x 200 ava pls?


----------



## trance (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## trance (Nov 22, 2015)

Taking.


----------



## Selva (Nov 23, 2015)

Ares said:


> Could I get these in 175 x 250 and 175 x 350, borderless please?


 

175x350? Is that a new size? that's... huge D:


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 23, 2015)

Selva said:


> 175x350? Is that a new size? that's... huge D:



Thaaank you so much. 

Yeah it's a new size, Vino got it added for 25 points about a week ago.


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _150x200 resizes_


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 23, 2015)

*Resizes In The 2nd Post *




​


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 23, 2015)

​


----------



## Imagine (Nov 23, 2015)

Ay


----------



## Veggie (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## ~M~ (Nov 23, 2015)

; 

 ; 

 ; 

 ;  

 ;  

 ;​


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 24, 2015)

​


----------



## Veggie (Nov 24, 2015)

Taking, will spread.


----------



## trance (Nov 24, 2015)

Taking.


----------



## Vasco (Nov 24, 2015)

resize pls


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 24, 2015)

Vasco said:


> resize pls


----------



## trance (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh and taking this also.


----------



## Dark (Nov 24, 2015)

Taking this one.


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _And their resizes in 150x200_


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 24, 2015)

Fenrir said:


> Will Resize if you need me to



Or maybe resize all of them and get rewarded twice the effort?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 24, 2015)

Let's get back on topic pls.


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _150x200 resizes_


----------



## Blunt (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Nov 24, 2015)

​


----------



## Imagine (Nov 24, 2015)

Keep em cumin' bby


----------



## Vix (Nov 24, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



ty


----------



## Ruse (Nov 24, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Hamtaro (Nov 24, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



taking


----------



## Blαck (Nov 24, 2015)

*~*




*150s*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Impact (Nov 24, 2015)

24'd


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 24, 2015)

Fenrir said:


> ]




thx


----------



## Veggie (Nov 25, 2015)

Blαck said:


> *~*
> 
> *150s*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Ay, will rep when not 24d


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2015)

Taking. Will rep later


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 25, 2015)

​


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 25, 2015)

Does anyone have 175x250 avatars of Aokiji and Akainu from One Piece? Signatures are fine too.


----------



## Impact (Nov 25, 2015)

>




Thanks love


----------



## Vix (Nov 25, 2015)

Sasuke said:


> ​



taking, thanks dude.


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 25, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 25, 2015)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 25, 2015)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 25, 2015)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Imagine (Nov 25, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Veggie (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Imagine (Nov 25, 2015)

Putting the Linkle ava that I haven't worn back so I can take this too


----------



## Vix (Nov 25, 2015)

Ul said:


> ​


taking, tx dude


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 25, 2015)

Ul said:


> ​




ty


----------



## trance (Nov 25, 2015)

Taking.


----------



## Sine (Nov 25, 2015)

ty


----------



## Ftg07 (Nov 25, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Impact (Nov 25, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Hamtaro (Nov 25, 2015)

Ul said:


> ​



gimme

need to spread


----------



## kyochi (Nov 25, 2015)

>



dang  deleting last post to take theeeeeese


----------



## Eki (Nov 25, 2015)

Ill be take these


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 25, 2015)

​


----------



## Tuan (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi! can someone please make me a epic sig/banner please. 

size : 331 x 542
text: Can I get one with " Tuanie " and another version with " PANDA "  please. 
border: up to you. 



*can you remove the korean text from the image if possible please. if not then its okay.


Thank you very much if you could help!


----------



## Sauce (Nov 26, 2015)

Prison School Andre gifs 150 x 200 please.


----------



## Jirou (Nov 26, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​


May this be resized to a 150x150 please? Thankyou


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Tapion (Nov 26, 2015)

taking


----------



## Oceania (Nov 26, 2015)

Fenrir said:


> ​



Taking this one!


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Nov 26, 2015)

could someone make a gif out of this video starting from 2:23-2:28 and another starting from 2:29-2:34

need them from a tumblr project, with rep,cred. Doesn't need anything fancy. If you can only do one then just the second one will do.


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 26, 2015)

~~ ​


----------



## Iruel (Nov 27, 2015)

can i get this

 over a transparent background?


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 28, 2015)

​


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 28, 2015)

taking


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 28, 2015)

tah.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 28, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Nov 28, 2015)

Yoink


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 28, 2015)

Sasuke said:


> ​



d-do you per chance have it in 175x350?


----------



## Sablés (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Rima (Nov 29, 2015)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Taking. 

Rounded border?


----------



## Blαck (Nov 30, 2015)

*~*


150s

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Matariki (Nov 30, 2015)

Rima said:


> Taking.
> 
> Rounded border?


----------



## Veggie (Nov 30, 2015)

taking


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 30, 2015)

Taking this one.


----------



## EJ (Nov 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 












Sets made out of these please..

I'll take whatever I can get.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## trance (Dec 1, 2015)

150 x 200 ava pls?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Flow_ 







​


----------



## trance (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks. Sorry for inconvenience but another one?



150 x 200 pls?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## trance (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks. Will rep twice.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 1, 2015)

Added a new "rule" regarding stock requests that will help users getting it easier.


----------



## Mυgen (Dec 1, 2015)

for a normal ava



thanks in advance


----------



## Mυgen (Dec 1, 2015)

for a normal ava as well



thanks in advance


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 1, 2015)

Mυgen said:


> for a normal ava
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance





Mυgen said:


> for a normal ava as well
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


----------



## Mυgen (Dec 1, 2015)

wow that was fast!

thanks a lot shino


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Dec 1, 2015)

Beatrice The Endless Witch said:


> could someone make a gif out of this video starting from 2:23-2:28 and another starting from 2:29-2:34
> 
> need them from a tumblr project, with rep,cred. Doesn't need anything fancy. If you can only do one then just the second one will do.



Re requesting.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2015)

can someone hook me up with a version of both this and my current avatar with smooth, curved corners?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2015)

Beatrice The Endless Witch said:


> could someone make a gif out of this video starting from 2:23-2:28 and another starting from 2:29-2:34
> 
> need them from a tumblr project, with rep,cred. Doesn't need anything fancy. If you can only do one then just the second one will do.


also, moving my man's request to the new page


----------



## Blαck (Dec 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> can someone hook me up with a version of both this and my current avatar with smooth, curved corners?


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 1, 2015)

Yotsuba avis 225 x 350 purisu


----------



## Vix (Dec 2, 2015)

Vino said:


> Added a new "rule" regarding stock requests that will help users getting it easier.



 I guess I'll have to start saving the stock. I never save stock.


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 2, 2015)

Haze said:


> I guess I'll have to start saving the stock. I never save stock.



I-I don't think you read the rule correctly


----------



## Muse (Dec 2, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _150x200_


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Dec 2, 2015)

taking :33


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 3, 2015)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## Eki (Dec 3, 2015)

*Shit I made for myself that I probably won't ever use*




​


----------



## Iruel (Dec 3, 2015)

Iruel said:


> can i get this
> 
> over a transparent background?



rerequesting


----------



## Sauce (Dec 3, 2015)

Alicia Keys Empire gifs with the purple hair 150 x 200.
 I will rep twice for this.


----------



## Vasco (Dec 3, 2015)

resize pls

wait sorry there is one, thx


----------



## Vix (Dec 3, 2015)

Ul said:


> I-I don't think you read the rule correctly


I probably didn't  and I usually don't


----------



## Vix (Dec 3, 2015)

Eki said:


> *Shit I made for myself that I probably won't ever use*
> ​



taking, also the strawberry one looks like a Cin ava


----------



## Imagine (Dec 3, 2015)

I can't see them


----------



## mali (Dec 3, 2015)

rep if taking, no resizing. ​


----------



## kyochi (Dec 3, 2015)

taking this, thank you my love   


omg ur here  



taking dis also bish 



Haze said:


> taking, also the strawberry one looks like a Cin ava



yeah, it does doesn't it  ...........


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi I have a special request for anyone who would be kind to do it.

I'd like a  pic made for a special friend who recently lost a loved one and I'd like to make her feel better.  She's one of my closest friends so please anything  with a NZ background and  to say 

"*You  will always have a friend to count on" or anything that can make her feel better. 
*
This background would be best "



Thank you very much.


----------



## Eki (Dec 3, 2015)

*Some more*






​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 3, 2015)

taking, 24'd atm


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 3, 2015)

you got in 175 x 350


----------



## Imagine (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Eki (Dec 3, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> you got in 175 x 350



Ill give stocks


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 3, 2015)

Eki said:


> Ill give stocks





thanks anyway


----------



## Impact (Dec 3, 2015)

>


----------



## Ruse (Dec 4, 2015)

Any Kilgrave 150x200 avas


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2015)

curved corners like current avi pls


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 4, 2015)

Stunna said:


> curved corners like current avi pls


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 4, 2015)

​


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2015)

Can this resized into an adequate signature size?


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 4, 2015)

It already is at an adequate signature size.

For senior members the allowed size is 550 x 500, the is 540 x 250.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 4, 2015)

Well, the gif is 1.8 MB, which is too big for him.
He qualifies for NF gold membership though, which would up it to 2 MB


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2015)

Guess i'll make the request for that then.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 4, 2015)

Joseph said:


> Any Kilgrave 150x200 avas







Bonus


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 4, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Alicia Keys Empire gifs with the purple hair 150 x 200.
> I will rep twice for this.




Found these, hope this is right.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 4, 2015)

Saturno said:


> Hi I have a special request for anyone who would be kind to do it.
> 
> I'd like a  pic made for a special friend who recently lost a loved one and I'd like to make her feel better.  She's one of my closest friends so please anything  with a NZ background and  to say
> 
> ...




Tried something, not sure if not too pinkish. Tell me any wish you have, also in terms of the font.


----------



## Impact (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes, give me moar Yotsuba


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2015)

curved corners on current avi like this pls


----------



## Vice (Dec 5, 2015)

Any chance I could get an HD 150x200 avatar of this? 



Thank you.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Dec 5, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 5, 2015)

super sized?


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 5, 2015)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## Vice (Dec 5, 2015)

Appreciate it.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 5, 2015)

Rep no cred.





175x350


----------



## Dark (Dec 5, 2015)

Taking this.


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 5, 2015)

taking


----------



## Imagine (Dec 5, 2015)

Mine


----------



## mali (Dec 5, 2015)

rep if taking.​


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 5, 2015)

Mali said:


> rep if taking.​





Taking~ resize plz


----------



## mali (Dec 5, 2015)

Corazon said:


> Taking~ resize plz


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 5, 2015)

Haze said:


> taking, also the strawberry one looks like a Cin ava



woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## Araragi (Dec 6, 2015)

resizes:​


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (Dec 6, 2015)

don't got it in that size 

want the stock?


----------



## Araragi (Dec 6, 2015)

resizes:​


----------



## Araragi (Dec 6, 2015)

resizes:​


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 6, 2015)

*~ Resizes In 4th Post ~*



********NO FUN ALLOWED******** ​


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 6, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 6, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 6, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​


----------



## Imagine (Dec 6, 2015)

How could I resist?


----------



## Eki (Dec 6, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



            .


----------



## trance (Dec 6, 2015)

Taking.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 6, 2015)

*~ Resizes In Second Post ~* 



​


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Imagine (Dec 6, 2015)

Stop doing this to me


----------



## Impact (Dec 6, 2015)

I'll be taking, thanks


----------



## Sauce (Dec 6, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Found these, hope this is right.



Repped. Thanks for coming through.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 6, 2015)

>



taking  ...my god. i stole other ones thoe.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 6, 2015)

Could I have these changed into 175x250 Avas please? Thank you 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 6, 2015)

Sayaka said:


> Could I have these changed into 175x250 Avas please? Thank you
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




The animation is pretty stretched what makes it a bit hard, but I hope this is okay.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 6, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> The animation is pretty stretched what makes it a bit hard, but I hope this is okay.



Its perfect! Thank you so much!


----------



## Veggie (Dec 6, 2015)

Taking


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 6, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking the mikasa avatar.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 6, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *~ Resizes In 4th Post ~*
> ​


----------



## Frances (Dec 6, 2015)

Wooaaah! So many cool avatars <3


----------



## Dante (Dec 6, 2015)

god bliss


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 6, 2015)

Hai. 




​


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 6, 2015)

neato


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 6, 2015)

Rep no cred.





175x350


----------



## Gin (Dec 6, 2015)

taking


----------



## Impact (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 6, 2015)

175x350


----------



## Impact (Dec 6, 2015)

Changed my mind


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 6, 2015)

hai hai


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 6, 2015)

It's been a day I can take more right 



Mine anyway


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 6, 2015)

175x350

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 6, 2015)

175x350


----------



## Blαck (Dec 6, 2015)

*~*




*150's*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mali (Dec 6, 2015)

taking and repped.


----------



## Gin (Dec 6, 2015)

also mine


----------



## Muse (Dec 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _150x200_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Dec 6, 2015)

Muse said:


> ​



taking and repped.


----------



## mali (Dec 6, 2015)

rep if taking.​


----------



## Melodie (Dec 6, 2015)

Taking~


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 6, 2015)

cheers seiyaku <3


----------



## Araragi (Dec 6, 2015)

small resize:  

 some big size:​


----------



## Araragi (Dec 6, 2015)

resize:​


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 7, 2015)

Sayaka said:
			
		

>



Taking~~~


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 7, 2015)

Order in the court


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 7, 2015)

Mali said:


> rep if taking.​



Taking, thanks!


----------



## trance (Dec 7, 2015)

Taking.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 7, 2015)

Made a convo thread if people wanna talk, just don't do it there.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 7, 2015)

*~ Resizes In Third Post ~* 

​


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 7, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 7, 2015)

​


----------



## Zeno (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 7, 2015)

Updated the rules a little


----------



## Veggie (Dec 7, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 7, 2015)

Rep no cred.





175x350


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 7, 2015)

Rep no cred.





175x350


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 7, 2015)

Rep no cred.





175x350


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 7, 2015)

Rep no cred.





175x350


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 7, 2015)

yoink


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 7, 2015)

175x350


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 7, 2015)

The avas... you guys are crazy 



			
				Sayaka said:
			
		

> ​








			
				GIORNO said:
			
		

> ​


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 7, 2015)

​


----------



## Vix (Dec 7, 2015)

*click for 150x200 -- rep if taking -- cred is optional*​


----------



## Vix (Dec 7, 2015)

taking, thanks brrrawww


----------



## Billie (Dec 7, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 7, 2015)

*




​*​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 7, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 7, 2015)

Rep no cred.





175x350


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 7, 2015)

So many good avys lately. 

I'll take this one:


----------



## Oceania (Dec 7, 2015)

Nabbing


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 7, 2015)

Rep no cred.





175x350

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyochi (Dec 7, 2015)

>



taking  i've also stolen 4 other avatars, thank you very much


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 7, 2015)

Taking this one 
Thank you :3


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 7, 2015)

150x200


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2015)

curved corners pls

like so


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> curved corners pls
> 
> like so


----------



## Muse (Dec 8, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _150x200_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vix (Dec 8, 2015)

Muse said:


> ​



literally me 6 hours ago, taking tyty, 24'd but will remember to rep love~


----------



## trance (Dec 8, 2015)

Taking.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 8, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 8, 2015)

Rep no cred. (Sorry I've been in a HUGE ava making mood lately really needed to brush up)





175x350


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 8, 2015)

Resizes in next post ​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 8, 2015)

Rep no cred. (Sorry I've been in a HUGE ava making mood lately really needed to brush up)





175x350

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 8, 2015)

​


----------



## Imagine (Dec 8, 2015)

Arigatou


----------



## Santí (Dec 8, 2015)

I'll have it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 8, 2015)

Taking this.


----------



## Impact (Dec 8, 2015)

24'd


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 9, 2015)

Resizes in Next Post ​


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 9, 2015)

​


----------



## Imagine (Dec 9, 2015)

Yes


----------



## SLB (Dec 9, 2015)

taking


----------



## mali (Dec 9, 2015)

rep if taking​


----------



## Araragi (Dec 9, 2015)

​


----------



## Araragi (Dec 9, 2015)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Blunt (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Impact (Dec 9, 2015)

>



Taking these


----------



## Araragi (Dec 9, 2015)

​


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2015)

minestock?


----------



## trance (Dec 9, 2015)

Taking.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 9, 2015)

>



miiiiiiiiiiine


----------



## mali (Dec 9, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> minestock?


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 10, 2015)

Resizes in Next Post ​


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 10, 2015)

​


----------



## Santí (Dec 10, 2015)

Claiming.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 10, 2015)

clearing out my comic book stocks 









rep


----------



## trance (Dec 10, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 









150 x 200 plox?


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 10, 2015)

Kyouko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sworder (Dec 10, 2015)

anyone have Aizen avatars? ty


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> clearing out my comic book stocks
> 
> 
> 
> rep




Taking Helena


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 10, 2015)

t a k ing.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 10, 2015)

​


----------



## Blunt (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2015)

u got dis in super?


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 10, 2015)

not making any supers until I get them because it makes me jelly 

and I always resize at teh start

should prolly stop doing that


----------



## Ruse (Dec 10, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Vix (Dec 10, 2015)

Sant? said:


> Shutup, and make me my avy Vix


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 11, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Sine (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Sayaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Rep no cred.





175x350


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 11, 2015)

rep


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 11, 2015)

Y O I N K 

24'd, will hit after


----------



## kyochi (Dec 11, 2015)

taking, thanks


----------



## Impact (Dec 11, 2015)

I'll take


----------



## Ruse (Dec 11, 2015)

Taking


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 11, 2015)

Fenrir said:


> [​


Taking, resize?


----------



## Impact (Dec 11, 2015)

It's already resized, it should be in his next post under the last batch


----------



## Zeno (Dec 12, 2015)

yoink


----------



## Blαck (Dec 12, 2015)

*~*


*150s*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 12, 2015)

Impact said:


> It's already resized, it should be in his next post under the last batch


Oh saw the link, thanks!


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 12, 2015)

Blαck said:


> ​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 12, 2015)

Rep no cred.





175x350


----------



## Araragi (Dec 12, 2015)

​


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 12, 2015)

taking, thx


----------



## Vix (Dec 12, 2015)

taking


----------



## Jirou (Dec 12, 2015)

Sayaka said:


> Rep no cred.


Do you still have the stocks for these, pretty please? 

Thankyou!


----------



## Araragi (Dec 12, 2015)

Jirou said:


> Do you still have the stocks for these, pretty please?
> 
> Thankyou!



if you google search the images, you should be able to find them. For example, I found the stock for the first one relatively fast by doing just that:


----------



## Jirou (Dec 13, 2015)

Josuke said:


> if you google search the images, you should be able to find them. For example, I found the stock for the first one relatively fast by doing just that:


I don't really think that that's the original stock though? It looks more edited plus based from the image width (500px), it very much shows that it's from tumblr. Also, not all images uploaded/searched can be found.

This is why I don't really trust google images. It's hard to find the original source of an already edited image. As for saucenao, it's for finding the original artist.


----------



## trance (Dec 13, 2015)

Taking.


----------



## trance (Dec 13, 2015)

Shinobu said:


>



Thanks, m9.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 13, 2015)

>



mamma mia taking


----------



## Monochrome (Dec 13, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



stock pls.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 13, 2015)

Monochrome said:


> stock pls.


----------



## mali (Dec 13, 2015)

taking and will rep after spread


----------



## Vix (Dec 13, 2015)

Sayaka said:


> Rep no cred.





Blαck said:


> *~*
> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## mali (Dec 13, 2015)

rep if taking​


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 14, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Dec 14, 2015)

Taking 

My CoO was going off before I logged off 

Will rep later night


----------



## Ruse (Dec 14, 2015)

Taking these

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Elias (Dec 14, 2015)

Taking. 
Who is it btw?


----------



## Santí (Dec 14, 2015)

Josuke Higashikata, main character of JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part IV: Diamond is Unbreakable.


----------



## Impact (Dec 14, 2015)

Josuke  from jojo bizarre adventure part 4 

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 14, 2015)

Taking, repping.


Taking, repping.


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 14, 2015)

Resizes Next Post ​


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 14, 2015)

​


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 14, 2015)

Screw it taking, repping. lol


----------



## Eki (Dec 14, 2015)

Noice


----------



## Sillay (Dec 14, 2015)

Mali said:


>



gracias


----------



## Kurou (Dec 15, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 15, 2015)

Resizes Next Post ​


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 15, 2015)

any chance on super dick size?


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 15, 2015)

​


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 15, 2015)

Ul said:


> any chance on super dick size?



brb 

EDIT: Here ya go


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 15, 2015)

Fenrir said:


> brb
> 
> EDIT: Here ya go



Gracias Se?orita


----------



## Vix (Dec 15, 2015)

Fenrir said:


> ​





Fenrir said:


> ​



Taking these two, thanks


----------



## Blunt (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Impact (Dec 15, 2015)

Can someone make my current ava with rounded borders?


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 16, 2015)

Impact said:


> Can someone make my current ava with rounded borders?





Like this?


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 16, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*








​


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 16, 2015)

taking


----------



## mali (Dec 16, 2015)

_resizes_

*Spoiler*: __ 









rep if taking​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Dec 16, 2015)

_resizes cont_


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Imagine (Dec 16, 2015)

Stocku?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Fenrir (Dec 16, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Stocku?





That should work


----------



## Imagine (Dec 16, 2015)

Danke bish


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Elias (Dec 16, 2015)

Mine.


----------



## Impact (Dec 16, 2015)

I'll take these.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 16, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Dec 16, 2015)

​


After about asking a million questions, been working on these for my first batch try


----------



## Vice (Dec 16, 2015)

150x200 please.


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 16, 2015)

N 





Vice said:


> 150x200 please.





Was in the link in my post after that


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 16, 2015)

Taking, will rep again when possible.


----------



## Zeno (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Juli (Dec 17, 2015)

Khaleesi said:


> After about asking a million questions, been working on these for my first batch try



Taking this one. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 17, 2015)

Taking
Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 17, 2015)

Rep no cred.





175x350


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 17, 2015)

*Thin black border (not rounded)*


*Rounded Borders*


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 17, 2015)

Taking. Thank you


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 18, 2015)

Taking                 .


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 18, 2015)

gimme dis in 175 x 350 purisu


----------



## Cord (Dec 18, 2015)

Taking. Thanks!


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 18, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*








​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 18, 2015)

Rep no cred.





175x350


----------



## Impact (Dec 18, 2015)

Taking


----------



## kyochi (Dec 18, 2015)

>



danke  such joy much mine


----------



## santanico (Dec 18, 2015)

avy size


----------



## Vix (Dec 18, 2015)

rep if taking ♥ credit optional ♥ click for 150x200​


----------



## Vix (Dec 18, 2015)

rep if taking ♥ credit optional ♥ click for 150x200​


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 18, 2015)

you got dis in supers?


----------



## Vix (Dec 18, 2015)

I'll make it once I get home in a bit


----------



## Vix (Dec 18, 2015)

I think from now on I'm gonna start making three different sizes. I thought about it but then I didn't do it I don't know why


----------



## dream (Dec 18, 2015)

Sayaka said:


> Rep no cred.



Mine.


----------



## Cord (Dec 18, 2015)

Taking this as well. Thanks!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Shinobu (Dec 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Thin black border (not rounded)*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## santanico (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks great


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 19, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> ​





Haze said:


> ​


taking, thank u.


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 19, 2015)

Haze said:


> ​


----------



## hustler's ambition (Dec 20, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*


I'll take this one! Thanks!


----------



## Tuan (Dec 20, 2015)

Can I get this transparent please, full size of the image and a signature size please. 
Just the girl with the sword in the front.


----------



## Hamtaro (Dec 20, 2015)

​


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 21, 2015)

Haze said:


> ​



Taking~~~~             .


----------



## Blunt (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Halcyon (Dec 21, 2015)

av size plz


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 21, 2015)

Halcyon said:


> av size plz


----------



## Vix (Dec 21, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> you got dis in supers?


----------



## Nello (Dec 21, 2015)

Sayaka said:


> .


**


----------



## Kanki (Dec 21, 2015)

Fenrir said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ]



taking


----------



## Jagger (Dec 21, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Taking these two.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 22, 2015)

HamSloth said:


> [​


Taking these  Resize?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2015)

since the other two were taken


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2015)

choco bao bao said:


> Taking these  Resize?


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


>


Thanks~ Maybe I should request for a larger ava size, that looks better


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 22, 2015)

rep




​


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 22, 2015)

ayyyy


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 22, 2015)

I'll be taking this if you don't mind.


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 22, 2015)

150x200 please

Would rep


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 23, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> 150x200 please
> 
> Would rep


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks you based Shinobu


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 23, 2015)

Tuan said:


> Can I get this transparent please, full size of the image and a signature size please.
> Just the girl with the sword in the front.




Lemme know if I took out too much, too little, poor quality, etc etc...


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Dec 23, 2015)

Can I get this in 550x400 for sig.


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 23, 2015)

Pandaemperorix said:


> Can I get this in 550x400 for sig.



Without editing, 550x400 will stretch it.. i put up both in case u wanted it stretched


----------



## Tuan (Dec 23, 2015)

Vingeta said:


> Lemme know if I took out too much, too little, poor quality, etc etc...




awesome work, thank you


----------



## Araragi (Dec 23, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 23, 2015)

*~ Resizes In Final Post ~*



​


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 23, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 23, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 23, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 23, 2015)

​


----------



## Blunt (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## mali (Dec 23, 2015)

rep if taking​


----------



## Impact (Dec 23, 2015)

Taking ,can I get these resized with round borders?


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Nello (Dec 23, 2015)

Appreciated


----------



## Prototype (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2015)

Boss Steve Harvey avys the size of my current one?

: ).


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 24, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Boss Steve Harvey avys the size of my current one?
> 
> : ).





Wanted to do more but I got lazy 
Probably not what you wanted xD


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2015)

That's great. thx!!!


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 24, 2015)

ty


----------



## Blunt (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas 




​


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 24, 2015)

​


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 24, 2015)

Bruh


----------



## kyochi (Dec 25, 2015)

>



thank  you


----------



## Araragi (Dec 25, 2015)

​


----------



## Melodie (Dec 25, 2015)

Takin.


----------



## Veggie (Dec 25, 2015)

Josuke said:


> ​



taking


----------



## Nello (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Atlas (Dec 26, 2015)

Ava: Dipper Pines, not sure what I want. Definitely something that looks like it's out of the show, no fanart. Maybe make a few and I'll use the one I like the most? Senior size

Sig: 
I want this resized for a sig.


----------



## GMF (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 26, 2015)

Josuke said:


> ​



mine


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 26, 2015)

Atlas said:


> Ava: Dipper Pines, not sure what I want. Definitely something that looks like it's out of the show, no fanart. Maybe make a few and I'll use the one I like the most? Senior size
> 
> Sig:
> I want this resized for a sig.



Wasn't too sure what you meant by "Out of the show but not fan art" xD
But anyway, got two trans and one quick edit for the avy's
The sig i just resized, no edits

I'll be on for a bit so lemme know if you want any changes or whatever


----------



## trance (Dec 26, 2015)

Taking.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 26, 2015)

Josuke said:


> ​



GUTSSSS IS MINEE!!!!


----------



## Atlas (Dec 26, 2015)

Can you whip up some more like this?


----------



## John Sheppard (Dec 26, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Taking this one .


----------



## Hardcore (Dec 28, 2015)

@ Josuke

Taking the first, thanks


----------



## Impact (Dec 28, 2015)

^
 the resize version is included too in his post


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 28, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​


Taking. <3


----------



## Impact (Dec 28, 2015)

Resize with rounded borders?


----------



## mali (Dec 28, 2015)

rep if taking​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muse (Dec 28, 2015)

taking thanks


----------



## kyochi (Dec 28, 2015)

>



resize


----------



## mali (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## kyochi (Dec 28, 2015)

yeeeeeaqssssssssss  



thank you


----------



## Blunt (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## dynasaur (Dec 29, 2015)

Can anyone make a gif out of this video? 

it can be anywhere from 0:49 to 0:56 specifically on Beyonce's face idk how long the seconds for gif are supposed to be cause I forgot. And in seniors member's avatar size 150x200 I believe?

Thank you


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Dec 29, 2015)

Can I get this in avatar size please?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 29, 2015)

BigPoppaPump said:


> Can I get this in avatar size please?






How's this?


----------



## Evolution (Dec 29, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize with rounded borders?


Is this good?


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 29, 2015)

rep if you take​


----------



## Imagine (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Impact (Dec 29, 2015)

They are, thanks!

24'd atm.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Dec 30, 2015)

Jigen said:


> How's this?



I was hoping to see a bit more of the sky around his head but I know whats realistic to expect from avatar sizing. Thank you so much though, it's great.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 30, 2015)

*Resizes In Last Post* 


​


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 30, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 30, 2015)

​


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Larcher (Dec 30, 2015)

150x200 resize purisu.


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 30, 2015)

Larcher said:


> 150x200 resize purisu.



there's a link in the last post for resizes


----------



## Larcher (Dec 30, 2015)

Ul said:


> there's a link in the last post for resizes



Did not notice it was a link. This hasn't been my best day.


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 30, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​


thanks man


----------



## Vix (Dec 30, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Resizes In Last Post* ​


24'd


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 30, 2015)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## Cord (Dec 30, 2015)

Taking this, thanks!


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 30, 2015)

rep if you take​

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 30, 2015)

Hitomi said:


> rep if you take​



24'd atm will rep soon


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 30, 2015)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 30, 2015)

Taking, thank you :3


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 30, 2015)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## dream (Dec 30, 2015)

Hitomi said:


> rep if you take​



Taking these two.


----------



## dynasaur (Dec 30, 2015)

Ul said:


> ​


taking this thanks


----------



## kyochi (Dec 30, 2015)

>



mine


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 30, 2015)

arigatou

i will load you with gallons of hobosemen


----------



## kyochi (Dec 30, 2015)

uhh I just took the third avatar, hoe


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 30, 2015)

i took like all of them anyway


----------



## kyochi (Dec 30, 2015)

you're right 

it only works if I have the satisfaction of using it first


----------



## trance (Dec 31, 2015)

Taking.


----------



## Nello (Dec 31, 2015)

Mine


----------



## trance (Dec 31, 2015)

Taking.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 31, 2015)

​


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 31, 2015)

If using, rep+credit 


​


----------



## Prototype (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 1, 2016)

*Resizes In 3rd Post* 


​


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 1, 2016)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 1, 2016)

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 1, 2016)

ava size please?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 1, 2016)

resize please


thanks


----------



## sworder (Jan 1, 2016)

mine


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jan 1, 2016)

Arya Stark said:


> ava size please?



*Spoiler*: __ 











How's this?


----------



## Araragi (Jan 1, 2016)

​


----------



## Elias (Jan 1, 2016)

Taking yato.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 1, 2016)

Taking, repping.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 2, 2016)

Josuke said:


> ​



Taking these two


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 2, 2016)

edit: uhhh they are not working


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 2, 2016)

~ Annoucement ~ ​


From this month on, we are limiting the amount of points that you can get in the giveaways to 20 each month. Same with the Legacy. You can't get more than four legacies. We appreciate the amount of effort that is happening here but we also want to keep things in order and not represent chaos.

Thank you ~


----------



## Fenrir (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## NO (Jan 2, 2016)

_*jayjay??'s Avatar Giveaway - Set 1
*_
Resized: 
​


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jan 2, 2016)

if no one takes this one it's mine, prolly won't wear it for a while tho


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 2, 2016)

Arya Stark said:


> edit: uhhh they are not working



Filesize is too large, here are cut versions:


----------



## Tuan (Jan 2, 2016)

nvm >.< ty


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 2, 2016)

ryuko avas

175x175-250


----------



## dynasaur (Jan 2, 2016)

jayjay?? said:


> [/SIZE]​[/CENTER]



Taking this one, thank you


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jan 2, 2016)

Josuke said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## Hamtaro (Jan 3, 2016)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 3, 2016)

​


----------



## Hamtaro (Jan 3, 2016)

an example said:


> ryuko avas
> 
> 175x175-250











​


----------



## Impact (Jan 3, 2016)

Taking, can you resize?


----------



## Zeno (Jan 3, 2016)

HamSloth said:


> ​





> size: 816 KB


----------



## Hamtaro (Jan 3, 2016)

Impact said:


> Taking, can you resize?



The program I'm using crashed.


----------



## Hamtaro (Jan 3, 2016)

175x250 ava rights allow up to 1MB


----------



## Zeno (Jan 3, 2016)

jayjay?? said:


> _*jayjay??'s Avatar Giveaway - Set 1
> *_
> Resized:
> ​



a sealed man posting in the giveaways


----------



## Fenrir (Jan 3, 2016)

All my past avys from December - 

And their resizes -


----------



## Larcher (Jan 3, 2016)

Fenrir said:


> All my past avys from December -
> 
> And their resizes -



Taking Sora and Musashi thanks


----------



## Impact (Jan 3, 2016)

HamSloth said:


> The program I'm using crashed.



Fix it then


----------



## Zeno (Jan 3, 2016)

except they don't cause i can't wear it

must be some mod witchcraft

in any case your optimization is shit and you a shit


----------



## Hamtaro (Jan 3, 2016)

Why would I optimize more than what a mod could use?


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 3, 2016)

Zeno said:


> except they don't cause i can't wear it
> 
> must be some mod witchcraft
> 
> in any case your optimization is shit and you a shit



for mods it says they get like 6mb but it allows like 1mb

how are you this new jae


----------



## Hamtaro (Jan 3, 2016)

Impact said:


> Fix it then



got it


----------



## Impact (Jan 3, 2016)

HamSloth said:


> got it



Noice, thanks hammy


----------



## Raiden (Jan 3, 2016)

Any boss 150x200 avys of Kylo Ren? With a close up on his mask? Or something that involves a lightsaber?


----------



## trance (Jan 3, 2016)

senior sized Yang Xiao Long avatars, pl0x.


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 3, 2016)

DC/Marvel sigs


----------



## Hamtaro (Jan 4, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> senior sized Yang Xiao Long avatars, pl0x.



Take my old ones.


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 4, 2016)

​


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 4, 2016)

GIORNO said:


> ​




Taking.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 4, 2016)

GIORNO said:


> ​


+      stock

thanks


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 4, 2016)

an example said:


> +      stock
> 
> thanks


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 5, 2016)

Taking. Thanks :3


----------



## Blunt (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Rinoa (Jan 5, 2016)

Could someone make me an avy from please?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 5, 2016)

Noa said:


> Could someone make me an avy from please?


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 5, 2016)

Fenrir said:


> All my past avys from December -
> 
> And their resizes -



taking . thank you


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Alright I found a stock. Would anyone be able to crop the bottom out a bit and make this 150x200 for me? Much appreciated. Thx . Some kind of filter to make it more badass would be cool too but eh.


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 6, 2016)

Raiden said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2016)

ZOBOBOWOBOBOBOZBOP


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks beautiful!!! <3  thank you so much Vino!! 24h +reps


----------



## trance (Jan 7, 2016)

150 x 200, pl0x?


----------



## familyparka (Jan 7, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> 150 x 200, pl0x?



Here you go


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 7, 2016)

Taking


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 8, 2016)

taking, would rep but you sealed

let me know if you want me to credit you tho


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 8, 2016)

nah dw about cred fam


----------



## Table (Jan 8, 2016)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Thanks kiddo!


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2016)

​
150x200 Links (in order):


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 9, 2016)

Josuke said:


>



doesn't seem like anyone took it

so taking


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jan 9, 2016)

Taking.


----------



## Muse (Jan 9, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _150x200_


----------



## dynasaur (Jan 9, 2016)

Muse said:


> ​



taking this one thank you Muse


----------



## Tapion (Jan 10, 2016)

resize


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 10, 2016)

resize bigger plox


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 10, 2016)

Taking


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 10, 2016)

Picture: 

*Do:* Color. Her hair is blonde and the key in her hand is gold and releasing a large light. You can color the dress whichever color you like.

Make the end result a huge ava

Thanks!


----------



## Muse (Jan 10, 2016)

Tapion said:


> resize


----------



## Table (Jan 10, 2016)

Muse said:


> *Spoiler*: _150x200_



I'll taaaaaake this one :3


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 10, 2016)

Taking this one

Thank you


----------



## trance (Jan 10, 2016)

150 x 200. One version with white borders and one with none. Pl0x and sankyuu.


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 10, 2016)

​


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 10, 2016)

Taking
^^


----------



## Veggie (Jan 10, 2016)

Rey said:


> ​
> 150x200 Links (in order):



Taking Triss 

and Ciri


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 10, 2016)

Can anybody make find me/make me Sasuke Uchiha avatar and signature possible sets static and gif from the Boruto movie of him?


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2016)

​


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2016)

Rey can you make me a 175x200 or the Nardo one? pwease ?


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Rey can you make me a 175x200 or the Nardo one? pwease ?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2016)

thxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kyochi (Jan 11, 2016)

i wanted that nardo wen  



anyway taking this  edit: resize


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2016)

suga said:


> i wanted that nardo wen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 11, 2016)

Can someone make me a 175x350 avy from this  please?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2016)

I assumed you meant 250.



:byakuya


----------



## mali (Jan 11, 2016)

rep if taking​


----------



## Araragi (Jan 11, 2016)

175x350?


----------



## Veggie (Jan 11, 2016)

Mali said:


> rep if taking​



Taking


----------



## mali (Jan 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 11, 2016)

Taking this. Your avatars have gotten a lot better, krory-kun.


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 11, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I assumed you meant 250.
> 
> 
> 
> :byakuya



Looks awesome, i love it and i'm going to keep this size as well but do you mind to resize it to 175x350, please?! I wanted in that size...please...


----------



## Veggie (Jan 11, 2016)

Rey said:


> ​





and this​


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2016)

oh sure, my bad lol


----------



## Araragi (Jan 11, 2016)

thnx


----------



## mali (Jan 11, 2016)

rep if taking​


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 11, 2016)

Stunna said:


> oh sure, my bad lol


 thank you Stunna.
Nah your thought makes sense.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 12, 2016)

rep no cred





175x350


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 12, 2016)

Rey said:


> ​



Taking thanks, who is that?


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2016)

Vengeance said:


> Taking thanks, who is that?



Nick Valentine from _Fallout 4_.


----------



## trance (Jan 13, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 








150 x 200 plox.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 13, 2016)

(150x200) Ava: 5:24-5:27

Will rep twice with a minute or two apart :ignoramus


----------



## Kurou (Jan 13, 2016)

Taking


----------



## murasex (Jan 13, 2016)

@ ​


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 13, 2016)

175x350? 

Edit: Was sent <3


----------



## mali (Jan 13, 2016)

rep if taking​


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 13, 2016)

Mali said:


> rep if taking​


Taking, thank you.:3


----------



## Muse (Jan 13, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _150x200_


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2016)

I need rey abatars

Plz


----------



## mali (Jan 13, 2016)

taking.


----------



## Elias (Jan 13, 2016)

Taking Robbie.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kyochi (Jan 14, 2016)

>



resize pls


----------



## Dante (Jan 14, 2016)

thx mate


----------



## mali (Jan 14, 2016)

suga said:


> resize pls


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2016)

mine                           .


----------



## trance (Jan 14, 2016)

Can I get it a little closer to her face pls?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## ShadoLord (Jan 14, 2016)

Rey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking the Big Boss avis


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 14, 2016)

rep if you take <3

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 14, 2016)

rep if you take <3

​


----------



## Araragi (Jan 15, 2016)

repped <3


----------



## trance (Jan 15, 2016)

Appreciate it.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 15, 2016)

rep no cred





175x350

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Jan 15, 2016)

150x200 purisu


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 15, 2016)

Taking these two 

Thank you <3


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 15, 2016)

rep if you take <3

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 15, 2016)

i would rep but i can't


----------



## Fenrir (Jan 15, 2016)

cannot rep, can only give you love


----------



## kyochi (Jan 15, 2016)

>




RESIZE  I CAN REP


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 15, 2016)

LOVE??? I CAN'T LIVE ON LOVE!!! 


























nah,  I lub you too 










rep if you take <3
​






			
				suga said:
			
		

> RESIZE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 15, 2016)

dis too


sorry i can't rep hitomi


----------



## Imagine (Jan 15, 2016)

I'll rep for you devbish


----------



## mali (Jan 15, 2016)

175x250 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 15, 2016)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 15, 2016)

Imagine said:


> I'll rep for you devbish



danke imbish


----------



## Nello (Jan 15, 2016)

Sankyuu


----------



## Araragi (Jan 15, 2016)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blunt (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Hitomi (Jan 15, 2016)

I might miss other resize requests,,, so either pm me or feel free to crop/resize it yourself  





Mali said:


> 175x250 pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vix (Jan 15, 2016)

taking:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yahiko (Jan 16, 2016)

can anyone make this ava for me.
No edits.
Borders if you can find any that suit with the pic.
Resize it to my maximum limit size. i am not a senior member


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 16, 2016)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> (150x200) Ava: 5:24-5:27
> 
> Will rep twice with a minute or two apart :ignoramus








Rey said:


> I need rey abatars
> 
> Plz










Mr. Nice Guy said:


> can anyone make this ava for me.
> No edits.
> Borders if you can find any that suit with the pic.
> Resize it to my maximum limit size. i am not a senior member
> ...




just borders



some edits & borders


----------



## Rima (Jan 17, 2016)

Miraculous Ladybug avatars?


----------



## Yahiko (Jan 17, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> just borders
> 
> 
> 
> some edits & borders


This one is perfect 
Thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 17, 2016)

Rima said:


> Miraculous Ladybug avatars?


----------



## ShadoLord (Jan 17, 2016)

Can someone make a Big Boss avi

150x200 

pls and thank you.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 18, 2016)

Corazon said:


> Can someone make a Big Boss avi
> 
> 150x200
> 
> pls and thank you.


----------



## ShadoLord (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 18, 2016)

SOTW dump!

No rep, but please cred. 






​


----------



## Veggie (Jan 18, 2016)

Taking, Haze hasn't used the second one in more than 48 hours so I hope he doesn't mind if I use it for a lil while


----------



## Araragi (Jan 18, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 18, 2016)

Any Kuvira avatars?


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 18, 2016)

Taking, thanks!


----------



## Vix (Jan 18, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> Taking, Haze hasn't used the second one in more than 48 hours so I hope he doesn't mind if I use it for a lil while



No worries, I don't mind, go for it. I'll probably wear it at a different time 



Josuke said:


> ​



taking my dear


----------



## Raiden (Jan 18, 2016)

Any badass Leonardo Dicaprio avys? 150x200?


----------



## fyhb (Jan 19, 2016)

Any 150x150 Lord Boros avatars?


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 19, 2016)

Taking!


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 19, 2016)

Ava said:


> Any Kuvira avatars?








Raiden said:


> Any badass Leonardo Dicaprio avys? 150x200?









Melzalgald said:


> Any 150x150 Lord Boros avatars?


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jan 19, 2016)

Can someone make me a few super saiyan avatars? Mainly Vegeta and Teen Gohan.

175x250  of course.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Araragi (Jan 19, 2016)

any tatsumaki or senjougahara avys?

175x350 pls


----------



## Evolution (Jan 20, 2016)

Josuke said:


> any tatsumaki or senjougahara avys?
> 
> 175x350 pls


Hope you like at least one of them.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2016)

Hitomi said:


>



Thank you very much!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2016)

Can this please be resized to 150x 200?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks bud, I owe you one after I spread.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 20, 2016)

Evolution said:


> Hope you like at least one of them.



thanks, repped 

could i get the stock for the bottom left tatsumaki avy as well?


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 20, 2016)

Watatsumi said:


> Can someone make me a few super saiyan avatars? Mainly Vegeta and Teen Gohan.
> 
> 175x250  of course.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank         you.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 20, 2016)

rep if you take<3​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 20, 2016)

rep if you take<3​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Jan 20, 2016)

gotta spread


----------



## Imagine (Jan 20, 2016)

I take


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 20, 2016)

resized it for ya

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Imagine (Jan 20, 2016)

Arigatou


----------



## mali (Jan 20, 2016)

rep if taking​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 21, 2016)

do you have any of those in 175x350


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 21, 2016)

also

keep using this style for giveaways

it's


----------



## mali (Jan 21, 2016)

Sasuke said:


> do you have any of those in 175x350





@all 
the rest dont work with 350 proportions so ill only be resizing to 200.


----------



## trance (Jan 21, 2016)

Resize, pls?


----------



## Evolution (Jan 21, 2016)

Josuke said:


> thanks, repped
> 
> could i get the stock for the bottom left tatsumaki avy as well?


Here.


----------



## mali (Jan 21, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> Resize, pls?


----------



## Evolution (Jan 21, 2016)

Josuke said:


> ​


Taking this one.


----------



## trance (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks, mang.


----------



## Vix (Jan 21, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> rep if you take<3​


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 21, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> rep if you take<3​


Taking, thank u.<3

Would you mind to make a 175x250 version, please?


----------



## Hack Snyder (Jan 21, 2016)

Can I get a 150 x 200 Enchantress avatar gif from the new Suicide Squad trailer?

[YOUTUBE]CmRih_VtVAs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vix (Jan 21, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _175x350 (click img for 150x200) _ 












rep if taking -- credit is optional

​


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 21, 2016)

cheers. resize, please? ^^


----------



## dream (Jan 21, 2016)

Mali said:


> rep if taking​



Taking this one.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dynasaur (Jan 21, 2016)

Rey said:


> ​


taking this krory thank you


----------



## Vix (Jan 22, 2016)

Rey said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## Muse (Jan 22, 2016)

Mali said:


> rep if taking​



taking this one, thank you


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 22, 2016)

Rey said:


> ​


dis one is nice


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 22, 2016)

Santoryu said:


> cheers. resize, please? ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 22, 2016)

you know the drill​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hitomi said:


>



Will take these two 

Thank you ~


----------



## Veggie (Jan 22, 2016)

Resize ?


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 22, 2016)

here you go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Veggie (Jan 22, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> here you go



Damn, I'm 24'd. I'll rep you asap. Thanks a lot


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 22, 2016)

no prob               .


----------



## Ruse (Jan 22, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> you know the drill​



Resize pls


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 22, 2016)

here;

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2016)

​


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 23, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> ​




I'll take this one, can resize it myself, ty


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 23, 2016)

Can I get any 125x125 Erza scarlet avatars?


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 23, 2016)

rep if you take<3

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 23, 2016)

rep if you take<3

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 23, 2016)

taking, I'll get someone to rep


----------



## Araragi (Jan 23, 2016)

marry me 

edit: gotta spread and I'll rep for pete(Ultear)


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 23, 2016)

Really nice set! I'll take this one.


----------



## Veggie (Jan 23, 2016)

Resize please. Still damn 24'd, not much longer I suppose

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 23, 2016)

If using, rep please. <3




​


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 23, 2016)

Raiden avatars please (Metal Gear Rising/Solid)


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 23, 2016)

Persecuted said:


> Can I get a 150 x 200 Enchantress avatar gif from the new Suicide Squad trailer?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]CmRih_VtVAs[/YOUTUBE]









EternalRage said:


> Can I get any 125x125 Erza scarlet avatars?




pretty sure you can use 150x150 if you want so I made both sizes


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 23, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> Resize please. Still damn 24'd, not much longer I suppose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Jan 23, 2016)

rep if taking​


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 23, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> rep if you take<3
> 
> ​


thank you kindly

resize?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Hitomi (Jan 24, 2016)

Vodka Nymph said:


> thank you kindly
> 
> resize?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kusa (Jan 24, 2016)

Using this


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jan 24, 2016)

Can someone make this a sig.


----------



## Krory (Jan 24, 2016)

​


----------



## Chuck (Jan 25, 2016)

Rey said:


> ...​



Mind sharing where this and the rest are from?


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 25, 2016)

also

uchiha madara avatars, please.


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2016)

Chuck said:


> Mind sharing where this and the rest are from?



The character is Artorias from Dark Souls II. If you mean you want the actual artwork sources, I can post them in a few, just let me know.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 25, 2016)

>



hitomi resize :v

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mali (Jan 25, 2016)

rep if taking​


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 25, 2016)

Some stuff I've had for awhile, nothing fancy


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Impact (Jan 25, 2016)

I'll take, can't rep tho 

I'll get someone to do it for me tho.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 25, 2016)

I got you fam


----------



## Impact (Jan 25, 2016)

Nugget


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 25, 2016)

suga said:


> hitomi resize :v

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chuck (Jan 26, 2016)

Rey said:


> The character is Artorias from Dark Souls II. If you mean you want the actual artwork sources, I can post them in a few, just let me know.



Yea, the actual art sources. Please do post them.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2016)

Chuck said:


> Yea, the actual art sources. Please do post them.


----------



## Evolution (Jan 26, 2016)

Pandaemperorix said:


> Can someone make this a sig.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I just resized it. Did you want something else?



Santoryu said:


> also
> 
> uchiha madara avatars, please.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 26, 2016)

​


----------



## Hamtaro (Jan 26, 2016)

Rapidus said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## trance (Jan 26, 2016)

Taking.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 27, 2016)

Rey said:


>



taking thank you


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melodie (Jan 28, 2016)

Can I have it resized?


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Jan 28, 2016)

Rey said:


> ​



Cool work, taking a Vincent icon. Keep it up!


----------



## kyochi (Jan 28, 2016)

ok mine :v


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 28, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Can I have it resized?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 29, 2016)

Taking. Could I get a resize?


----------



## mali (Jan 29, 2016)

Zaxxon said:


> Taking. Could I get a resize?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 29, 2016)

Ah, thank you. Repping.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 29, 2016)

im taking this and u cant stop me imo


----------



## Yahiko (Jan 29, 2016)

Resize it to the same size as my current ava
Good Borders 
No edits


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 30, 2016)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> Resize it to the same size as my current ava
> Good Borders
> No edits


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2016)

Can anyone make me boss Malcolm X 150x200 avys?


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 30, 2016)

Luna lovegood avas? Gifs pref


----------



## mali (Jan 30, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Can anyone make me boss Malcolm X 150x200 avys?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 30, 2016)

150x200 Avatars of Deku from BNHA


----------



## mali (Jan 30, 2016)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> 150x200 Avatars of Deku from BNHA


----------



## fyhb (Jan 31, 2016)

*Magi Set*

*Reputation is Appreciated*

​


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 31, 2016)

Can I get this as an avatar please (the girl)



150x200 please and thank you!


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 31, 2016)

Khaleesi said:


> Can I get this as an avatar please (the girl)
> 
> 
> 
> 150x200 please and thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 31, 2016)

Shinobu said:


>



Thank you Shino!!


----------



## Araragi (Jan 31, 2016)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 31, 2016)

taking


----------



## Eki (Jan 31, 2016)

I wantssss


----------



## Veggie (Jan 31, 2016)

taking


----------



## Katou (Jan 31, 2016)

Settings :
24x24
8 bit 256 Color
Transparent ( as usual )
BMP File


----------



## Araragi (Jan 31, 2016)

any hotaru from dagashi kashi avies?

175x350 pls


----------



## familyparka (Feb 1, 2016)

Josuke said:


> any hotaru from dagashi kashi avies?
> 
> 175x350 pls




Hope they're okay


----------



## Arcuya (Feb 1, 2016)

​


----------



## Jagger (Feb 1, 2016)

taking these


----------



## Gin (Feb 1, 2016)

iou one watered down rep 5 months from now


----------



## Evolution (Feb 1, 2016)

Ultear said:


> ​


Thanks Ul-boy.


----------



## Arcuya (Feb 1, 2016)

​


----------



## Fenrir (Feb 1, 2016)

is 175x350 possible?


----------



## Arcuya (Feb 1, 2016)

Fenrir said:


> is 175x350 possible?





i expect a double


----------



## Raiden (Feb 1, 2016)

Ultear said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holding the Pika now.


----------



## Fenrir (Feb 1, 2016)

Ultear said:


> i expect a double


----------



## Veggie (Feb 1, 2016)

always down for a Miku ava


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Feb 1, 2016)

Ultear said:


> ​



Taking! Cool icon.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 2, 2016)

mein


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2016)

Damn ultears stuff is amazing


----------



## Fenrir (Feb 2, 2016)

Ava said:


> Damn ultears stuff is amazing



no need to state the obvious


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2016)

any azula avatars


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 3, 2016)

Ultear said:


> Luna lovegood avas? Gifs pref


----------



## familyparka (Feb 3, 2016)

Ava said:


> any azula avatars




Hope they're okay


----------



## Arcuya (Feb 3, 2016)

Hitomi said:


>



Thank you based hitomi 

I shall get someone to rep soon


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2016)

familyparka said:


> Hope they're okay



Beautiful, thank you very much.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 4, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blunt (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Hitomi (Feb 4, 2016)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 4, 2016)

taking, resize please?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Feb 4, 2016)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 4, 2016)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 4, 2016)

​


----------



## Nello (Feb 4, 2016)

​


----------



## Araragi (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Evolution (Feb 4, 2016)

Nello said:


> ​


Taking this.
Will rep when not 24'd.


----------



## Nello (Feb 4, 2016)

If anyone needs a resize, just ask


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 4, 2016)

Joo said:


> ​




Taking. Using as profile pic. Thanks.


----------



## Nello (Feb 5, 2016)

​


----------



## mali (Feb 5, 2016)

bonus round



rep if taking​


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2016)

Can I get a 175x250 avatar for this that I can use on another forum? Will rep.


----------



## Vengeance (Feb 5, 2016)

Ava said:


> Can I get a 175x250 avatar for this that I can use on another forum? Will rep.





Like this?


----------



## Ruse (Feb 5, 2016)

Any Sanji avas?


----------



## Visa (Feb 5, 2016)

Resize, please and thank you.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2016)

Vengeance said:


> Like this?



Yeah that's perfect, than you very much.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a request:

Keep up the good work fellas


----------



## kyochi (Feb 5, 2016)

taking, please resize


----------



## mali (Feb 5, 2016)

rep if taking​


----------



## kyochi (Feb 5, 2016)

editing my last post for this :v resize man


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 5, 2016)

dis, thanks


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Feb 6, 2016)

suga said:


> editing my last post for this :v resize man


----------



## Araragi (Feb 6, 2016)

do you have this in 175x350?


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2016)

​


----------



## trance (Feb 6, 2016)

Does anyone have quality Kyouko Sakura avis in 150x200 to spare, pls?


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 6, 2016)

mine    imo


----------



## Balchenor (Feb 6, 2016)

image size; 120 x 120 pixels
Photo: 
Type: HD avatar


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 6, 2016)

Spike (Cowboy  Bebop) avatars, please.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 6, 2016)

Looking for some senior sized Boba Fett avatars.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 6, 2016)

suga said:


> taking, please resize









Mali said:


> rep if taking​



taking this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rapidus (Feb 7, 2016)

Visa said:


> Resize, please and thank you.



Sorry it took me a long time to get back to you. I have been really busy irl.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 7, 2016)

vm for resize
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Feb 7, 2016)

taking


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 8, 2016)

stealing Josuke's as well  please rep her for me


----------



## Vix (Feb 8, 2016)

Mali said:


> ​





Rey said:


> ​



taking, will resize and crop on my own thanks gaiz


----------



## Kusa (Feb 9, 2016)

Taking


----------



## Prototype (Feb 10, 2016)

150x200 Tachibana Sylphynford avis?


----------



## Jagger (Feb 10, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stock for all of these?


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2016)

​


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Feb 11, 2016)

Rey said:


> ​





Taking this one. Rep +


----------



## trance (Feb 11, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 







150 x 200 pls?


----------



## kyochi (Feb 11, 2016)

,  


avatars please TT TT queen suzy i-i-i-i-i-


----------



## familyparka (Feb 11, 2016)

Balchenor said:


> image size; 120 x 120 pixels
> Photo:
> Type: HD avatar




Here you go


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 11, 2016)

Blackout said:


> 150x200 Tachibana Sylphynford avis?









Santoryu said:


> Spike (Cowboy  Bebop) avatars, please.










Balchenor said:


> image size; 120 x 120 pixels
> Photo:
> Type: HD avatar


----------



## familyparka (Feb 11, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here you go


----------



## familyparka (Feb 11, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> vm for resize
> ​



Source for the pokemon ones?


----------



## Arcuya (Feb 11, 2016)

Jagger said:


> Stock for all of these?





familyparka said:


> Source for the pokemon ones?





use reverse image search you baboons


----------



## kyochi (Feb 11, 2016)

suga said:


> ,
> 
> 
> avatars please TT TT queen suzy i-i-i-i-i-



GIVE ME AVATARS !!!  TT TT


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2016)

what are your size constraints?


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks Hitomi. You the best


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi there, ajimu anjin ava request plz


----------



## Prototype (Feb 11, 2016)

Thank you, Hitomi; they're all excellent.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Requesting this:



to be resized as senior sized ava with black borders and this



to be resized as senior sized sig with black borders

Will rep and cred :33


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 12, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> Does anyone have quality Kyouko Sakura avis in 150x200 to spare, pls?












Vaeny said:


> Looking for some senior sized Boba Fett avatars.


----------



## familyparka (Feb 12, 2016)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Requesting this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hope they're okay


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 12, 2016)

Heya,

I would kindley like to request a senior size avatar that keeps changing/morphing from one image into the next one and in the following order.

*Spoiler*: __ 













Will rep and cred!
Thank you for your time and here have a refreshing soda pop. One for me and one for you.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arcuya (Feb 12, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> Heya,
> 
> I would kindley like to request a senior size avatar that keeps changing/morphing from one image into the next one and in the following order.
> 
> ...





i can speed/slow down whatever if needs be

also it's not 150x200(aka senior size) since they're smaller than that outright and upscaling a shit


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 12, 2016)

Ultear said:


> i can speed/slow down whatever if needs be
> 
> also it's not 150x200(aka senior size) since they're smaller than that outright and upscaling a shit


I see, well the current size and speed look fine to me! 
You are fantastic! I would rep you but I cannot :L


----------



## kyochi (Feb 12, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I meant file size :byakuya



IDK THE SAME AS THE GIFS  JUST GIMME THE AVATARS


----------



## trance (Feb 12, 2016)

familyparka said:


> Here you go





Hitomi said:


>



Appreciated.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2016)

but I don't want to make an avatar that you can't use 

what does it say in the note under the "choose file" button on your edit avatar page?


----------



## Arcuya (Feb 12, 2016)

it's 500 stunna


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2016)

thanks 

I'm working on the second atm, but how's the first, suga



edit:

the second


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 12, 2016)

familyparka said:


> Hope they're okay



That's awesome brah

Thanks


----------



## kyochi (Feb 12, 2016)

Stunna said:


> thanks
> 
> I'm working on the second atm, but how's the first, suga
> 
> ...



you son of a gun  they're awesome thanksssss


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Feb 13, 2016)

could you make a gif out of this video starting from 2:23-2:28 and another starting from 2:29-2:34

need them from a tumblr project, with rep,cred. Doesn't need anything fancy.The sigs looks wll together  will rep and cred multiple times.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 14, 2016)

Beatrice The Endless Witch said:


> could you make a gif out of this video starting from 2:23-2:28 and another starting from 2:29-2:34
> 
> need them from a tumblr project, with rep,cred. Doesn't need anything fancy.The sigs looks wll together  will rep and cred multiple times.


----------



## familyparka (Feb 14, 2016)

_Let me know if you need resize or anything_​


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2016)

Signature



Avatar



Make it look purty


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Hitomi (Feb 16, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...










*Spoiler*: _without text_


----------



## trance (Feb 16, 2016)

Quality senior sizes avas of Marceline from Adventure Time pl0x?


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 16, 2016)

who's this friend


----------



## Imagine (Feb 16, 2016)

Donte from DmC: Devil May Cry


----------



## Impact (Feb 16, 2016)

Donte


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 16, 2016)

Trinity said:


> who's this friend



trin NO


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2016)

What they said.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 16, 2016)

Trin forever ruined


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Feb 16, 2016)

Anyone got some Ryū ga Gotoku (Yakuza) pics, preferably from 5 or 0? Kind of a niche gem but worth a shot.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 16, 2016)

150x200 ava:


----------



## familyparka (Feb 16, 2016)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> 150x200 ava:




Here you go, hope you like it :3


----------



## Violence (Feb 16, 2016)

Does anyone have quality Reiji Sakamaki avis in 175x250 to spare, pls?


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Feb 17, 2016)

Could someone make me ajimu anshin (medaka box) avatars (150x200 if I'm correct), plz and thanks?


----------



## Vix (Feb 17, 2016)

I'd like to request a 150x200 avatar with a kawaii animu chick who isn't wearing mahou clothing (normal clothing pls) and has blueish or purplish or cyan coloured hair. Would like for the crop to be full front face or 3/4 of face. Anything similar is fine, and please spruce it up with whatever


----------



## familyparka (Feb 17, 2016)

Makoto Sensei said:


> Could someone make me ajimu anshin (medaka box) avatars (150x200 if I'm correct), plz and thanks?


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Feb 17, 2016)

familyparka said:


>



Thanks very much. This will do... for now ;D


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Brian (Feb 17, 2016)

Haze said:


> I'd like to request a 150x200 avatar with a kawaii animu chick who isn't wearing mahou clothing (normal clothing pls) and has blueish or purplish or cyan coloured hair. Would like for the crop to be full front face or 3/4 of face. Anything similar is fine, and please spruce it up with whatever


----------



## Vix (Feb 17, 2016)

save'd.

thanks bra


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 18, 2016)

Taking, repping.


----------



## Nello (Feb 18, 2016)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Nello (Feb 19, 2016)

​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 19, 2016)

taking this


Imagine said:


> Donte from DmC: Devil May Cry





Impact said:


> Donte



His name is DANTE


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2016)

can i get this 150x 200? .


----------



## Nello (Feb 20, 2016)

Raiden said:


> can i get this 150x 200? .



I noticed he was kinda green so I made bluer ones as well


----------



## Nello (Feb 21, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lance (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2016)

Riful avatars?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2016)

can someone curve the corners of my current avatar and also tell me how they do so?


----------



## Lance (Feb 21, 2016)

Here. I Believe there is a tutorial in the tutorial section.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2016)

actually, can i get an avatar of this?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2016)

this with curved corners too pls


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2016)

nvm guys i got the ava i want


----------



## Lance (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## Arcuya (Feb 21, 2016)

Stunna said:


> can someone curve the corners of my current avatar and also tell me how they do so?




*Spoiler*: _curves tut_ 



Double click the image mask button on the layer of your avatar
so it should look like this (make sure the masks are selected like in screenshot)


select the rounded rectangle tool and change it from shape to path if not already like below



drag the rectangle over your avatar, in the properties box change the pixel radius to whatever you like(so you can make the edges more curved or less)



then you're done


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeah, that's actually...quite simple 

Anyway does anyone have good Catwoman Avatars?


----------



## trance (Feb 22, 2016)

150x200 pls?


----------



## Nello (Feb 22, 2016)

I've never handled gifs before so I hope this works


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 22, 2016)

Nello said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## trance (Feb 23, 2016)

Can I get without dotted borders, plox?


----------



## Veggie (Feb 23, 2016)

Nello said:


> ​


Taking Miku and 18


----------



## Lance (Feb 23, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> Can I get without dotted borders, plox?





Enjoy.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 23, 2016)

without borders

175x250 if possible


----------



## NeoDestiny (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi friends, can someone please make a 150x150 avatar of this. With maybe a matching signature similar to ? I would love if I get just one set with nice thin black borers around the avatar and signature. 

Thank you! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nello (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm confused because it looks like you already have your set. Do you just want black borders? Or do you want fancy effects as well?


----------



## NeoDestiny (Feb 23, 2016)

Nello said:


> I'm confused because it looks like you already have your set. Do you just want black borders? Or do you want fancy effects as well?



I tried to make a set but I don't know how to add black borders to anything so I think it looks sloppy. I don't need anything fancy just very thin black borders would be awesome.


----------



## Nello (Feb 23, 2016)

150 x 200


175 x 250


175 x 350​


----------



## Nello (Feb 23, 2016)

NeoDestiny said:


> I tried to make a set but I don't know how to add black borders to anything so I think it looks sloppy. I don't need anything fancy just very thin black borders would be awesome.



You said very thin but tell me if this is too thin and i'll fix it


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2016)

Curved corners for set, please.

I'll put that tutorial to use another time


----------



## Nello (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## NeoDestiny (Feb 23, 2016)

Nello said:


> You said very thin but tell me if this is too thin and i'll fix it



Thank you so much!


----------



## Ruse (Feb 23, 2016)

Taking this


----------



## Gin (Feb 24, 2016)

​
boredom op


----------



## Imagine (Feb 24, 2016)

Make more, whiteboi


----------



## tears (Feb 24, 2016)

test... its been a while 

random
​


----------



## trance (Feb 24, 2016)

Gina said:


> ​
> boredom op



Taking. Resize pls?


----------



## trance (Feb 24, 2016)

tears said:


> ​



And resize for this one too pls?


----------



## trance (Feb 24, 2016)

Nello said:


> I've never handled gifs before so I hope this works



Thanks.


----------



## tears (Feb 24, 2016)

150x200 rite?


----------



## trance (Feb 24, 2016)

Yas! Much appreciated, m8.


----------



## Vix (Feb 24, 2016)

everything I want gets taken


----------



## Nello (Feb 24, 2016)

You're clearly not a ninja


----------



## Vix (Feb 24, 2016)

naw, I don't have time to be. Sleep is a requirement for me, ninjas don't need sleep.


----------



## Gin (Feb 24, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Make more, whiteboi


prolly won't 

stockhunting the ultimate shit


Kyouko said:


> Taking. Resize pls?


----------



## Arcuya (Feb 24, 2016)

stockhunting a best


----------



## Nello (Feb 24, 2016)

Haze said:


> naw, I don't have time to be. Sleep is a requirement for me, ninjas don't need sleep.



I'll start posting during american daylight hours, just for you 

...Is what I would say if I weren't taking a break


----------



## trance (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks, Gina.


----------



## Araragi (Feb 24, 2016)

175x350 emilia clarke avies purisu


----------



## familyparka (Feb 24, 2016)

Josuke said:


> 175x350 emilia clarke avies purisu




Been saving the picture just for this moment


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2016)

tears said:


> ​



Much obliged.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 24, 2016)

Taking. Thanks.


----------



## Araragi (Feb 24, 2016)

ayy

repped, danke fam


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2016)

175x350 Rey and Daisy Ridley

nao

plz


----------



## Nello (Feb 24, 2016)

Idk if this is any good but it's something


----------



## tears (Feb 25, 2016)

​


----------



## Araragi (Feb 25, 2016)

thank you fam


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 25, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Veggie (Feb 25, 2016)

150x200 please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 26, 2016)

Claiming


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 26, 2016)

I'll take this one

Thank you


----------



## Yahiko (Feb 26, 2016)

150 w 200 h
no edits 
border-any


----------



## Araragi (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Hitomi (Feb 26, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> 150x200 please.


----------



## kyochi (Feb 26, 2016)

taking, but gina why can't i rap u


----------



## Nello (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## familyparka (Feb 27, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> ​




Taking ~♥

150x200 please?
Also can you turn it into a gif with falling snow overlaying it?

EDIT: Nevermind, did it myself. Thanks again


----------



## Yahiko (Feb 27, 2016)

Picking this one. 
thanks


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2016)

​


----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2016)

yo rey,

those are beautiful.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 27, 2016)

Rey said:


> ​



Rey these are amazing.  Can I get this 150x200?


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2016)

As always, all 1.5x2 are in the linked album.

If not I'll fix it in the morning before I leave.


----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2016)

you have more star wars stuff?

like general sith avys? 

please


----------



## Araragi (Feb 27, 2016)

^not a request thread m8

should vm him or ask in the general request thread


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2016)

Ah sorry, I don't usually come here.

pretend I'm not even here. *warps away*


----------



## RF (Feb 28, 2016)

150x200

Thin black border


----------



## familyparka (Feb 28, 2016)

Meth said:


> 150x200
> 
> Thin black border




Here, hope it's what you wanted


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2016)

​


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2016)

NOTE: The 150 x 200 album for that one was missing one, but it's added now.


----------



## trance (Feb 29, 2016)

150x200, pls?


----------



## Imagine (Mar 1, 2016)

Anyone got any good quality Gintoki from Gintama avas?


----------



## Gin (Mar 1, 2016)

literally no such thing


----------



## Imagine (Mar 1, 2016)

Do what needs to be done


----------



## Lance (Mar 1, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Anyone got any good quality Gintoki from Gintama avas?



I can make it brighter if you prefer. Or if you want a different stock, let me know.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Mar 1, 2016)

Anyone got anything relates to the Yakuza( ryu ga gotoku) series?


----------



## Lance (Mar 2, 2016)

Beatrice The Endless Witch said:


> Anyone got anything relates to the Yakuza( ryu ga gotoku) series?



Quick google. Found a bloke named Ishin.


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Mar 2, 2016)

_Hello, is anyone able to turn this into a gif avi? (150 x 200)


Can someone also turn this into a smaller sig?


Thanks and much appreciated _


----------



## mali (Mar 2, 2016)

rep if taking​


----------



## EternalRage (Mar 2, 2016)

150 x 200 Gray Fullbuster pics?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 3, 2016)

Rey said:


> ​



taking

i'll rep you when you're unbanned


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 3, 2016)

150 x 200

Dotted border

Please


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 3, 2016)

475 x ???

Rounded border

please


----------



## familyparka (Mar 3, 2016)

Can I get some cute 150x200 Kyary Pamyu Pamyu Avatars?

Gifs if possible, kawaii filters will be appreciated


----------



## Nello (Mar 3, 2016)

EternalRage said:


> 150 x 200 Gray Fullbuster pics?


If you give me a stock, I can scale/crop it for you if you like 


Gilgamesh said:


> 150 x 200
> 
> Dotted border
> 
> Please


I hope this border is what you're looking for



~Gesy~ said:


> 475 x ???
> 
> Rounded border
> 
> please





Stretch Doe said:


> _Hello, is anyone able to turn this into a gif avi? (150 x 200)
> 
> 
> Can someone also turn this into a smaller sig?
> ...


I don't do gifs so i'm just gonna bump this


----------



## Vix (Mar 3, 2016)

Rep if taking ? credit optional







*Spoiler*: _175x250 click for 150x200_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vix (Mar 3, 2016)

Rep if taking ? credit optional






*Spoiler*: _175x250 click for 150x200_


----------



## Veggie (Mar 3, 2016)

Taking


----------



## Yahiko (Mar 4, 2016)

Ava:
150 width 200 height 






Sig:
550 width 400 height


----------



## Nello (Mar 4, 2016)

Regrettably, I'm not licensed to access CSI Enhance ? software, so you may experience some blurriness with your stretched sig.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 4, 2016)

2 reps for whoever makes me a set out of that

(150x200 Ava)


----------



## Lance (Mar 4, 2016)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> 2 reps for whoever makes me a set out of that
> 
> (150x200 Ava)



Tried it.

Needs work. Refuse to work.
Mostly Zoro keeps getting cut out.
Have to rework his layers.


----------



## Table (Mar 4, 2016)

Haze said:


> Rep if taking – credit optional
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Spanksgiving!​


----------



## Ruse (Mar 4, 2016)

Any Big Sean avas?

Senior size


----------



## kyochi (Mar 4, 2016)

resize this beauty for me pls


----------



## trance (Mar 5, 2016)

Taking.


----------



## mali (Mar 5, 2016)

suga said:


> resize this beauty for me pls


----------



## Oceanus (Mar 5, 2016)

taking.

150x150 plz.


----------



## Violence (Mar 5, 2016)

Taking, love your works, thx!


----------



## Nello (Mar 5, 2016)

Oceanus said:


> 150x150 plz.


----------



## Yahiko (Mar 6, 2016)

Nello said:


> Regrettably, I'm not licensed to access CSI Enhance ? software, so you may experience some blurriness with your stretched sig.



Its okay.
I am picking this one.


----------



## mali (Mar 6, 2016)

rep if taking​


----------



## Fiona (Mar 6, 2016)

I just a 150x200 of this with slightly rounded edges please


----------



## familyparka (Mar 6, 2016)

Fiona said:


> I just a 150x200 of this with slightly rounded edges please




Hope you like it


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2016)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> 2 reps for whoever makes me a set out of that
> 
> (150x200 Ava)



Didn't know the limitations of your filesize so did what I could.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 6, 2016)

​


----------



## Veggie (Mar 6, 2016)

Mali said:


> rep if taking​





Say, can you give the stock?


----------



## Table (Mar 6, 2016)

familyparka said:


> ​



Do you have the midget version of this one?


----------



## familyparka (Mar 6, 2016)

Table said:


> Do you have the midget version of this one?




If you mean 150x200 here it is



if not then idk what the hell you want


----------



## Table (Mar 6, 2016)

That's good enough for meeeee, thanks kiddo!


----------



## Araragi (Mar 6, 2016)

maaaaliiii 

you wouldn't happen to have any of these in 175x350 would you?


----------



## mali (Mar 6, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> Say, can you give the stock?



 pls reverse image search in the future -_-"



Josuke said:


> maaaaliiii
> 
> you wouldn't happen to have any of these in 175x350 would you?



i got u


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 8, 2016)

Shinobu/Kiss-Shot Acerola-Orion Heart-Under-Blade Avatars/sigs please?


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2016)

St. Jimmy said:


> Shinobu/Kiss-Shot Acerola-Orion Heart-Under-Blade Avatars/sigs please?




Here you go, hope they're okay.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 8, 2016)

Kakashi avatars, please.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2016)

Santoryu said:


> Kakashi avatars, please.




Here


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 8, 2016)

familyparka said:


> Here you go, hope they're okay.



Thank you, these are great


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 9, 2016)

​


----------



## Vix (Mar 9, 2016)

GIORNO said:


> ​



two trailer park girls go 'round the outside, 'round the outside, 'round the outside
two trailer park girls go 'round the outside, 'round the outside, 'round the outside
guess who's back, back again
dev is back, tell a friend
Guess who's back,
guess who's back,
guess who's back,
guess who's back
guess who's back
Guess who's back...


----------



## Brian (Mar 9, 2016)

Haze said:


> two trailer park girls go 'round the outside, 'round the outside, 'round the outside
> two trailer park girls go 'round the outside, 'round the outside, 'round the outside
> guess who's back, back again
> dev is back, tell a friend
> ...


----------



## trance (Mar 9, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 










Can I get these as transparent, senior sized avis, pls?


----------



## familyparka (Mar 9, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here you go.







Also, next time you need a transparency done you might wanna consider dropping by my


----------



## Vix (Mar 9, 2016)

rep if taking - credit is optional - click for 150x200





*XXL*
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evolution (Mar 9, 2016)

GIORNO said:


> ​


Taking these. Thank you.
I'll rep you when you're unsealed.


----------



## Vix (Mar 9, 2016)

Oceanus said:


> taking.
> 
> 150x150 plz.


late reply but here


----------



## Veggie (Mar 9, 2016)

GIORNO said:


> ​



taking this


----------



## familyparka (Mar 9, 2016)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 9, 2016)

taking

you got in 175 x 350 by any chance


----------



## familyparka (Mar 9, 2016)

GIORNO said:


> taking
> 
> you got in 175 x 350 by any chance




Here you go 



The pallet slightly changed in the back because of the range of colours in the gradient

Edit: Nvm, I was using the wrong one. Sorry!


----------



## kyochi (Mar 10, 2016)

>



resize these beauties mali


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 10, 2016)

familyparka said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tyyyy


----------



## trance (Mar 10, 2016)

familyparka said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thnx. 

Another request.



150 x 200 pls


----------



## Rima (Mar 10, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> Thnx.
> 
> Another request.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 10, 2016)

Can someone make an avi gif of Spider-Man from the Civil War trailer? Senior size?


----------



## familyparka (Mar 10, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> Thnx.




You forgot to rep me


----------



## trance (Mar 10, 2016)

Rima said:


>



Appreciated.


----------



## mali (Mar 11, 2016)

suga said:


> resize these beauties mali

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2016)

Jus trying something out...


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 12, 2016)

taking this


----------



## Vix (Mar 12, 2016)

taking


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 12, 2016)

This is like the first time I've seen Lavi in the giveaways.   

Taking.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 12, 2016)

*Hi...

Just want a cool avatar and a cool signature for Deku (Izuku Midoriya) from My Hero Academia...

Thanks *


----------



## Lance (Mar 12, 2016)

Enjoy.


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 12, 2016)

Lance said:


> Enjoy.




*Thanks, much appreciated  *


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2016)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 13, 2016)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Mar 13, 2016)

Any Michael Jordan 150x200 avys?


----------



## familyparka (Mar 13, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Any Michael Jordan 150x200 avys?




Here, hope these are okay


----------



## mali (Mar 13, 2016)

rep if taking​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Gin (Mar 13, 2016)

Mali said:


>


taking 

edit: this one too


----------



## Raiden (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks so much.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 13, 2016)

Taking, thanks!


----------



## Blunt (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Araragi (Mar 13, 2016)

taking


----------



## mali (Mar 13, 2016)

rep if taking​


----------



## Imagine (Mar 13, 2016)

Ye


----------



## Rapidus (Mar 13, 2016)

Taking.


----------



## mali (Mar 13, 2016)

rep if taking​


----------



## Araragi (Mar 13, 2016)

yasss


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 13, 2016)

can someone hook me up with a few deadpool avis

fan art/comic book is fine

175 x 350


----------



## Lance (Mar 13, 2016)

GIORNO said:


> can someone hook me up with a few deadpool avis
> 
> fan art/comic book is fine
> 
> 175 x 350


----------



## Sarada (Mar 13, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Can someone make an avi gif of Spider-Man from the Civil War trailer? Senior size?




Any preferences of coloring/cut/speed?


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2016)

Help a sistah out, Kaneki Ken avys, preferably from latest developments?


----------



## tears (Mar 14, 2016)

​


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Mar 14, 2016)

_Any D'Angelo Russell Gifs for Avis and signatures? _


----------



## Vengeance (Mar 14, 2016)

Mali said:


> ​
> rep if taking



Taking, thank you.
Edit: Will rep later.


----------



## Ruse (Mar 14, 2016)

I'll have this


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Arcuya (Mar 14, 2016)

have to spread


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 14, 2016)

ay ty


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2016)

| ​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 14, 2016)

Taking, thanks!


----------



## Vice (Mar 14, 2016)

Regular sizes please?


----------



## Vice (Mar 14, 2016)

Requesting some Deadpool avis, thanks.


----------



## Vix (Mar 14, 2016)

taking will resize ty boos


----------



## familyparka (Mar 15, 2016)

sant�nico said:


> Help a sistah out, Kaneki Ken avys, preferably from latest developments?




Are these okay?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 15, 2016)

Vice said:


> Regular sizes please?


----------



## Vice (Mar 15, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 15, 2016)

Taking. Could I get a regular resizing?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 15, 2016)

Zaxxon said:


> Taking. Could I get a regular resizing?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 16, 2016)

Sayaka said:


>



Ah, thank you very much. Repping.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Prototype (Mar 17, 2016)

150x200 please?


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 17, 2016)

Taking.


----------



## Vix (Mar 17, 2016)

taking


----------



## NO (Mar 17, 2016)

Taking. ^_^


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 17, 2016)

Make some 175x250 avas out of the angel from this and I'll love you forever. If you cannot, let me know.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 17, 2016)

resize mali pls ^^ must spread


----------



## mali (Mar 17, 2016)

suga said:


> resize mali pls ^^ must spread


----------



## mali (Mar 17, 2016)

rep if taking​


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 17, 2016)

bing bong jerkulates

tfw would rep but i can't


----------



## Imagine (Mar 17, 2016)

Senpai got you, little one


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 18, 2016)

takin'


----------



## tears (Mar 18, 2016)

​


----------



## Vix (Mar 18, 2016)

mines


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi, could someone plz help a brah with a request? Some Azula icons would be cool? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Lance (Mar 18, 2016)

Icons?


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Mar 18, 2016)

Lance said:


> Icons?



Yeah, avatar icons? Wether gifs or just pics with effects added. I think my limit size is 150 x 200 

If anything thanks!


----------



## Lance (Mar 18, 2016)

Ah got it!
Avatar is what you want! On it.


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Mar 18, 2016)

Cool, looking forward to it! I'd request at a specific icon thread but most are inactive.  Surely it'll turn great!


----------



## Lance (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Makoto Sensei (Mar 18, 2016)

Lance said:


>



Awesome!  Have some rep man, thanks very much


----------



## Cord (Mar 19, 2016)

Taking!


----------



## Sarada (Mar 19, 2016)

Trinity said:


> Make some 175x250 avas out of the angel from this and I'll love you forever. If you cannot, let me know.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Vice (Mar 19, 2016)

150x200?


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2016)

| ​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lance (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Vice (Mar 19, 2016)

Lance said:


>



Thank you. Please don't delete until I can save these when I get home in a couple of hours.


----------



## Ruse (Mar 19, 2016)

Anybody got Punisher avis?


----------



## Sarada (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Violence (Mar 20, 2016)

Pls...I need some Ukyo avas (from Amnesia) pls...


----------



## mali (Mar 20, 2016)

150 x 150 and/or 150 x 200 pls. i'll also rep for every variation in cropping!


----------



## Rima (Mar 20, 2016)

Mali said:


> 150 x 150 and/or 150 x 200 pls. i'll also rep for every variation in cropping!


----------



## familyparka (Mar 21, 2016)

Violence said:


> Pls...I need some Ukyo avas (from Amnesia) pls...




Is this your guy?


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 22, 2016)

Kakashi manga avatars, please.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 22, 2016)

resize please.


----------



## Violence (Mar 23, 2016)

familyparka said:


> Is this your guy?



Damn yeah! Thx a lot!


----------



## Mυgen (Mar 24, 2016)

sadly one of the dutch legends passed away today and i wanna pay hommage to an all time great, could someone make an ava out of this picture? thanks in advance


----------



## Vix (Mar 24, 2016)

Mυgen said:


> sadly one of the dutch legends passed away today and i wanna pay hommage to an all time great, could someone make an ava out of this picture? thanks in advance



Don't mind me, I play around with cropping. But if you need additional alterations, you know where to find me Brambam 


*Spoiler*: _set 1_ 









*Spoiler*: _set 2_ 









*Spoiler*: _set 3_


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 24, 2016)

Type of Request: GIF Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Avatar: 2:54-2:56
Signature : 2:36-2:42


----------



## Sauce (Mar 24, 2016)

Tigress from Gotham avatars please?


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 24, 2016)

yoink


----------



## Psychic (Mar 24, 2016)

How to make this fit into my avatar? will rep.


and this for my sig


----------



## familyparka (Mar 24, 2016)

Psychic said:


> How to make this fit into my avatar? will rep.
> 
> 
> and this for my sig




Like this?


----------



## Sarada (Mar 24, 2016)

Sherlōck said:


> Type of Request: GIF Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Avatar: 2:54-2:56
> Signature : 2:36-2:42


----------



## Psychic (Mar 24, 2016)

familyparka said:


> Like this?



Thanks, but I can't get the gif to move.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 25, 2016)

Sarada said:


>



Thanks. But why does the sig gif looks like its moving in slow motion?


----------



## Nello (Mar 25, 2016)

^ Probably cut down the frame count to save filesize. It's already 2,34MB which is more than I would recommend for a sig. People with slow internet will get slow loading times.

Here's a compressed, faster version


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 26, 2016)

Taking.


----------



## trance (Mar 26, 2016)

Taking.


----------



## Vix (Mar 26, 2016)

taking


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks Nello & Sarada. Reped.


----------



## Legend (Mar 27, 2016)

Can someone make me a Senior Set with this please:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## familyparka (Mar 27, 2016)

Legend said:


> Can someone make me a Senior Set with this please:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Here you go, hope it's okay.

I can add borders or whatever if you want


----------



## Velvet (Mar 27, 2016)

*I have derped ;w;*

*moooving post ~*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Velvet (Mar 27, 2016)

*Random Sig Giveaway  *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2016)

|​​


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 28, 2016)

Sarada said:


> Any preferences of coloring/cut/speed?



Holy crap, I completely forgot about this! Yeah, pretty much a brighter combination of both of those would be nice.


----------



## Sarada (Mar 28, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Holy crap, I completely forgot about this! Yeah, pretty much a brighter combination of both of those would be nice.


size limits


----------



## dynasaur (Mar 28, 2016)

Rey said:


> |​​



taking this one, thanks krory


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 28, 2016)

this one is actually p good so imma take it


also this yowee


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 28, 2016)

This one's good. Thanks :3


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks, taking.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Vix (Mar 30, 2016)

taking, thanks love!


----------



## kyochi (Mar 31, 2016)

>



can ya pls resize :v


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2016)

suga said:


> can ya pls resize :v


----------



## Evolution (Apr 1, 2016)

​
Fun fact: The first 3 avys are the colors of the Romanian flag.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 1, 2016)

Evolution said:


> ​



neat

link to the original stock pls

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Evolution (Apr 1, 2016)

Sorry, but that's the original. Use PS to make it bigger if you need to. I'm sure the loss of quality wouldn't be noticeable.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 1, 2016)

Sasuke said:


> neat
> 
> link to the original stock pls



MY SIDES


----------



## Vix (Apr 1, 2016)

beyond talented, you must show me your ways

taking btw


----------



## Krory (Apr 1, 2016)

Evolution said:


> ​



Vix took the one I wanted, but calling dibs on the Joker colors.

Good contribution! We need more content like this.


----------



## Vix (Apr 1, 2016)

open up a shop, I'd be your first customer as I support local businesses for a good cause


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 1, 2016)

Sasuke said:


> neat
> 
> link to the original stock pls



LMAO IM CRYING


----------



## Araragi (Apr 1, 2016)

taking thnx


----------



## familyparka (Apr 2, 2016)

What the fuck evo


----------



## trance (Apr 2, 2016)

taking. Thnx.


----------



## Dark (Apr 2, 2016)

kek                                           **


----------



## Impact (Apr 2, 2016)

Evolution said:


> Fun fact: The first 3 avys are the colors of the Romanian flag.​




taking this one

Josuke will rep for me.​


----------



## mali (Apr 3, 2016)

rep if taking​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Apr 3, 2016)

These two as Avis please 





The second being transparent if possible


----------



## santanico (Apr 3, 2016)

avy resize please


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 3, 2016)

Khaleesi said:


> These two as Avis please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 3, 2016)

santanico said:


> avy resize please


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Apr 3, 2016)

Shinobu said:


>



THANK YOU SHINO


----------



## santanico (Apr 3, 2016)

as always, great work


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 4, 2016)

Taking~~


----------



## dynasaur (Apr 4, 2016)

ava gif 1: 1:04 to 1:07

ava gif 2: 2:13 to 2:16

if anyone can do these, thank you!


----------



## Sarada (Apr 4, 2016)

dyna said:


> ava gif 1: 1:04 to 1:07
> 
> ava gif 2: 2:13 to 2:16
> 
> if anyone can do these, thank you!


----------



## Vasco (Apr 4, 2016)

takuingu

resize?


----------



## Ruse (Apr 4, 2016)

Can someone make me an ava from this?


----------



## Violence (Apr 4, 2016)

Any...resize this gifs to avas pls?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Apr 5, 2016)

Joseph said:


> Can someone make me an ava from this?





Violence said:


> Any...resize this gifs to avas pls?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## mali (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Vix (Apr 5, 2016)

taking, isssskawaiiii


----------



## Ruse (Apr 5, 2016)

Danke Chrollo


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 5, 2016)

Can someone fix this gif to meet the 1 MB size limit for signatures without altering the gif itself too much?


----------



## Sarada (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Hitomi (Apr 6, 2016)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 6, 2016)

Mali said:


> rep if taking



mine


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 6, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> ​




This


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 6, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> ​



 tyvm


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 6, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Araragi (Apr 6, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> ​





Taking~


----------



## Vix (Apr 6, 2016)

taking


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 6, 2016)

resizes in next post​


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 6, 2016)

can make 350s if needed​


----------



## Veggie (Apr 6, 2016)

Taking


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 6, 2016)

Ultear said:


> ​



taking~


----------



## Ruse (Apr 6, 2016)

Taking dis one


----------



## mali (Apr 6, 2016)

rep if taking​


----------



## Violence (Apr 6, 2016)

EDIT:

Chrollo...it's freezed the ava gifs...pls change it to 750.0 KB...


----------



## Sablés (Apr 6, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> ​



:byakuya



Ultear said:


> can make 350s if needed​



3fittys pls


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Apr 6, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> ​



Do you have the stock to this?


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 7, 2016)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> Do you have the stock to this?



you wanna see what's down there shameless Sasuke

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TigerTwista (Apr 7, 2016)

Ok I'm doing some editing since I actually found some better stock this time around

Type of Request: GIF Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Avatar: 0:47-0:48  0:59-1:00 (Basically the face appearances)
Signature : 1:00 - 1:06   

I would really appreciate it if someone could make this for me.  Thanks


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 7, 2016)

make me beautiful

(150x200 pls)


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 7, 2016)

Violence said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Chrollo...it's freezed the ava gifs...pls change it to 750.0 KB...




This shouldn't freeze.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 7, 2016)

Could i get a Tracer gif set she's from overwatch 

150x200 pls i wanna stay with in the rules.


plz use this for both


----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Violence (Apr 7, 2016)

Thx Shinobu!


----------



## Vice (Apr 7, 2016)

If this is up for grabs, I'll take it.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 8, 2016)

no stocks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 8, 2016)

Vespy89 said:


> Could i get a Tracer gif set she's from overwatch
> 
> 150x200 pls i wanna stay with in the rules.
> 
> ...



original height was 185 making it 200 lose lil of the quality


----------



## Bart (Apr 8, 2016)

*Can someone please do some cropping and text adding for me please?*


Could someone please crop the face of the third man (with the deadlocks) on the first image and crop it onto the face of Prince Charles (on the left) of the second image. Also at the top left of the image could the following be placed 'Follow me on _Twitter_ @nickcollins1989


----------



## Ftg07 (Apr 8, 2016)

150x200
*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 8, 2016)

ask for resize via vm since i might miss it here​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruse (Apr 8, 2016)

taking dis


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 8, 2016)

ask for resize via vm since i might miss it here​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vix (Apr 8, 2016)

Ftg07 said:


> ​





Hitomi said:


> ask for resize via vm since i might miss it here​





Hitomi said:


> ask for resize via vm since i might miss it here​



taking. Thanks <3


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 8, 2016)

Bart said:


> *Can someone please do some cropping and text adding for me please?*
> 
> 
> Could someone please crop the face of the third man (with the deadlocks) on the first image and crop it onto the face of Prince Charles (on the left) of the second image. Also at the top left of the image could the following be placed 'Follow me on _Twitter_ @nickcollins1989




like this ?


----------



## Bart (Apr 8, 2016)

Oh my!! THaNKS!


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 8, 2016)

Christian Bale avatars, please (preferably from the Dark Knight trilogy).


----------



## Lance (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kaitou (Apr 8, 2016)

So taking. Thanks.


----------



## Violence (Apr 8, 2016)

Resize this gifs to ava for me pls... 


*Spoiler*: __ 













This one resize it to 200x200 as profile pic pls...


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Apr 8, 2016)

Taking! Thank ya!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 9, 2016)

Ftg07 said:


> ​



I'll take it


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 9, 2016)

Violence said:


> Resize this gifs to ava for me pls...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2016)

Possible ot get a bossy 150x200 avy with Kobe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 9, 2016)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ruse (Apr 9, 2016)

Can I get some avas of The Weeknd?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 9, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyochi (Apr 10, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 






 

AVATAR PLS :vvvvv


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 10, 2016)

Annoucement​


Starting in May, the points of the Giveaways will be reduced. Maximum you can get will be five points per month.

Also, the resizes will give less points as well. If you post one size you get one point per ten items. If it's two sizes, it will be 1.5 points, and 1.75 points if you post the three sizes.


----------



## Sarada (Apr 10, 2016)

Joseph said:


> Can I get some avas of The Weeknd?






suga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...








ℜai said:


> Transparency plz

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 10, 2016)

rep plz & ask for resize via vm since i might miss it here​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (Apr 10, 2016)

Thx Hitomi!


----------



## mali (Apr 10, 2016)

rep if taking​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Delicious (Apr 10, 2016)

Ava and sig pls


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2016)

Anyone have senior sized Ninja Sex Party gif avis?


----------



## Morphine (Apr 11, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> ask for resize via vm since i might miss it here​



resize please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 11, 2016)

here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 11, 2016)

Delicious said:


> Ava and sig pls



had to delete a lot of layers


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2016)

Taking. Thnx


----------



## Vix (Apr 11, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> ​



taking, thanks


----------



## Veggie (Apr 11, 2016)

Taking, will try to resize myself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 11, 2016)

it's alright, here's the resize;

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2016)

Old Ava Dumps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evolution (Apr 11, 2016)

Sayaka said:


> Old Ava Dumps


Taking this. Thank you.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2016)

Sayaka said:


>


would claim/10 if (a) i could rep and (b) i had any intention of ever changing my current ava

unfortunately neither of these things are true 

love 'em tho

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2016)

^Dude i don't care about rep lmao you can just take them.


----------



## Santí (Apr 11, 2016)

I've got ya covered, Gin 

*Edit:*


danke very much btw.


----------



## Shizune (Apr 12, 2016)

Will rep 4ever if someone can make this into a 150x200 avatar

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Velvet (Apr 12, 2016)

Nitty Scott said:


> Will rep 4ever if someone can make this into a 150x200 avatar

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 12, 2016)

Taking, repping.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 12, 2016)

anime titty avatars please 150 200


----------



## Velvet (Apr 12, 2016)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 12, 2016)

Why am I not surprised with velv delivering tits


----------



## Velvet (Apr 12, 2016)

*Worship the anime titties you heathen ! *

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Violence (Apr 13, 2016)

Any...pls...resize this gifs to avas pls...


*Spoiler*: __ 







(Just the maid one part being teased)


----------



## TigerTwista (Apr 14, 2016)

Type of Request: GIF Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Avatar: 0:47-0:48  0:59-1:00 (Basically the face appearances)
Signature : 1:00 - 1:06   

I would really appreciate it if someone could make this for me.  Thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 14, 2016)

​


----------



## Stringer (Apr 14, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Table (Apr 15, 2016)

Sayaka said:


> Old Ava Dumps



Can you crop this?


----------



## Ruse (Apr 15, 2016)

Can I get a resize with no borders?


----------



## Vix (Apr 15, 2016)

Rep if taking – credit optional






*Spoiler*: _175x250 click for 150x200_


----------



## trance (Apr 15, 2016)

Taking. Thnx.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 15, 2016)

Table said:


> Can you crop this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Apr 15, 2016)

Joseph said:


> Can I get a resize with no borders?


yeah, sure


----------



## Empathy (Apr 15, 2016)

Can I have a Metal Bat (from One Punch Man) set, please?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 15, 2016)

old stuff dump






*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Morphine (Apr 16, 2016)

can i have this 150 x200?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morphine (Apr 16, 2016)

jeffrey dean morgan avas 150x200 please


----------



## Vix (Apr 16, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> ​



taking


----------



## Veggie (Apr 16, 2016)

Sayaka said:


> old stuff dump



Taking these two.


----------



## Evolution (Apr 16, 2016)

Sayaka said:


> old stuff dump


Taking this. Will rep as soon as I can.
Thank you.


----------



## Sarada (Apr 16, 2016)

Violence said:


> Any...pls...resize this gifs to avas pls...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stringer (Apr 16, 2016)

Morphine said:


> can i have this 150 x200?


done~


----------



## trance (Apr 16, 2016)

Anyone have quality senior sized avis of the Eleventh Doctor?


----------



## kyochi (Apr 16, 2016)

Stringer said:
			
		

>



Can I please have these resized and without the borders? D: thanks


----------



## Zyrax (Apr 17, 2016)

Can Someone make me a Meta Cell Set?


----------



## Violence (Apr 17, 2016)

Sarada...Thx a lot...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Apr 17, 2016)

suga said:


> Can I please have these resized and without the borders? D: thanks


there you go 



no borders next time


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 17, 2016)

Empathy said:


> Can I have a Metal Bat (from One Punch Man) set, please?





*Spoiler*: __ 

















Morphine said:


> jeffrey dean morgan avas 150x200 please





*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 18, 2016)

Simon (Gurren Lagann) Avas , please.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 19, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> Anyone have quality senior sized avis of the Eleventh Doctor?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## trance (Apr 19, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks Hitomi.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 19, 2016)

Joo said:


> Simon (Gurren Lagann) Avas , please.




*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## familyparka (Apr 19, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Transparency plz (remove everything else minus Sasuke)




Here you go



Also if you need any transparency done in the future . Feel free to come by anytime!


----------



## Prototype (Apr 19, 2016)

Senior-sized Ornstein (Dark Souls) avas, please?


----------



## Lance (Apr 19, 2016)

Can some body find me a signature stock for Bayonetta? 
Please. Thank you.

Preferably, from bayonetta 2.


----------



## Impact (Apr 20, 2016)

Anyone think that make this into a 175×250 ava


----------



## Araragi (Apr 20, 2016)

p sure that's too big. what's your allowed filesize limit?


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 20, 2016)

same as supers

edit: 4.5 mbs?  of course it's too big


----------



## Araragi (Apr 20, 2016)

i dont have rights and idr what the filesize limit is


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 20, 2016)

granted but normal is only 500kb, 4.5mb should be obviously way too big 

@croc


I had to butcher a large amount of frames and colours, the jaggedness will be there unless you want it to loop quicker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Impact (Apr 20, 2016)

Ultear said:


> granted but normal is only 500kb, 4.5mb should be obviously way too big
> 
> @croc
> 
> ...



I figured you had too, so no worries and the loop speed is fine I prefer it that way.

Thanks pete


----------



## Vice (Apr 21, 2016)

Can I get this avatar size please?


----------



## Sarada (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Vice (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Requesting:

Senior sized ava from this
 (actually, just the driving part of the gif, no need to include the car flying in the air and the rest)

Senior sized sig from this


Black borders for both 

Will rep and cred :33


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 23, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> ask for resize via vm since i might miss it here​



Taking


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2016)

Nello said:


> ​



Using the Pokemon set. Thanks.


----------



## mali (Apr 23, 2016)

rep if taking​

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 23, 2016)

<4r6h> c4n 50m3 0n3 pu7 7h15 1n 200x200 pl3453 </4rgh>


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 23, 2016)

Punished Ark 1.0 said:


> <4r6h> c4n 50m3 0n3 pu7 7h15 1n 200x200 pl3453 </4rgh>

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 23, 2016)

<4r6h>7h4nk5 L4d, 1 53n7 y4 4 Pm 4b0u7 my m1s74k3 </4r6h>


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Apr 24, 2016)

Can someone resize these to 500x317?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sarada (Apr 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 24, 2016)

resizes in the following post​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 24, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Impact (Apr 24, 2016)

Taking these, Danke

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruse (Apr 24, 2016)

Mine


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Apr 24, 2016)

Sarada said:


>



Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## Babe (Apr 25, 2016)

Haze said:


> [/spoiler]​


I'll take this, if you don't mind.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 25, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 25, 2016)

taking  will rep when could


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 25, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vix (Apr 25, 2016)

Sasuke said:


> ​


24'd but taking


----------



## Araragi (Apr 25, 2016)

taking


----------



## familyparka (Apr 26, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## familyparka (Apr 26, 2016)

​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 27, 2016)

Mali said:


> ​



Taking, I'll crop it myself.


----------



## Nim (Apr 27, 2016)

familyparka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you link me the artist please?


----------



## familyparka (Apr 27, 2016)

Nim said:


> Can you link me the artist please?



They're all from the LAS league of legends official website.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morphine (Apr 27, 2016)

chris hemsworth 150x200 please (or bigger? i don't know what size regular users are allowed it says at least 200x200 in my profile?)


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 28, 2016)

Morphine said:


> chris hemsworth 150x200 please (or bigger? i don't know what size regular users are allowed it says at least 200x200 in my profile?)



I really don't know how it works here anymore...
here's 150x200




and 200x200

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 28, 2016)

It is still 150x150 for new users and 150x200 for senior members. 200x200 is just a default XF message they haven't changed yet.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Sarada (Apr 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 29, 2016)

Need this resized to Avatar, plz


----------



## Sarada (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Ruse (Apr 29, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Senior size for these pls


----------



## April (Apr 30, 2016)

I'll take any Sasuke avy's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 30, 2016)

Joseph said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...









April said:


> I'll take any Sasuke avy's

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kyochi (May 1, 2016)

avy plsssssssss

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## kyochi (May 1, 2016)

taking these beauties

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hitomi (May 2, 2016)

and here's other versions


----------



## kyochi (May 2, 2016)

Thanks Hitomi !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (May 2, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyochi (May 2, 2016)

mali resize my avatars you ding head!


----------



## Ruse (May 2, 2016)

Can I get an ava from this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sarada (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Ruse (May 2, 2016)

Danke


----------



## Morphine (May 2, 2016)

Taylor said:


> ​



taking thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma15 (May 2, 2016)

Could I please get this as an avatar, and the next one as a sig.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (May 2, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Could I please get this as an avatar, and the next one as a sig.


 ​


----------



## Karma15 (May 2, 2016)

Thank you!

 Edit: I think the sig may be too large, if you cant shorten it I could find a new one if you want.


----------



## Hitomi (May 3, 2016)

I'd do the opposite if I were you, use the stock for an avatar and the render as the sig.


----------



## Kaitou (May 4, 2016)

Taking


----------



## Toph (May 4, 2016)

Josuke said:


> ​



Taking~


----------



## mali (May 4, 2016)

suga said:


> taking these beauties



my bad, here u go.


----------



## Makoto Sensei (May 4, 2016)

Hi there, azula avas gifs plz

EDIT: 200x200 or senior sized

Thanks!


----------



## Ruse (May 4, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Ava pls


----------



## mali (May 4, 2016)

Joseph said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raiden (May 4, 2016)

Any funny Stephen Colbert avys? Size of my current one? Any and all ideas welcome .


----------



## Hitomi (May 5, 2016)

Makoto Sensei said:


> Hi there, azula avas gifs plz
> 
> EDIT: 200x200 or senior sized
> 
> Thanks!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (May 5, 2016)

Need these in ava size if possible







Any others is also welcome.


----------



## Makoto Sensei (May 5, 2016)

thanks very much


----------



## mali (May 5, 2016)

rep if taking ​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gin (May 5, 2016)

yo you got this one in supers  @Mali

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## josephobrien1850 (May 6, 2016)

check if you can find on this site!!!


----------



## Hitomi (May 6, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Taking this.
> 
> Can I?



I don't mind... but you should ask April just in case.


----------



## mali (May 6, 2016)

Gina said:


> yo you got this one in supers  @Mali


----------



## Taylor (May 6, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Any funny Stephen Colbert avys? Size of my current one? Any and all ideas welcome .


​

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ruse (May 6, 2016)

Can I get these in senior size?


----------



## mali (May 6, 2016)

Joseph said:


> Can I get these in senior size?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morphine (May 7, 2016)

can i get this 150 x 200


----------



## Arcana (May 7, 2016)

Morphine said:


> can i get this 150 x 200


----------



## Sherlōck (May 7, 2016)

Taking. Can I have it in 150*200?


----------



## Taylor (May 7, 2016)

Sherlōck said:


> Taking. Can I have it in 150*200?


The stock i had was smaller than that size so the quality of the gif will be a bit lower. But here you go anyway, if you want more just request

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (May 7, 2016)

Can I get this in super?


----------



## mali (May 7, 2016)

Hero said:


> Can I get this in super?


i can't seem to find the full size stock so no.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (May 7, 2016)

Pandaemperorix said:


> Need these in ava size if possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 7, 2016)

Can I get this cropped and resized for avatar use?


----------



## Lance (May 8, 2016)

@~Gesy~

Here you go bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hitomi (May 8, 2016)

Pandaemperorix said:


> Anyone?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (May 8, 2016)

Hitomi said:


>



Thanks!!!


----------



## Tsubomii (May 10, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Uraharа (May 11, 2016)

Can anyone please make me a senior sized avatar of this

*Spoiler*: __ 







Is it possible to change her eyes to blue? If it's too much, then screw it.


----------



## Taylor (May 11, 2016)

Uraharа said:


> Can anyone please make me a senior sized avatar of this
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Uraharа (May 11, 2016)

Thank you!!!
Could someone also make a signature out of this


Don't know what size it should be, so it's up to you


----------



## Evolution (May 11, 2016)

Uraharа said:


> Can anyone please make me a senior sized avatar of this
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


If you also want with blue eyes:


Edit: You could use that as a sig as it is, the sizes are within the limits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rapidus (May 11, 2016)

175x250 please. c:
@Tsubomii


----------



## Tsubomii (May 11, 2016)

@Rapidus 

here

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tsubomii (May 11, 2016)

You are welcome 

Sona from league of legends : D


----------



## Arcuya (May 11, 2016)

you gotta go with the one that shows the thighs, mang

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Tsubomii (May 11, 2016)

Old avatars, I can't remember if I have posted some these or not. 






​
​

Reactions: Like 5 | Friendly 1


----------



## Tsubomii (May 11, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 6 | Friendly 1


----------



## Arcuya (May 11, 2016)

taking alice

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (May 11, 2016)

Taking!


----------



## Araragi (May 11, 2016)

Tsubomii said:


> [​


taking~


----------



## Rapidus (May 12, 2016)

Just posting some old avas I made. No resizes nor credit required. 

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Taylor (May 13, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hardcore (May 13, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Hero (May 13, 2016)

Do you have the apple one in super?


----------



## Rai (May 15, 2016)

Set of this:



Animated avatar: first the boy then the girl - Senior sized
Signature: Senior sized (x550)
Effects: up to you

It's okay if there is no effect.


----------



## Santoryu (May 15, 2016)

Prince (the artist) avatars, please.


----------



## Morphine (May 16, 2016)

Tsubomii said:


> ​



taking this


----------



## Araragi (May 16, 2016)

switched to the faster mirror and it's working


----------



## Tsubomii (May 16, 2016)

moar old avatars D:






​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tsubomii (May 16, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tsubomii (May 16, 2016)

]   


​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Taylor (May 17, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Set of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (May 17, 2016)

Santoryu said:


> Prince (the artist) avatars, please.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Taylor (May 17, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Makoto Sensei (May 17, 2016)

Hi there, could someone plz add effect (or if necessary, turning into a gif) on this pic?

*Spoiler*: __ 








The effect I'm looking for is adding the "tv static" in a way the pic can appreciated but the effect is on. Also resizing it to senior plz? If more info is required let me know?

Thanks in avance!


----------



## Taylor (May 17, 2016)

Makoto Sensei said:


> Hi there, could someone plz add effect (or if necessary, turning into a gif) on this pic?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Makoto Sensei (May 17, 2016)

Much appreciated


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (May 17, 2016)

Anyone have any gif avatars of Wanda Maximoff aka Scarlett Witch


----------



## NO (May 18, 2016)

Khaleesi said:


> Anyone have any gif avatars of Wanda Maximoff aka Scarlett Witch


If you find a gif, I'll crop/fix it up for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (May 18, 2016)

Khaleesi said:


> Anyone have any gif avatars of Wanda Maximoff aka Scarlett Witch


​

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (May 18, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> If you find a gif, I'll crop/fix it up for you.



Thanks, I'll keep this in mind if I find any 



Taylor said:


> ​



Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (May 18, 2016)

stuff dump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcana (May 18, 2016)

Taylor said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## Violence (May 18, 2016)

Anyone resize this gifs to ava 175x250 pls


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taylor (May 19, 2016)

Violence said:


> Anyone resize this gifs to ava 175x250 pls
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 
the other one is too large for an ava

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sayaka (May 19, 2016)

just trying something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Impact (May 19, 2016)

Can I get these in 175×250 pls


----------



## Sayaka (May 19, 2016)

Impact said:


> Can I get these in 175×250 pls





good taste


----------



## Impact (May 19, 2016)

Thanks! And since u actually made those I should be saying that to you


----------



## Ruse (May 19, 2016)

Can I get this in senior size?


----------



## Violence (May 19, 2016)

Taylor said:


> the other one is too large for an ava



Yay! thx Taylor!


----------



## Arcana (May 19, 2016)

Joseph said:


> Can I get this in senior size?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (May 19, 2016)

Joseph said:


> Can I get this in senior size?


----------



## Taylor (May 19, 2016)

shit beat me to it lol


----------



## Mυgen (May 21, 2016)

could someone make me an ava out of these images?
thanks in advance


----------



## Yahiko (May 21, 2016)

Ava 

Sig




Max ava and sig size 
with nice borders


----------



## Demetrius (May 21, 2016)

@Mr. Nice Guy


----------



## Legend (May 21, 2016)

Can I get a set made with this please


----------



## Taylor (May 22, 2016)

Legend said:


> Can I get a set made with this please


​


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2016)

Taylor said:


> ​


Is it possible to incorporate the left side or is that too much


----------



## Taylor (May 22, 2016)

Legend said:


> Is it possible to incorporate the left side or is that too much


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Taylor (May 22, 2016)

Mυgen said:


> could someone make me an ava out of these images?
> thanks in advance


----------



## Mυgen (May 23, 2016)

Taylor said:


>



thank u brother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsubomii (May 24, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hero (May 24, 2016)

can i get these in super


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2016)

Tsubomii said:


> moar old avatars D:
> 
> ​


I'll take this


----------



## Tsubomii (May 24, 2016)

@Hero

Sorry, I don't have it in supers ;___;

These are old avatars I made long time ago


----------



## Hero (May 24, 2016)

omg, you did say that. i'm dead and crying


----------



## Tsubomii (May 24, 2016)

Sowwy ;___;

But I could make you a super avatar if I can find the stocks again


----------



## Araragi (May 24, 2016)

taking


----------



## Sayaka (May 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mali (May 25, 2016)

Sayaka said:


>



taking, rep after 24


----------



## Vespy89 (May 25, 2016)

Can someone make me a set using this?


----------



## Lance (May 25, 2016)

@Vespy89 


I don't know the size for Sig.


----------



## Taylor (May 25, 2016)

Vespy89 said:


> Can someone make me a set using this?


​


----------



## Kusa (May 26, 2016)

I would like a set of 

Ava : senior size, focus a bit on the girl, white thin border

Sig : senior size, no border

You can add a bit more effects but since it's already very colorful you don't have too add much


----------



## Taylor (May 26, 2016)

Kusa said:


> I would like a set of
> 
> Ava : senior size, focus a bit on the girl, white thin border
> 
> ...


 ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcana (May 26, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (May 26, 2016)

I would like this gifs resized to ava 175x250 pls... 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taylor (May 27, 2016)

Violence said:


> I would like this gifs resized to ava 175x250 pls...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Violence (May 27, 2016)

Thx a lot Taylor!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2016)

can anyone make a tupac avy the size of my current one? color preferred but open to anything.


----------



## Makoto Sensei (May 28, 2016)

Hello there, could someone please resize this gif and make it continue animated? I've tried resizing it many times and none yet. Senior size if possible?


*Spoiler*: __ 







Thanks in advance?


----------



## Taylor (May 29, 2016)

Makoto Sensei said:


> Hello there, could someone please resize this gif and make it continue animated? I've tried resizing it many times and none yet. Senior size if possible?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Taylor (May 29, 2016)

Raiden said:


> can anyone make a tupac avy the size of my current one? color preferred but open to anything.


​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Makoto Sensei (May 29, 2016)

Thanks very much


----------



## Lance (May 29, 2016)

@Taylor on fire. 

No request goes unfulfilled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dynasaur (May 29, 2016)

someone make me an avatar out of this please 150 x200 i think and thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sasuke (May 29, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sasuke (May 29, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Sablés (May 29, 2016)

Do I give you likes or smth?


----------



## Imagine (May 29, 2016)

Give him rainbows


----------



## Sayaka (May 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (May 30, 2016)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Taking Gotenks.


----------



## Sarada (May 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## A Optimistic (May 31, 2016)

Arcana said:


> ​



175x 250 of the vergil avatar pls


----------



## Arcana (Jun 1, 2016)

Ava said:


> 175x 250 of the vergil avatar pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vix (Jun 1, 2016)

Sasuke said:


> ​



this quoting thing is fucked up as shit, but anyway taking three of these guys


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 2, 2016)

Any hq Matthew Malloy (mutant) avatars out there? Please and thank you.


----------



## Dannie (Jun 2, 2016)

Anyone kind enough to make me avatars out of these;

*Spoiler*: __ 









150x200 for both


----------



## Taylor (Jun 3, 2016)

Grimmjow said:


> Any hq Matthew Malloy (mutant) avatars out there? Please and thank you.


​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Jun 3, 2016)

AreYouOkayDannie said:


> Anyone kind enough to make me avatars out of these;
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Dannie (Jun 3, 2016)

Taylor said:


> ​


You're the best <3


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 3, 2016)

Taylor said:


> ​


Thank you very much

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Taylor (Jun 4, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dannie (Jun 4, 2016)

Am I allowed to request here again?


*Spoiler*: __ 










If so, I would like these in 150x200, no border.


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 4, 2016)

^you don't actually have perms for 150x200 just 150x150 btw, you need six months of membership


----------



## Taylor (Jun 4, 2016)

AreYouOkayDannie said:


> Am I allowed to request here again?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


​


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 6, 2016)

Requesting orange borders for this ava



And senior sized with orange borders for this pic I will use as sig:



Will rep and cred <3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

Using. Thank you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imagine (Jun 6, 2016)

Take my ava off Chrissy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

You're not using it anymore.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 6, 2016)

But I have used it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2016)

I honestly don't know any more....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Jun 8, 2016)

taking~


----------



## sworder (Jun 8, 2016)

150x200 resize only, pls include different crops

ty


----------



## Araragi (Jun 8, 2016)

no one cares ray


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2016)

@Josuke i am finally gonna be wearing a 2D waifu and dis is what i get


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 9, 2016)

sworder said:


> 150x200 resize only, pls include different crops
> 
> ty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2016)

Shinobu said:


>


ty so much!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jun 9, 2016)

Taylor said:


> ​


taking!


----------



## Constantine (Jun 11, 2016)

Rapidus said:


> Just posting some old avas I made. No resizes nor credit required.
> 
> ​


Definitely taking Constantine! Will rep + red.



Taylor said:


> ​


Taking the dude with the red neck beads.  rep + cred coming your way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2016)

Imagine said:


> But I have used it



not anymore. 



Sasuke said:


> ​



Since Imagine is being a big baby, I'll change to D.va


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2016)

Sorry but the avie only comes in one size. Just playing in photoshop.


​


----------



## Claude47 (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm taking this if no one has it yet


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 12, 2016)

Claude47 said:


> I'm taking this if no one has it yet


Why don't you use the 150x200 version?


----------



## Claude47 (Jun 12, 2016)

Ftg07 said:


> Why don't you use the 150x200 version?


Thanks, I'm only getting familiar with how NF works.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 12, 2016)

​


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 12, 2016)

150x200

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Dont really play as Mercy but need a new avatar


----------



## Vix (Jun 14, 2016)

using


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 17, 2016)

Can someone make this into a gif avatar? 
It starts at 6:16 or 6:17 whenever the woman appears really and just end it with her gone which is like 6:20 I believe.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 17, 2016)

Grimmjow said:


> Can someone make this into a gif avatar?
> It starts at 6:16 or 6:17 whenever the woman appears really and just end it with her gone which is like 6:20 I believe.
> 
> Thank you very much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 17, 2016)

Perfect thank you. I have to spread but I will rep you.

Edit: it says it's too big sadly. :c It was just too perfect to be true lol.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 17, 2016)

Grimmjow said:


> Perfect thank you. I have to spread but I will rep you.
> 
> Edit: it says it's too big sadly. :c It was just too perfect to be true lol.


ah damn i forgot to check the size before uploading, ill try make it smaller


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 18, 2016)

these yup


----------



## Ruse (Jun 19, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Avas pls, senior size


----------



## Taylor (Jun 19, 2016)

Joseph said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 19, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hero (Jun 19, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> ​


Taking the super. Omg

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 19, 2016)

​


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2016)

anny funny muhammad ali avys? the size of my current one?


----------



## Taylor (Jun 20, 2016)

Raiden said:


> anny funny muhammad ali avys? the size of my current one?


​


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2016)

Those are amazing. Thank  you!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 21, 2016)

Ftg07 said:


> ​


​
Taking if no else did
​


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 21, 2016)

taking this and my avatar (for some reason i can't post here), thanks


----------



## trance (Jun 22, 2016)

150 x 200 pls?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2016)

Can anyone make me a senior sized Sansa Stark Queen of the North avatar or set?


----------



## Taylor (Jun 22, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> 150 x 200 pls?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconbits (Jun 22, 2016)

I want to combine two videos into one avatar gif so it shows both boys looking at the camera.  Is that possible?


----------



## Taylor (Jun 22, 2016)

baconbits said:


> I want to combine two videos into one avatar gif so it shows both boys looking at the camera.  Is that possible?


 
best i could do mate, each one starting from the first is 20% slower


----------



## baconbits (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks, man.  I think that works well.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 22, 2016)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Can anyone make me a senior sized Sansa Stark Queen of the North avatar or set?


 
hope you like it​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Jun 22, 2016)

Appreciate it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2016)

Taylor said:


> hope you like it​


I was mobile before and couldn't give you a proper thanks. Thanks.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 25, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jun 26, 2016)

Can I get this as an avi please, feel free to mess around with the effects and stuff


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 26, 2016)

Khaleesi said:


> Can I get this as an avi please, feel free to mess around with the effects and stuff



Wasn't sure if anyone else was working on it.
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 26, 2016)

Your welcome


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 26, 2016)

Khaleesi said:


> Can I get this as an avi please, feel free to mess around with the effects and stuff



*looks at stephanie's post*

Oh I was working on it too, welp 

Posting them anyway for you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jun 26, 2016)

Aw, thank you as well for yours


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 26, 2016)

god bless your soul

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 26, 2016)

Also stock

Plox


----------



## Veggie (Jun 28, 2016)

Sasuke said:


> ​



I'll take this one


----------



## Catamount (Jun 29, 2016)

hi there
crop and resize for 150x200 or less if aesthetics demand it


----------



## Violence (Jun 30, 2016)

Resize this gifs to ava 200x200 pls... 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 1, 2016)

Can I have an avi sized crop of Zygarde's complete forme please?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2016)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Taking. Thanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mali (Jul 2, 2016)

on the off chance someone wants this.


----------



## -Z- (Jul 3, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> ​


Taking


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello looking for someone who is good at making GIFs~



I need this GIF'd scrolling from left to right or if that's too difficult/taxing on framerates, stillshot transitions is fine. I leave whoever takes on this task to surprise me with their artistic license.

In 175x250 format, please.

Arigatou.


----------



## trance (Jul 4, 2016)

150 x 200 pls?


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 7, 2016)

Taking.


----------



## Evolution (Jul 7, 2016)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Taking this. Thanks.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 10, 2016)

Taking, thanks


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 10, 2016)

thanks


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gin (Jul 16, 2016)

^ taking miss murika

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jul 18, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Prototype (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2016)

Sig: 1:21 - 1:25 (Any size)
Avatar: 1:09 - 1:11 (150 x 200)

Please.


----------



## Billie (Jul 25, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Billie (Jul 25, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Billie (Jul 25, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Billie (Jul 26, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Billie (Jul 26, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Joo said:


> ​





I take.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ace (Jul 27, 2016)

Taking this!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2016)

Joo said:


> ​



takkinggg this.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 30, 2016)

@Rey Can I have a jumbo version of this?


----------



## Krory (Jul 30, 2016)

Kitsune said:


> @Rey Can I have a jumbo version of this?



Couldn't remember wtf I did to that, so I hope this is good enough.  Sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 30, 2016)

Yo
Stock?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 30, 2016)

flower heathen said:


> Yo
> Stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jul 30, 2016)

flower heathen said:


> Yo
> Stock?



no

fuk u

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 30, 2016)

Taking.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 30, 2016)

Taylor said:


> ​


 Taking the Kaguya set.


----------



## Yahiko (Jul 31, 2016)

150 w 200 h
border-yes
edits- no


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 4, 2016)

175x250 please. Whatever border you think looks good.

Thanks


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 4, 2016)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> 150 w 200 h
> border-yes
> edits- no







Watatsumi said:


> 175x250 please. Whatever border you think looks good.
> 
> Thanks



I'll do your request, do you only want border, no effects?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 4, 2016)

Tsubomii said:


> I'll do your request, do you only want border, no effects?



If you want to mess around and put some effects then feel free to.


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 4, 2016)

Watatsumi said:


> If you want to mess around and put some effects then feel free to.



Didn't know what kind style you wanted so made some different ones, I hope you like these.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you! I like em all.


----------



## Vingeta (Aug 4, 2016)

wat said:


> Hello looking for someone who is good at making GIFs~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if this wasn't what you meant just let me know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bart (Aug 4, 2016)

I've got an image request, if anyone wishes to PM me?


----------



## Hack Snyder (Aug 5, 2016)

Can I get a 150 x 200 Zack Snyder avatar? Any image of him will do. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ruse (Aug 7, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Can I get these in senior size?


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 7, 2016)

I will try and work on these later.



Bart said:


> I've got an image request, if anyone wishes to PM me?



Can u post an image. I see your still wearing the old set colours made back in the old nf days.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Aug 8, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> I will try and work on these later.



If you could also make an accompanying "Hack Snyder" sig I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 8, 2016)

Hack Snyder said:


> If you could also make an accompanying "Hack Snyder" sig I would be eternally grateful.


Do you have an image cause all i can find is a zack snyder.


----------



## Ace (Aug 8, 2016)

Can anyone resize this gif into a senior avy please?


----------



## Hack Snyder (Aug 8, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Do you have an image cause all i can find is a zack snyder.



Yeah. That's the guy. Any image of him will do. I'm not picky about this sort of thing.


----------



## Evolution (Aug 8, 2016)

Ace said:


> Can anyone resize this gif into a senior avy please?


Is this good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ace (Aug 8, 2016)

Evolution said:


> Is this good?



Thank you! It's perfect!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 8, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hero (Aug 9, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> ​


Gonna take the super off your hands


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 10, 2016)

Tsubomii said:


> Old avatars, I can't remember if I have posted some these or not. ​
> 
> ​


taking dese 4 now 

sankyuu


----------



## ImmortalRage (Aug 11, 2016)

Any high quality 400 x 150 Jellal signatures

thanks


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 12, 2016)

Hack Snyder said:


> Yeah. That's the guy. Any image of him will do. I'm not picky about this sort of thing.



Hope these are ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 13, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hack Snyder (Aug 13, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Hope these are ok.



Thanks. Both are great. You went above and beyond.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 13, 2016)

Hack Snyder said:


> Thanks. Both are great. You went above and beyond.



Glad you liked them.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 13, 2016)

ayyy



thanks


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 14, 2016)

taking this one 

thank you <3


----------



## Shiki (Aug 15, 2016)

Old One Piss Avatars ~
​

Reactions: Like 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 15, 2016)

Takasugi said:


> ​



Taking. Thanks!


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 18, 2016)

Rey said:


> ​


these


----------



## Prototype (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Vix (Aug 20, 2016)

Tsubomii said:


> ​


taking


----------



## Vix (Aug 20, 2016)

Sasuke said:


> ​


taking


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 20, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 20, 2016)

Tsubomii said:


> ​



Taking the first one.. love them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shinobu (Aug 20, 2016)

Tsubomii said:


> ​




The doctor


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 22, 2016)

Joseph said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 22, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 6 | Creative 2


----------



## Hero (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm on my phone, but I'll take the first ava


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 22, 2016)

taking


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2016)

I made these but now I dont want to wear em'.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 25, 2016)

ty


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 27, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 27, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 27, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 27, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Aug 27, 2016)

Tsubomii said:


> ​


 

Taking


----------



## Hero (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm taking these. There are so many I want to take but limits prevent me. Why you do this to me


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 29, 2016)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 29, 2016)

​taking


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 30, 2016)

yes these

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Sep 1, 2016)

Tsubomii said:


> ​



Resize for senior pls


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 2, 2016)

Makoto Sensei said:


> Resize for senior pls


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 3, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 3, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kyochi (Sep 4, 2016)

tsubomi my queeeeeeen can u please resize these to 200x200 for me pleaaaase /klofffffffff 

:*

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 4, 2016)

@suga 

I'm sorry I couldn't resize them to 200x200 but to 175x200, I hope that is okay


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 4, 2016)

suga said:


> tsubomi my queeeeeeen can u please resize these to 200x200 for me pleaaaase /klofffffffff
> 
> :*


just to note, the 200x200 that xenforo displays when you change your avatar is a lie
it's the normal 150x200, 175x250, etc
im just assuming that's why you asked for 200x200
don't mind me otherwise


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 4, 2016)

taking this one

thank you ~


----------



## Balchenor (Sep 6, 2016)

100 x 100 pixel static avatars of Zamasu or Black Goku from Dragon Ball Super


----------



## Shiki (Sep 7, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 7, 2016)

Takasugi said:


> ​


taking aegis


----------



## Imagine (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 8, 2016)

hm yeah thanks


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 9, 2016)

THANK

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2016)

Asked for this a few months back so I thought trying one more time...



BlazingInferno said:


> Can I have an avi sized crop of Zygarde's complete forme please?


----------



## Billie (Sep 16, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Billie (Sep 16, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2016)

Taylor said:


> ​



No one took Robin right? 
Great, taking. Thanks.


----------



## Kiragi (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi, I'm an old member from long time ago, but here to request an avatar if someone want 
to make one. I was thinking of the character Kiragi from Fire Emblem Fates. Unfortunately I don't 
have some specific image to give, but would be glad to have it made from official art. Also, 
if its possible to make different versions with rounded and square borders. Other than that it's up to you 
to show your artistic streak =)


----------



## Shiki (Sep 21, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 2


----------



## mali (Sep 23, 2016)

Joo said:


> ​



taking and repped.


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 23, 2016)

Hiei said:


> ​



Awesome! Can I get this resized to 175 x 400? Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 23, 2016)

I will take this one

Thank you <3


----------



## mali (Sep 23, 2016)

could get this in 150 x 150 with a little bit more sharpening added to it?


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 1, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## chrisp (Oct 1, 2016)

Taylor said:


> ​



Is it okay if I take this Taylor? Would be appreciated.


----------



## mali (Oct 1, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> ​



taking and repped


----------



## dynasaur (Oct 3, 2016)

1:53 to 1:58 from this ariana music video

senior sized avatar i think it's 200x150? I forgot

please and thank you


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 4, 2016)

I need something new


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 5, 2016)

Mali said:


> could get this in 150 x 150 with a little bit more sharpening added to it?


 

this ok?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Oct 5, 2016)

Black Mirror said:


> this ok?


perfect! much appreciated man.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 8, 2016)

*175x350*


*175x250*
​

Reactions: Like 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 8, 2016)

*150x200*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Gin (Oct 8, 2016)

nice

taking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Araragi (Oct 8, 2016)

mine~


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 10, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> ​




Taking ​


----------



## Gin (Oct 10, 2016)

Hachibi said:


> Taking ​


the second and third are already taken


----------



## Araragi (Oct 10, 2016)

^^


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 10, 2016)

Damnit, editing them out then


----------



## Billie (Oct 11, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Impact (Oct 11, 2016)

I'll take this


----------



## chrisp (Oct 11, 2016)

Joo said:


> ​



I want this


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 13, 2016)

Cropped/resized into avatar size?


----------



## Bonly (Oct 13, 2016)

Can anyone make a set that has Gladion,Guzma, and Plumeria from Team Skull from the New Pokemon Sun+Moon games please?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cropped/resized into avatar size?


----------



## SLB (Oct 17, 2016)

Did anybody claim? Cause I want it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 17, 2016)

Moody said:


> Did anybody claim? Cause I want it.



Nope no one has so you can have it.


----------



## mali (Oct 17, 2016)

no bigger sizes srry​

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Prototype (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## mali (Oct 19, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 19, 2016)

Mali said:


> ​


gorg ty


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 20, 2016)

haydee tebelin      

150x200 please?


----------



## mali (Oct 20, 2016)

Lucasia said:


> haydee tebelin
> 
> 150x200 please?



hope these are to ur liking.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 20, 2016)

Mali said:


> hope these are to ur liking.



these are all lovely, ty very much!


----------



## Shiki (Nov 7, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Evolution (Nov 9, 2016)

Mali said:


> ​


Taking this one.Thank you.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 12, 2016)

Tsubomii said:


> ​



taking this ;3


----------



## trance (Nov 17, 2016)

150 x 200 pls?

Also, can someone crop/edit the border around it? 

Pls and ty


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2016)

Damn this is BOSS. Is it possible to get this in the size of my current avy?   .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconbits (Nov 29, 2016)

My sig is a monstrosity.  Can anyone resize it and maybe round the edges?


----------



## baconbits (Nov 30, 2016)

Sig in question now that I've removed it.


----------



## Morphine (Dec 2, 2016)

can I get some dean Winchester 150x200 avas please?
also perhaps gifs if possible


----------



## Rohan (Dec 5, 2016)

*Type:* Avatar Request
*Image:*  .
*Avatar Size: 150 X 300*
*Other Specifications:* I want the avatar to look almost like this avatar :   except that Dean should be in the center of the avatar, not on the right hand side of the avatar.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 5, 2016)

Morphine said:


> can I get some dean Winchester 150x200 avas please?
> also perhaps gifs if possible

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 5, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> 150 x 200 pls?
> 
> Also, can someone crop/edit the border around it?
> 
> Pls and ty






Kiragi said:


> Hi, I'm an old member from long time ago, but here to request an avatar if someone want
> to make one. I was thinking of the character Kiragi from Fire Emblem Fates. Unfortunately I don't
> have some specific image to give, but would be glad to have it made from official art. Also,
> if its possible to make different versions with rounded and square borders. Other than that it's up to you
> to show your artistic streak =)


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 9, 2016)

Just messing around....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 9, 2016)

Mali said:


> ​





Sayaka said:


> Just messing around....


thanks, yo


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2016)

Some old AotW entries, repurposed SotW entries, and other things. Doubt I could resize most of em, but eh.




​

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2016)

And the remainder, since I could only do 20 in a post.

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arcana (Dec 11, 2016)

Mali said:


> no bigger sizes srry​


Taking


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 15, 2016)

Hiei said:


> ​


Taking~ thnx


----------



## Veggie (Dec 16, 2016)

Yo, taking this. Thanks


----------



## Shiki (Dec 18, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 18, 2016)

Hiei said:


> ​




Me likey.   Taking baking shaking. Thank you~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 18, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 18, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 18, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 18, 2016)

Hitomi said:


> ​



Taking

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hero (Dec 19, 2016)

Can I get a transparency of the top symbol?


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 19, 2016)

thnx

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)

Full Set Please
Stock: 
Text: Legacy


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 20, 2016)

Jyn (Star wars) avatars


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 22, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 22, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> ​


Taking, thank u <3
​


----------



## Bonly (Dec 24, 2016)

Can I get some 175x250 avys of Portgas .D Ace from One Piece


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 29, 2016)

Can I get some VA-11 Hall-A avatars please? Preferably Jill, Alma, or Dorothy?


----------



## Shanks (Jan 1, 2017)

Hiei said:


> ​



Taking, thanks


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 2, 2017)

Taking this one

Thank you


----------



## santanico (Jan 4, 2017)

150x200 please anyone


----------



## Parallaxis (Jan 4, 2017)

Don't know if you can take older ones. but no one has claimed it so i'm taking this


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jan 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 14, 2017)

Is it possible to get a 150x200  av and set of Sanji from One Piece?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2017)

Legend said:


> Full Set Please
> Stock:
> Text: Legacy


REPOST


----------



## Sharingonsandninja (Jan 17, 2017)

Oh, what a fun thread. I suppose I'll go ahead and request something too. 
If possible, I would love a new signature. If you could have the abbreviation SSN put in there nice and cool that would be much appreciated. I would like something with Sasuke. A couple of render ideas:


Do whatever you can work better with. If the sizing could match around my current signature that would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 23, 2017)

Any Ana stuff from Overwatch?


----------



## kyochi (Jan 25, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 










 

3 gif avas in 150x200 please !


----------



## Sophie (Jan 27, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> ​



Thaking these two, thank you


----------



## familyparka (Feb 7, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 





suga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Here you go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 11, 2017)

Legend said:


> Full Set Please
> Stock:
> Text: Legacy




​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## John Wick (Feb 13, 2017)

can anyone shrink a gif down for me please?



And if doable crop and shrink this one plz


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 14, 2017)

any 150x200 madara avatars


----------



## Taylor (Feb 15, 2017)

VAK said:


> can anyone shrink a gif down for me please?
> 
> 
> 
> And if doable crop and shrink this one plz




Here ya go matey


----------



## Taylor (Feb 15, 2017)

Ava said:


> any 150x200 madara avatars


----------



## Rohan (Feb 15, 2017)

Can someone crop an 150 X 200 from this ?



Edit : And slow it down a bit.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2017)

Taylor said:


> Here ya go matey


Thank you.

I can't rep at the moment cos i been naughty but when I can I will cheers I appreciate it.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 15, 2017)

Rohan said:


> Can someone crop an 150 X 200 from this ?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : And slow it down a bit.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 15, 2017)

VAK said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I can't rep at the moment cos i been naughty but when I can I will cheers I appreciate it.


no problemo


----------



## Rohan (Feb 15, 2017)

Taylor said:


>



Can you make it look like this :  ?


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 15, 2017)

Avatar Request:


175x250

Thanks you in advance


----------



## Taylor (Feb 16, 2017)

Rohan said:


> Can you make it look like this :  ?


----------



## Taylor (Feb 16, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> Avatar Request:
> 
> 
> 175x250
> ...


 
at work so not the best result but hope you like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Feb 16, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> Avatar Request:
> 
> 
> 175x250
> ...


Here is 200x150 one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruse (Feb 18, 2017)

Can I get this in senior size?


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 18, 2017)

Taking this one , thank you Steph. <3 Need to spread...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 18, 2017)

Rinoa said:


> Taking this one , thank you Steph. <3



Anytime  <3


----------



## Sophie (Feb 18, 2017)

Love this, taking thank u


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 18, 2017)

Sophie said:


> Love this, taking thank u


np  <3


----------



## Luke (Feb 19, 2017)

Got any Vergo avatars?


----------



## Taylor (Feb 20, 2017)

Joseph said:


> Can I get this in senior size?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Feb 20, 2017)

Luke said:


> Got any Vergo avatars?


----------



## Luke (Feb 20, 2017)

Gracias.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 20, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


>


Taking...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 21, 2017)

​

Reactions: Like 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 21, 2017)

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 21, 2017)

​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 21, 2017)

Taking these 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2017)

Would someone here be able to alter either of these images of hens  to remove the watermarks and then have them wearing neckties? Thank you very much.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey, DDJ


Please, don't ask people to remove watermarks


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 21, 2017)

Tsubomii said:


> ​


stealin dis bitch


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 21, 2017)

shit thats not 175x250
and im too lazy to crop
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 21, 2017)

Taking


----------



## Araragi (Feb 21, 2017)

tsu-chan have i ever told you how much i love you

taking this

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 22, 2017)

Tsubomii said:


> ​



Taking this one

Thank you ~


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 22, 2017)

Oh, well. That is a site who sells stocks. You can get it without the watermark if you pay a fee, a percentage of which would go to the photographer. That is the reason why there is a watermark, to avoid people taking the images for free. 

Those are okay. Thank you ^^


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2017)

;   ;   ;   ;   ;   ;   ;   ;   ;   ;   ;   ;   ;   ;   ;   ;   ;

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 23, 2017)

these


----------



## Austin (Feb 23, 2017)

~M~ said:


> [;



taking ty


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 24, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am very sorry; I was not aware of that rule, but why would there be a watermark on a stock image? My goal is to put the image on a shirt, to make a very subtle pun (a hen wearing a tie is a visual reference to the Japanese word _hentai),_ so it would look weird to have an image with a watermark on a shirt.
> 
> In that case, what about these images?  Neither of those has a watermark, so will there be any problem with them?
> 
> Also, I have not figured out how to disable my signature since the change in the forum, so if anyone here can show me how to do that, I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you very much.



So I tried to do your request, something like this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 24, 2017)

Tsubomii said:


> So I tried to do your request, something like this?



Thank you very much; I was hoping for a more realistic-looking necktie, but those are still excellent.


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 24, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Thank you very much; I was hoping for a more realistic-looking necktie, but those are still excellent.



You're welcome


----------



## kyochi (Feb 24, 2017)

uguuu pleas resize this for me tsubomiii <3



taking this bee


----------



## kyochi (Feb 24, 2017)

also taking this hitomi resize resize


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 24, 2017)

suga said:


> uguuu pleas resize this for me tsubomiii <3



kyoooochi <33


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 25, 2017)

@Tsubomii, here are some photographs of actual neckties:
   Would you be able to edit one of those onto the images of hens that I posted, earlier?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 26, 2017)

Oh hell yes.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 28, 2017)

suga said:


> also taking this hitomi resize resize



the resized versions are in the posts after that one, take your pick.


----------



## Parallaxis (Mar 3, 2017)

taking


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 6, 2017)

Eki said:


> *Shit I made for myself that I probably won't ever use*
> ​


takin'


Eki said:


> *Some more*​
> 
> 
> ​


unf

danke


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 6, 2017)

Could anyone make this transparent? If the image itself could also be made a bit darker that'd be very nice.


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 7, 2017)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Could anyone make this transparent? If the image itself could also be made a bit darker that'd be very nice.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2017)

cud anyone make me 150x200 ava from this


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 8, 2017)

Repped, thank you lots!


----------



## Ken (Mar 8, 2017)

babaGAReeb said:


> cud anyone make me 150x200 ava from this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 8, 2017)

ty

could u make it blueish instead of orangish though


----------



## Ken (Mar 8, 2017)

babaGAReeb said:


> ty
> 
> could u make it blueish instead of orangish though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 10, 2017)

​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 10, 2017)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



taking
thank you


----------



## Stringer (Mar 10, 2017)

taking these, sankyou


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 10, 2017)

i'll be coming back for more soon


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 10, 2017)

gimme stocks

preferably in styles* like *these ones:  (cutesy/serious/grotesque/whatever)

will rep/give you a like (or whichever rating you prefer)

you can also just gimme avas like these


----------



## Ken (Mar 10, 2017)

Tall Jim said:


> gimme stocks
> 
> preferably in styles* like *these ones: Link removed (cutesy/serious/grotesque/whatever)
> 
> ...


Here you go.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 13, 2017)

Would someone be able to make  into a usable avatar? I'm not sure what size I can have yp to, I wanna say maybe 200x250?


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 13, 2017)

Zhariel said:


> Would someone be able to make  into a usable avatar? I'm not sure what size I can have yp to, I wanna say maybe 200x250?


The size is actually 150x200 for regular users. 175x250-350 for contest winners.

Here:


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Veggie (Mar 15, 2017)

Avatar 150x200 with pretty effects anyone? I tried myself but I know that it can be better.


----------



## trance (Mar 18, 2017)

150 x 200 pls


----------



## Rohan (Mar 18, 2017)

Can someone post some sample Dean Winchester gif avatars ?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 18, 2017)

Could i get a 500x200 gif of 02:35 - 02:36?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 21, 2017)

150x200 and dotted borders please


----------



## Dullahan (Mar 21, 2017)

If someone wouldn't mine doing it, I'd like a avatar of this girl Yuna:





I'd like specs to be this:

Size: 125x125
Border-stye: it's up to you, but a blueish or reddish color would preferable.


----------



## Ken (Mar 25, 2017)

Veggie said:


> Avatar 150x200 with pretty effects anyone? I tried myself but I know that it can be better.


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 26, 2017)

since not in use anymore


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2017)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



Doesn't look like anyone took this one so I'll take it   Thanks!


----------



## Sophie (Mar 26, 2017)

Taking that one, thanx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 29, 2017)

Tsubomii said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## Kusa (Mar 29, 2017)

Set request 



effects and the rest are up to you but when it comes to the ava focus on Alphonse please


----------



## Ken (Mar 29, 2017)

Kusa said:


> Set request
> 
> 
> 
> effects and the rest are up to you but when it comes to the ava focus on Alphonse please


Here you go:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 29, 2017)

Mehitaka said:


> Here you go:



That is so awesome.. you make me wanna wear sigs again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kusa (Mar 29, 2017)

Very cool


thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 30, 2017)

Persona 5 avatars please! X


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2017)

Can anyone make lulzy avys the size of my current one? I will accept *anything* that's funny or goofy.


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 8, 2017)

takin


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 9, 2017)

ava
150 w 200 h
no filters/edit
just a black border


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 9, 2017)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> ava
> 150 w 200 h
> no filters/edit
> just a black border


----------



## Bonly (Apr 11, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Can I get these in 150X200


----------



## Viper (Apr 13, 2017)

reg avatar

crop writing at the bottom and make it a bit brighter or smth idk

ty in advance


----------



## Araragi (Apr 13, 2017)

150x200 ryougi shiki avys purisu


----------



## mali (Apr 15, 2017)

no resizes​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 16, 2017)

Set with this please


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 17, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*
Avatar*
Size: Senior size ( i think its 150px × 200px)
Time: :29-:30
Border: which ever you think goes best

*Signature *
Size: What evers best
Time: :27-:30
Border: which ever you think goes best


----------



## Rohan (Apr 18, 2017)

Tsubomii said:


> ​



Taking this and the original.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 19, 2017)

Does anyone have access to cool ass Tobi/Obito and dope ass shit of Ashura Uchiha senior sized avatars with the Sharingan active?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 19, 2017)

Can anyone provide me with senior sized gifs of Tobi/Obito Uchiha avatars and Ashura Uchiha gifs?


----------



## Taylor (Apr 20, 2017)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taylor (Apr 20, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Can anyone provide me with senior sized gifs of Tobi/Obito Uchiha avatars and Ashura Uchiha gifs?


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 20, 2017)

Quite an unusual request, but I need some responses for my survey for dissertation




Please help!   2 minutes max.


----------



## Bonly (Apr 20, 2017)

Taylor said:


>



Thanks my good sir


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 20, 2017)

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Shiki (Apr 21, 2017)

​

Reactions: Like 6 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Taylor (Apr 21, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> Quite an unusual request, but I need some responses for my survey for dissertation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used surveymonkey for my dissertation to lol, only i did all the responses myself, use a proxy and do it all yourself if you dont get many responses

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 21, 2017)

Taylor said:


> I used surveymonkey for my dissertation to lol, only i did all the responses myself, use a proxy and do it all yourself if you dont get many responses




I'll do that as a last resort haha.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Rohan (Apr 28, 2017)

Can someone make this avatar look better?


----------



## Shiki (Apr 28, 2017)

Rohan said:


> Can someone make this avatar look better?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rohan (Apr 28, 2017)

Can you make one without any effects?


----------



## Shiki (Apr 28, 2017)

Rohan said:


> Can you make one without any effects?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rohan (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 28, 2017)

contest stuff and one experiment with wireframes

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 2


----------



## mali (Apr 30, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> contest stuff and one experiment with wireframes



taking, repped and liked.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 30, 2017)

sup,


I had a bet with khaleesi which she lost so now has to wear a set of my choice, any of you folks fancy giving me a hand and making a gif and a avatar for me plz.


cheers 

VAK

reznor changed my name


----------



## Aphrodite (May 2, 2017)

Tsubomii said:


> ​



Taking all 3.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 2, 2017)

Taking this one

I can't rep you because spread :/


----------



## Demetrius (May 2, 2017)

kate beckett gif avas, 175x250


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2017)

Legend said:


> Senior Set with this please


REPOST


----------



## Taylor (May 4, 2017)

Legend said:


> REPOST

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Taylor (May 4, 2017)

Trinity said:


> kate beckett gif avas, 175x250

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sophie (May 6, 2017)

Shiki said:


> ​





Taking but could u plz resize


----------



## Ashi (May 8, 2017)

resize and it's MINE

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Demetrius (May 9, 2017)

Tsubomii said:


> ​


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (May 17, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> Rep no cred.



taking this, danke


----------



## JoJo (May 17, 2017)

I need senior sized avatars of CUTE anime girls with FAT asses

1 girl per an avy

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## A Optimistic (May 17, 2017)

any madara gif avatars


----------



## Arcuya (May 22, 2017)

150x200​

Reactions: Like 5 | Useful 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Gin (May 22, 2017)

no chance u have this in patrician size i take it 

taking anyway


----------



## Arcuya (May 22, 2017)

Gina said:


> no chance u have this in patrician size i take it
> 
> taking anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Impact (May 22, 2017)

Taking best girl


----------



## Ruse (May 22, 2017)

Taking


----------



## RF (May 22, 2017)

Need a 150x200 avatar of Magellans face (guy in the right uppper corner) with a thin black border

*Spoiler*: __ 







[/SPOILER]


----------



## RF (May 22, 2017)

do it asshole


----------



## Gin (May 22, 2017)

RF said:


> do it asshole




remember to rep and cred ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Hitomi (May 23, 2017)

avatrin's Bitch said:


> any madara gif avatars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (May 27, 2017)

Can I have some sample 150X300 Dean Winchester avatars?


----------



## Ruse (May 27, 2017)

Can I get some Hisoka gif avas?


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 3, 2017)

;;
;;
;​

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 3, 2017)

Tsubomii said:


> ;​



Taking gotta work fast when tsu posts.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Jun 3, 2017)

Tsubomii said:


> ;;​


yup 


Aphrodite said:


> Taking gotta work fast when tsu posts.


tru

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fin (Jun 4, 2017)

Shiki said:


> ​



I'm down to clown with this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jun 7, 2017)

after years later i am posting again, please rep. if u are taking any. ​

Reactions: Like 3 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 7, 2017)

ღMomoღ said:


> after years later i am posting again, please rep. if u are taking any. ​



Taking this one



Ty and enjoy the rep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Jun 11, 2017)

can resize on request :3

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1 | Art Pimp 3


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2017)

Gina said:


> can resize on request :3



Taking

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Black Superman (Jun 11, 2017)

Avatar ( 140x140 cropped close-up from the neck-up)



Signature (sized down to standard forum sig size. 500x100 or whatever)


----------



## Bump (Jun 11, 2017)

Hitomi said:


>


 Id like the middle one :3

any Vegeta stuff?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2017)

Bumps said:


> Id like the middle one :3
> 
> any Vegeta stuff?



Look through this thread.. its the giveaways thread might help you out better.


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 11, 2017)

ღMomoღ said:


> after years later i am posting again, please rep. if u are taking any. ​


stock to the tracer one?


----------



## Araragi (Jun 12, 2017)

dumping

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 12, 2017)

Senjou said:


> dumping
> 
> ​



Love these! Do you have this one in big size?


----------



## Araragi (Jun 12, 2017)

Tsubomii said:


> Love these! Do you have this one in big size?


i don't 

sorry

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jun 12, 2017)

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni

175x250

whatever border or effects you think looks nice
ty


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 13, 2017)

Senjou said:


> i don't
> 
> sorry



Oh...it's ok, next time pls make bigger avies

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 13, 2017)

;  ; 

 ;  ; 

 ;  ; 

 ;  ; 

 ;  ;​

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1 | Creative 1 | Art Pimp 6


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 13, 2017)

Tsubomii said:


> ; [ ;
> ​



You made to many i cant grab them all.  

Taking these.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 13, 2017)

thank you


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 13, 2017)

danke bom bom


----------



## Bump (Jun 13, 2017)

resize ill take


----------



## Prototype (Jun 13, 2017)

Ultear said:


> ​


Thank you​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 14, 2017)

Tsubomii said:


> ​



Mine

Thanks


----------



## Santí (Jun 14, 2017)

Ultear said:


> ​


----------



## Bump (Jun 14, 2017)

https://cdn.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/1y99obWhcwfgHgVgkPLXpDlA_14=/0x0:1920x1600/920x613/filters:focal(802x276:1108x582)/cdn.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_image/image/55262781/mayweather_mcgregor2.0.jpg

Would like a set, sig whatever size  you want
avy 150x150


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 15, 2017)

Gina said:


> can resize on request :3



Taking, thanks.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 15, 2017)

> link
> link



i'll be grabbing these, thanks. Also resize would be muchos appreciated

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 15, 2017)

Arya Stark said:


> i'll be grabbing these, thanks. Also resize would be muchos appreciated



;

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## mali (Jun 23, 2017)

no resizes​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 25, 2017)

Gina said:


> can resize on request :3




This

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Jun 25, 2017)

bored again, will prolly make more later today, can resize

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2017)

Set from this please: C1 bomb from Deidara denotated at point blank rang

150x200 ava and sig not too big
Focus on the guy in the middle (the black haired dude)
Border: same as my current set (Black/white) please
Effects up to you

Let your artistic beast out yo

Will rep & cred ofc


----------



## Gin (Jun 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Imagine (Jun 26, 2017)

Make me something


----------



## Gin (Jun 26, 2017)

Imagine said:


> Make me something


find me a stock at least idek what u like in 2017 besides zoro i guess

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 29, 2017)

150x200 of girl in the middle pls


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 3, 2017)

Watatsumi said:


> *previous thread*
> 
> 175x250
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 3, 2017)

Scizor said:


> Set from this please: Maltese Prime Minister Joseph Muscat
> 
> 150x200 ava and sig not too big
> Focus on the guy in the middle (the black haired dude)
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks!!


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 5, 2017)

thnx


----------



## God (Jul 9, 2017)

Can I get a set with some effects and the avatar obviously being a close-up?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 11, 2017)

Mali said:


> no resizes​



taking meganium.


----------



## Solace (Jul 14, 2017)

that's meganium u uncultured haggard

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 21, 2017)

fixed. you distasteful blowhard

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sauce (Jul 22, 2017)

This might be a longshot but can anyone please make Cara Delavigne gif avatars from Valerian?
150 x 200


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 31, 2017)

thank you


----------



## Hero (Aug 4, 2017)

Can I get both.


----------



## Gin (Aug 4, 2017)

Hero said:


> Can I get both.


sure, u need a resize?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 4, 2017)

@Gina your not t allowed to post unless you are posting a avies also.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gin (Aug 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1 | Art Pimp 3


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 4, 2017)

Gina said:


>



Taking these but may need to edit since quoting on the phone sucks

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Aug 5, 2017)

Grabbing these @Gina anders

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Darth (Aug 5, 2017)

looking for gilgamesh gif avatars from Fate/Zero or Fate/Stay Night. Anyone have any?


----------



## Rax (Aug 5, 2017)

Request to be rendered

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Alita (Aug 7, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> Quite an unusual request, but I need some responses for my survey for dissertation
> 
> Mizuiro Kojima FC
> 
> ...


I did this for ya.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 8, 2017)

Anyone think they can make a better Hero Killer Stain ava for me?


----------



## Shinobu (Aug 8, 2017)

dis


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 9, 2017)

180 x 250 please

@Gina


----------



## Gin (Aug 9, 2017)

avaGina said:


> 180 x 250


what are these dimensions


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 9, 2017)

@Shiki

can i get 150x200 and 180x250


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 9, 2017)

Gina said:


> what are these dimensions


dimensions for one piece bay 

but if the thought of me using that on a one piece forum hurts your soul, then ill just take 150x200 and use it here


----------



## Gin (Aug 9, 2017)

avaGina said:


> dimensions for one piece bay
> 
> but if the thought of me using that on a one piece forum hurts your soul, then ill just take 150x200 and use it here


:bruh

you'd better not be bailing on us

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 9, 2017)

Gina said:


> :bruh
> 
> you'd better not be bailing on us


thank you very much 

and ill come back once reznor responds to my PM i promise


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 9, 2017)

Can I get avies made out of these images please?

View media item 85206View media item 85205View media item 85204View media item 85203View media item 85202


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 11, 2017)

Is anyone here able to make videos into gifs for sigs and avatars here that would be willing to take on such task?


----------



## Eros (Aug 12, 2017)

Can I get a regular sized avy and a sig from this image? It'd be most appreciated. It's rather unusual, but it's also really cool.


----------



## Gin (Aug 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Shinobu (Aug 16, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Imagine (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks, family

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Gin (Aug 17, 2017)



Reactions: Creative 1 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 17, 2017)

yoink


----------



## Gin (Aug 17, 2017)

Sasuke said:


> yoink


want it mal'd?


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 17, 2017)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> want it mal'd?





 I could always use more quality MAL avatars


----------



## Gin (Aug 17, 2017)

Sasuke said:


> I could always use more quality MAL avatars

Reactions: Art Pimp 4


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 17, 2017)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


>



Taking

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 19, 2017)

I think it's time this thread gets closed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 20, 2017)

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Aug 21, 2017)

Hitomi said:


> ​


 
Taking this


Can I have the stock for this one


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 21, 2017)

Hitomi said:


> ​


pm me all these stocks plsu


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 21, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> Taking this
> 
> 
> Can I have the stock for this one

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

I would like someone to get me some dope SSG Blue Vegeta senior avatars please and thank you!!!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

@Vino is there a way to make Super Saiyan and Super Saiyan God sparkles or Susanoo like sparkles for prizes!!!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 24, 2017)

Taking. Thanks <3



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Vino is there a way to make Super Saiyan and Super Saiyan God sparkles or Susanoo like sparkles for prizes!!!




He isn't much online anymore but we can't get more prizes usergroups because our sadmin thinks we have way too many already.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 25, 2017)

Requesting Frankenstein (Noblesse) avatars please 

Much love and may the order of Loreli bless your souls.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 27, 2017)

ane said:


> I think it's time this thread gets closed



I will agree as long as my request gets filled.

Blog Review of the OAD.

175 x 250 

whatever whoever does this thinks looks best, I'm fine with.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

I got you @Watatsumi hold on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

@Watatsumi 


And I wish someone would do my SSJG Vegeta request.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 27, 2017)

i appreciate the effort but that dont look like 175 x 250 to me

or do i have the dimensions wrong lol


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

wait. I may have uploaded the wrong one. Hold on.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

Please forgive me. 

@Watatsumi


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

The one I posted above is the correct one.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 27, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> The one I posted above is the correct one.



thank you, that works. i will be using it on a different forum if that's okay with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

No problem with me @Watatsumi I hope we see you around here more often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Sep 6, 2017)

Watatsumi said:


> I will agree as long as my request gets filled.
> 
> Link
> 
> ...





Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Please forgive me.
> 
> @Watatsumi





here's my attempt at it


----------



## mali (Sep 6, 2017)

no resize (skwaaad)​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Sep 6, 2017)

Mali said:


> ​


​taking my queen

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alita (Sep 6, 2017)

I have a request if anyone is willing. 

I want the above picture made into a set. For the avatar I wanted a close up of alita's face being the standard avatar size. For the signature I was hoping someone could remove the managareader symbol at the bottom and the word bubble along with words inside. You can add whatever borders and effects to the set that you think would make it look better. The signature should also be standard signature size. Will rep anyone who does my request.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Requesting this to be resized for appropriate size for signature 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NW (Sep 11, 2017)

Alita54 said:


> I have a request if anyone is willing.
> 
> I want the above picture made into a set. For the avatar I wanted a close up of alita's face being the standard avatar size. For the signature I was hoping someone could remove the managareader symbol at the bottom and the word bubble along with words inside. You can add whatever borders and effects to the set that you think would make it look better. The signature should also be standard signature size. Will rep anyone who does my request.​




​These okay?


----------



## Alita (Sep 12, 2017)

NW said:


> ​These okay?



They are great. Thanks a lot!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 12, 2017)

Could I please get a 150x200 resize on this?


----------



## Gin (Sep 12, 2017)

Zaxxon said:


> Could I please get a 150x200 resize on this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 12, 2017)

Thank you very much. Repped.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 12, 2017)

No resizes:

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## JoJo (Sep 12, 2017)

cont.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1 | Art Pimp 4


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Sep 14, 2017)

Taking this

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 15, 2017)

Taking this.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 17, 2017)

taking this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## JoJo (Sep 18, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 20, 2017)

Joo said:


> ​



taking miss ann. cheers mate x


----------



## JoJo (Sep 20, 2017)



Reactions: Art Pimp 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Imagine (Sep 20, 2017)



Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## JoJo (Sep 20, 2017)

(no resizes again on any of these)

Reactions: Art Pimp 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Sep 21, 2017)

Resize pls


----------



## Gin (Sep 21, 2017)

Santi said:


> Resize pls

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 22, 2017)

175x250 please. Thanks you in advance


----------



## NW (Sep 23, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> 175x250 please. Thanks you in advance



​Are these good? 
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 23, 2017)

NW said:


> ​Are these good?
> ​



Yes

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 23, 2017)

dis some good shit hoho
thank you


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 24, 2017)

This thread will be merged with the Giveaways soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Sep 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Esdese (Sep 28, 2017)

JoJo said:


> (no resizes again on any of these)



jojo not only will your resize this you will also give me the stock.


----------



## Vagabond (Sep 28, 2017)

looking for vagabond manga gif sets


----------



## JoJo (Sep 28, 2017)

Esdese said:


> jojo not only will your resize this you will also give me the stock.


k but later cause im not home

maybe remind me/send me a message on discord


----------



## Crow (Sep 29, 2017)

Is it possible for me to get a Roy Mustang and Riza Hawkeye ava?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 4, 2017)

Knight of Chaos said:


> Is it possible for me to get a Roy Mustang and Riza Hawkeye ava?





Vagabond said:


> looking for vagabond manga gif sets


Hi, if you two could find a video with the source of what yo want I'd be more than happy to make you guys gif sets.


----------



## Crow (Oct 4, 2017)

start at 7:50 end at 7:53


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 5, 2017)

Knight of Chaos said:


> start at 7:50 end at 7:53


For a signature?


----------



## Crow (Oct 5, 2017)

ava


----------



## mali (Oct 5, 2017)

no resizes​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Babby (Oct 6, 2017)

dis taking


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 6, 2017)

k

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## JoJo (Oct 6, 2017)

This counts for your avatar from my first ITT @Not Trinity


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 6, 2017)

i'll just request shit from you in the future rather than waiting on your pathetic ass to fulfill random threads you refuse to finish because they become too much of a burden 

sidenote, thanks tho
dump more giveaways 
where do you get your stocks?


----------



## JoJo (Oct 6, 2017)

Not Trinity said:


> i'll just request shit from you in the future rather than waiting on your pathetic ass to fulfill random threads you refuse to finish because they become too much of a burden
> 
> sidenote, thanks tho
> dump more giveaways
> where do you get your stocks?


i probably would have been 10x more inclined to finish my thread between school work and playing vidya if stocks were provided since i need to find something that i think u guys would like but i can't be certain

but i shot myself in the foot by not asking for them  

yeah i will since when i do giveaways im actually motivated to look at stocks
i usually just use safebooru or other big sites like deviantart/artstation/etc. even sometimes use the occasion zerochan or pixiv. 

and no problem


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2017)

Ai said:


> For a signature?

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Crow (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks Ai you're the greatest.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Oct 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 12, 2017)

The Legendary Dakimakura Violator said:


>



Mine

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## John Sheppard (Oct 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Gin (Oct 15, 2017)

happy halloween

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 15, 2017)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> happy halloween



 Taking


----------



## mali (Oct 15, 2017)

taking and will rep after spread. and jfc combing through this thread has never been more tedious :/


----------



## John Sheppard (Oct 16, 2017)



Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 16, 2017)

thank you!


----------



## John Sheppard (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Prototype (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 22, 2017)

Anyone got any 175x250 avatars of Shinobu?


----------



## Ashi (Oct 24, 2017)

Saint_Spike said:


> Anyone got any 175x250 avatars of Shinobu?



Don't get any from Hitagi


His Shinobu Avis are ass

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Neutral 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Larcher (Oct 26, 2017)

Someone 175x250 this image please.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 26, 2017)

>saw some undone giveaways 
>continued them
>some random ass jinx avy is in there

aight so yeah here some cloud bishes and my waifu to make it 10

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 26, 2017)

Mine, thank you!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JoJo (Oct 26, 2017)

Take something from the last row, please.

Those are the objectively best ones.

Though you are welcome nontheless, Khaleesi-San

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 26, 2017)

JoJo said:


> Take something from the last row, please.
> 
> Those are the objectively best ones.
> 
> Though you are welcome nontheless, Khaleesi-San


l’ll probably be hitting you up for another avatar soon

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JoJo (Oct 26, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> l’ll probably be hitting you up for another avatar soon


I gotchu.


----------



## Cirihh (Nov 2, 2017)

Can someone make me an avy from this stock please? Thank you in advance.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 2, 2017)

Ciri said:


> Can someone make me an avy from this stock please? Thank you in advance.


Gave it a go, _don't need to use if you don't like it _

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Cirihh (Nov 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Gave it a go, _don't need to use if you don't like it _


Thank you so much!! Looks pretty great.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 6, 2017)

Ciri said:


> Can someone make me an avy from this stock please? Thank you in advance.





gave it a go myself

imo the stock u chose had it's colors too faded out so trying to saturate or adding lum or any kind of brightness didn't look to good since the skin had too much red in it 

WW's is prolly better cause of the extra effort and effects he put into his but i think mine's a close second with simplicity

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Claude47 (Nov 8, 2017)

Can I get a 150x300 avatar from these? Much appreciated


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nello (Nov 8, 2017)

JoJo said:


> gave it a go myself
> 
> imo the stock u chose had it's colors too faded out so trying to saturate or adding lum or any kind of brightness didn't look to good since the skin had too much red in it
> 
> WW's is prolly better cause of the extra effort and effects he put into his but i think mine's a close second with simplicity


I gave it a go too as an exercise for myself but I ended up washing away the sky


----------



## Nello (Nov 8, 2017)

Claude47 said:


> Can I get a 150x300 avatar from these? Much appreciated
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I can give it a try but if someone else does it better then please use that


----------



## Nello (Nov 8, 2017)

@Claude47

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## JoJo (Nov 8, 2017)

Nello said:


> I gave it a go too as an exercise for myself but I ended up washing away the sky


I think the blue highlight behind her in both of ours is p shit 

But urs is the best one thus far


----------



## Nello (Nov 8, 2017)

JoJo said:


> I think the blue highlight behind her in both of ours is p shit
> 
> But urs is the best one thus far


Maybe something like this is better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Nov 8, 2017)

Nello said:


> Maybe something like this is better



ye ye ye forsure 

u made the best one imo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 8, 2017)

hey guys i wanted to give it a try too

hope i did ok XO

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1 | Art Pimp 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Imagine (Nov 8, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 8, 2017)



Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 11, 2017)

ღMomoღ said:


> after years later i am posting again, please rep. if u are taking any. ​


the tracer ava thanks


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 12, 2017)

Tsubomii said:


> ​


one of the B&W avas

cant quote this bullshit cos of mbxx

thanks


----------



## Fiona (Nov 16, 2017)

*~~ Rep if you take one please ~~
*​

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Art Pimp 3


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 19, 2017)

Got bored making avies so only made three

Reactions: Like 4 | Art Pimp 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## Fiona (Nov 19, 2017)

*~~~ Rep if you take one please ~~~
*

​

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Lew (Nov 22, 2017)

JoJo said:


> >saw some undone giveaways
> >continued them
> >some random ass jinx avy is in there
> 
> aight so yeah here some cloud bishes and my waifu to make it 10



Can I have a 175x250 resize of this please

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Got bored making avies so only made three



Taking third one .

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 24, 2017)

no resizes EVER.

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## hustler's ambition (Nov 25, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> no resizes EVER.


Thanks.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 25, 2017)

taking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 27, 2017)

Fiona said:


> *~~~ Rep if you take one please ~~~
> *
> 
> ​


taking thanks


----------



## Fiona (Nov 28, 2017)

Accidentally made a set for someone using the wrong character  


Rep you if you take anything please

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 28, 2017)

Fiona said:


> Accidentally made a set for someone using the wrong character
> 
> 
> Rep you if you take anything please



@Trinity

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 28, 2017)

JoJo said:


> >saw some undone giveaways
> >continued them
> >some random ass jinx avy is in there
> 
> aight so yeah here some cloud bishes and my waifu to make it 10



Taking this. Thanks!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Matariki (Dec 6, 2017)

Fiona said:


>



takin' for friend; but trinity can use them anytime


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 6, 2017)

New thread:


----------

